# **Rollersetting 2012 Challenge**



## topnotch1010 (Nov 24, 2011)

I googled and didn't find a 2012 thread. My hair (relaxed & double highlighted) thrives off rollersets. I rollerset faithfully twice a week.

Are you a rollersetter? Wanna join me in continuing the previous challenge, Rollersetting 2011? Feel free to post your reggie, tips, product recommendations, goals, or obstacles you need help getting over!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 24, 2011)

My hair goal for next year: Full BSL. My hair is cut in 100 different layers.

Products: I use BB Foam Wrap mixed with my "old faithful" Lottabody & water. 2:1:1 respectively. I use the turquoise magnetic rollers and a pibbs 514. If I want my hair "flat iron straight", I roll on red.

Technique: I roll up instead of down because I fullness at the roots would be too much for my already big hair. I roll very taunt in the mohawk pattern and silk wrap for 10 mins afterwards to get rid of some of the curl.

Like I said in my OP, I am triple processed: Relaxed, color blocked and highlighted within the color block. My hair can't take much heat without falling to the floor and after I crossed APL, the weight of the buns started to give me headaches. The health of my hair depends on rollersets w/the occasional braid/twist out.

Anyone else???


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey!  Count me in!

I've been rollersetting weekly & pincurling or bunning during the week

I'm approaching MBL again & striving for whip & hip length next year!

My rollers of choice are the Diane plastic mesh rollers (1.5 in) & French bouffant mesh rollers (2 in).  I'm getting a salonsrus dryer for Christmas so I'll be ready!

Oh I'm a bonelaxed henna head that's trying to keep the scissors at bay.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 24, 2011)

count me in!

i roll once or twice a week
i wear my hair in a curly state, i use small to larger size rollers depending on how tight i want the curl
i use magnetic rollers, with metal clips
i use Keracare wrap foam lotion, keracare leave-in, and Fantasia heat protectant serum
i use keracare essential oil or keracare oil sheen to seal or add shine
i use Mizani Coconut Souffle and Biostrand Phorme' for moisture
i sleep with a bonnet with satin rollers or on a satin pillow case
i'm relaxed bone straight and i use Mizani regular


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't usually join challenges but I'm definitely interested in this one. I'm natural and I rollerset 1-2 times a week. I use aphogee keratin & green tea and elasta qp h2 to rollerset with and spray nightly with oil sheen before I wrap. I use magnetic rollers (although I would love to try the mesh ones) and the Babyliss Pro thermal ionic rollabout dryer (loves it!). The benefits are that I rarely see split ends and my hair stays moisturized between washes so I don't have to moisturize and seal. Since I'm natural my hair holds the best curl ever and its so full and thick. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 24, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> My rollers of choice are the Diane plastic mesh rollers (1.5 in) & French bouffant mesh rollers (2 in).



bebezazueta One of my hair idols!!  I saw that y'all were posting in the other thread about the 2" rollers. Aren't regular rollers about 2" too? Please correct me if I'm wrong. Do mesh rollers dry faster than magnetic rollers? Is this something that I should look into? 

The only thing stopping me from buying mesh is I'm afraid that I couldn't get my hair sleek and straight on the roller. Any tips?

shortdub78 & MrsHaseeb thank you for joining me in this challenge!! shortdub78 your siggy pic is luscious!!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm in, I am at EL/NL currently and I plan to roll my hair on rods weekly. I am relaxed and colored.  I use Elasta QP design foam to set and plain water.  Dry under the hooded dryer.  I am trying to hit SL within the next 6 months while stretching my relaxer as long as possible.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 24, 2011)

topnotch1010 get out!  You are one of my hair idols. I am so humbled lady!  Thanks you are so sweet!

Yes the mesh dry faster and I do get a smooth set even without end papers. Those Diane plastic mesh rollers gives you the sturdiness of a magnetic roller but the quick dry of a mesh. Oh and they are cheap and easy to find. 

We are going to do some retaining ok. Rollersetting divas let's go


----------



## Napp (Nov 25, 2011)

im so in! i roll 1x a week but would like to bump it up to 2x a week. i also want to cut out as much direct heat as possible. i am strongly considering bonelaxing my next touchup


----------



## mstokes2008 (Nov 25, 2011)

I would really love to start rollersetting! Any suggestions for beginners?
Rollers, techniques etc?? All I have are curlformers but that's not the look I'm going for. I love my hair straight with some volume but want to cut down on the direct heat. I'm natural, about APL, and I have a basic of the basic bonnet dryer.


----------



## Shana' (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm currently transitioning and will be using rollersets throughout. I use the Mohawk method now but I plan on doing ponytail and flexi sets when I get deeper into my transition. 

I use Lacio Lacio and Keracare Foam, then seal that in with GVP Super Skinny. I set on 1.5 and 2-inch rollers.

Sent from my awesome EVO


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm In!! I've been Rollersetting for 2 mths and now i'm in love. my hair stays moisturized longer and I retain alot of length by doing this.


My hair goal for next year: Full WL. 

Products: Revlon Equave Leave-in Conditioner, Chi Silk Infusion or Nairobi Foam wrap, 2" rollers, Seamless comb, Ponytail holders & Clips

Technique: Seperate hair into 9 sections, secure with pontail holder/elastic then rollerset and air dry overnight. 

I've been doing this technique since Sept.1/2011 and I love how I'm able to have straight hair without any heat at all. If I'm into my stretch i will flat iron roots only and not length.


----------



## skraprchik (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks for starting this challenge!

I'm currently SL and aiming for APL this year, and natural.  I've been getting back to roller setting and have done a few flex-rod sets in the past month.  I didn't have much success with the magnetic rollers, but I will be trying again with the bouffant mesh rollers once the weather settles down. So, my stats:

Current length: SL
Goal Length: APL
Products: Cream of Nature Argan Oil Foam Wrap, fleix-rods, bouffant mesh rollers, whatever leave-in mix I come up with for keeping the hair moist
Techniques:  I really am learning this part as I go.  Flexi-sets are pretty easy to do.  the learning curve is coming with trying to get my hair a little straighter with a mesh roller set.

I hope to remember to take pics as I go in 2012.  I fell off on that in 2011.


----------



## lushlady (Nov 25, 2011)

I  would like to join.  I am currently not a regular rollersetter, but I've been creeping around the 2011 thread now and then.

  I will probably only rollerset twice a month at the most.  I'm a natural.  My next goal is full MBL.  I don't have a regimen for rollersetting yet, but will think about and come back to update.


----------



## sapphire74 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am in on this challenge! I will be a newbie rollersetter! I will comeback with my rollersetting regimen once I come up with one!


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 25, 2011)

I think I will join. I've been interested in rollersetting for quite sometime.

My current legnth is Cbl-Sl 

I have some Keracare foam wrap lotion that I will try with some water and con argan oil leave in. I may need a moisturizing liquid leaving In spray. Any Ideas???

Ill try once a week or biweekly. 

I will u se the Goldnhot 1200 dryer. 

Happy hair growing ladies


----------



## blueberryd (Nov 25, 2011)

I wanna join also!  I plan to start rollersetting 1-2x a week. I'm currently chin length and want to be full APL by 12/2012. I have flexirods, magnetic rollers, and Just ordered a salons r us dryer.  I have lotta body setting lotion--but will be looking to you ladies for tips on other setting/conditioning products and techniques.


----------



## Loving (Nov 25, 2011)

Can someone explain this challenge to me please? I am a newbie relaxer (tomorrow makes 2 weeks). I get may hair washed weekly and I rollerset and go under the bonnet dryer to dry. At nights I also roller set my dry hair - I love the bouncy look that I get from doing this.

I am confused with the posts I have seen so far as I see persons talking about all sort of products. Do I need to use these products when rollersetting my dry hair at nights? Plz help me


----------



## candy626 (Nov 25, 2011)

I definitely will be participating since I rollerset pretty regularly in between wash n' gos.

Products I currently use: I switch it up but I have been using Sally Jojoba Flat Iron Cream (though it's a flat iron cream it seems to give me really shiny rollersets), sometimes pure coconut oil and water, or sometimes Giovanni Direct Leave in (I plan no replacing this soon with a different leave in though)

Technique: I have going back in forth between using my 2 inch mesh rollers (not the French Bouffant but some plastic Italian Mesh rollers) and magnetic rollers

I currently relax every 12 weeks or so with a mild relaxer. I also color my hair here or there with permanent color.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 25, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> We are going to do some retaining ok. Rollersetting divas let's go



Judging by my color demarcation line at my roots, I have not been getting my .5" per month of growth, so keeping my ends are vital. As we all know, retention is key. WE WILL RETAIN EVERY INCH WE GET THIS YEAR LADIES!!

bebezazueta You're so sweet 



Loving said:


> Can someone explain this challenge to me please?
> I am confused with the posts I have seen so far as I see persons talking about all sort of products. Do I need to use these products when rollersetting my dry hair at nights? Plz help me



Loving I'm not a big fan of challenge rules because I always break them. This thread is for us ladies who utilize rollersetting as our primary form of styling and retaining our length. Here at LHCF, we're always looking for the best products and techniques, so we share what we're doing in hopes that it helps someone else or others can offer advice to help us get better results. And since one size doesn't fit all, some gems people throw out won't work for you while others can greatly benefit you. It's just a place to share and support each other.

As far as the dry rollersetting at night, I wouldn't use a lot of product. When I dry rollerset my crown, I don't use any product, other than the coconut oil that I use every night anyway.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 25, 2011)

mstokes2008 said:


> I would really love to start rollersetting! Any suggestions for beginners?
> Rollers, techniques etc??





skraprchik said:


> I didn't have much success with the magnetic rollers, but I will be trying again with the bouffant mesh rollers once the weather settles down.
> 
> the learning curve is coming with trying to get my hair a little straighter with a mesh roller set.





LoveBeautyKisses said:


> Any Ideas???





blueberryd said:


> I have lotta body setting lotion--but will be looking to you ladies for tips on other setting/conditioning products and techniques.



My tips are:

(a) Make sure the hair is really wet when rolling. Damp hair will not stick to the roller and will not give you a sleek set. Make sure the hair is saturated with water or product when rolling and continue to re-saturate as you're rolling.

(b) Pay attention to which direction you're holding the hair while putting the roller on. It makes a big difference. 

If you want volume at the roots, elevate the hair while rolling. **See diagram 1 at bottom**

For less volume, hold the hair straight out from the section at a 90 degree angle. You will only have slight lift at the roots.  **See diagram 2**

To get the roots flat, as I like to do because I don't like volume and it helps me avoid puffy roots and a flat iron, use the indentation technique which is diagram 3 but put the roller on top and roll up instead of down. **See diagram 3**

(c) Roll with a lot of tension. Pull on the roller as you come to the scalp and pull the roller *tight* as you pin it. When you release it some of the tension will be released so it will be comfortable yet taunt. This makes for a smooth rollerset.

(d) When setting, either roll from one side of the head to the other or from the middle of you head going out (edges last, some call it the "mohawk") so you won't run out of room while setting and you can get all of the rollers in comfortably.

(e) Detangle with a wide tooth comb but part and smooth the hair with a fine tooth comb.




candy626 said:


> I currently relax every 12 weeks or so with a mild relaxer. I also color my hair here or there with permanent color.



:sweet:COLOR girls united!!


----------



## skraprchik (Nov 25, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> My tips are:
> 
> (a) Make sure the hair is really wet when rolling. Damp hair will not stick to the roller and will not give you a sleek set. Make sure the hair is saturated with water or product when rolling and continue to re-saturate as you're rolling.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tips!  I'll definitely be trying them out when I roller set again.


----------



## freecurl (Nov 25, 2011)

Strongly considering. I did 2 rollersets for the last 2 weeks and I couldn't get the rollers taut enough. I used 3 inch rollers, GVP Redken Anti-snap, chi silk infusion and sunflower oil as a leave in. My hair was so oily the second time. Also, I can't do a silk wrap, so I just flat ironed the roots only. Wanted to share pictures, but I can't seem to upload them.erplexed


----------



## skraprchik (Nov 26, 2011)

So I tried out the French Bouffant rollers for the first time today.  Wow, what a difference.  My roots were still poufy, but my length got wonderfully straight and the curls were good.  Not good enough to post here right now, but it was a huge improvement over my experience with magnetic rollers and my natural hair.


----------



## 13roots (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm definitely signing on to this challenge because rollersetting is the only protective style that I can do at home by myself at the moment, and it has been a great way to style my short hair since I can't wear it straight yet.

I've been rollersetting for a couple of months now, 1x a week. I found some great videos on YouTube to help me get started. Two tips that helped me were looking for the right clips to hold the rollers down without sticking out, and learning the benefits of rolling up vs. down. 

These two videos were very helpful to me -
MsKibibi - http://youtu.be/r2AX8KHMJyQ
1DolceJolie - http://youtu.be/P-t-Fok6Cv0

I use heavily diluted lotta body, ORS Wrap/Set Mousse and my newest secret ingredient which everyone else apparently already knew about is using a CREAMY LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER! The leave-in made all the difference for me with scrunchy hair in previous results. Now, it stays soft and moisturised for about 4 days before I feel the need to co-wash mid week. I use a table top hood dryer and usually sit under for about 45mins-1hr on medium heat. I sleep with a hair net, and lightly comb in the morning before work. I will graduate to pin-curls at some point to retain style.

My goal is shoulder length by August, 2012. I'm very hopeful as my hair grows very slowly, but rollersetting (and weekly steam DC) has helped me retain length that I previously lost to breakage.


----------



## Napp (Nov 26, 2011)

last weeks set. in an attempt to save time i got some jumbo flexi rods. it took me an hour to set because i had difficulty getting the hang of them. they took forever and a day to dry and i ended up taking them out and airdrying the rest of the way with mesh rollers. i do not plan on using flexis this big on a wet set again.












i flat ironed the roots






this weeks set. i think i am starting to get it down! it took me an hour to set! i think thats a record for me!






i got the rollers very taut but they still dried with alot of texture










i flat ironed the root lightly and put them on satin foam rollers to get a slightly smoother result.





my winning combo is diluted razac leave in with a little Elasta qp foam and Kera pro anti frizz elixir. i get shiny bouncy results every time


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 27, 2011)

Napp you doing the darn thing lady!  Looking good!


----------



## skraprchik (Nov 27, 2011)

Napp said:


> last weeks set. in an attempt to save time i got some jumbo flexi rods. it took me an hour to set because i had difficulty getting the hang of them. they took forever and a day to dry and i ended up taking them out and airdrying the rest of the way with mesh rollers. i do not plan on using flexis this big on a wet set again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing your roller set makes me feel a little better.  I cannot figure out a way to get my roots any straighter than they have gotten.  It was pretty good with the mesh rollers, but I still had to do some straightening to the roots.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 27, 2011)

skraprchik said:


> So I tried out the French Bouffant rollers for the first time today.  Wow, what a difference.  My roots were still poufy, but my length got wonderfully straight and the curls were good.  Not good enough to post here right now, but it was a huge improvement over my experience with magnetic rollers and my natural hair.



I'm glad you found something that woks better for you!




skraprchik said:


> Seeing your roller set makes me feel a little better.  I cannot figure out a way to get my roots any straighter than they have gotten.  It was pretty good with the mesh rollers, but I still had to do some straightening to the roots.



That's why I roll up (indention) instead of down. The roller is laying on top of my roots and helps to get them straighter and flatter.

Napp :wow: VERY PRETTY!


----------



## babyu21 (Nov 27, 2011)

I will be participating in this challenge. I have been using a lot of heat on my hair lately because I can't seem to sit still long enough for my hair to dry. Back on the roller set bandwagon for me. 

I use a little leave in conditioner and some argan oil serum to set my hair. The lighter I am with products the better.


----------



## Napp (Nov 27, 2011)

skraprchik said:


> Seeing your roller set makes me feel a little better.  I cannot figure out a way to get my roots any straighter than they have gotten.  It was pretty good with the mesh rollers, but I still had to do some straightening to the roots.



yeah after a few weeks post my roots were not getting straight enough to be heat free. i mean i could have gone without heat but im not a fan of that 80's volume  and i didnt want to wear my hair straight.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm in.....

I rollerset once a week
I use magnetic rollers (red size) with metal clips
I'm currently using Givonanni Direct leave-in conditioner then Silk Elements Foam Styling Lotion with Silk Protein.  Once the Silk Elements is finished I will go back to using Giovanni styling foam, I like that much better.
While I'm removing the rollers once my hair is dry, I apply IC Hair Polisher Heat Protector Straightening Serum, and flat iron my roots
Before bed I "pineapple" my hair with an ouchless ponytail holder and put a scarf on over my hair
In the morning I take the ponytail holder off, lightly pull my hair downwards, tie a scarf around the top of my hair and lightly pull on the curls to position them and take off the scarf before I leave the house.
I'm self-texlaxed with Revlon Lye relaxer (oldie but goodie)


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 28, 2011)

Excited for this thread 
I really wish more naturals would try out rollersetting. It intimidated me, but once I got the hang of it, it's not all that difficult. and such a win in many ways: stretched hair, styled hair, time to sit under the dryer and read/homework/nails, lasts a week.


----------



## Napp (Nov 28, 2011)

Im actually not getting a week out of my sets unless i flat iron. They keep frizzing up on me and i hate the extra volume and unfinished look. Do you bonelaxed ladies have issues with this?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would like to join. No matter how much I try to fight it rollersetting is best for me to keep me from getting those pesky SSK's. The products I use is Giovanni Direct Leave-in, Lottabody, Chi Silk Fusion, and water in a spray bottle. My sets come out nice with that combo (making sure I use more leave-in than anything else). Then I flat iron my roots.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 28, 2011)

Napp my rollersets can last 1 week with nightly pin curling for tight curls or a loose bun for waves.  Whether I'm freshly relaxed or 16 weeks post. And this is with working out. When I don't workout, it can last 2 weeks. 

I believe lonei can go 2 or 3 weeks  between her rollersets. HTH!


----------



## MyInvisibleChyrsalis (Nov 28, 2011)

Waaaah!! WHy is this so hard for me?? I want to start doing this too, but I get so frustrated with my results. I've tried plastic mesh, but my hair got so tangled. I think I got the velcro ones, so maybe that's why? I loved my results with mesh rollers when I was transistioning, but I got frustrated with the drying time. Keep posting result ladies, you are really helping some of us who are scurred. ( or should I say scarred, lol) I'm having flashbacks of damp roots after 1 and a half hours under the dryer.


----------



## MrsHaseeb (Nov 28, 2011)

Msmchy said:


> Waaaah!! WHy is this so hard for me?? I want to start doing this too, but I get so frustrated with my results. I've tried plastic mesh, but my hair got so tangled. I think I got the velcro ones, so maybe that's why? I loved my results with mesh rollers when I was transistioning, but I got frustrated with the drying time. Keep posting result ladies, you are really helping some of us who are scurred. ( or should I say scarred, lol) I'm having flashbacks of damp roots after 1 and a half hours under the dryer.



Sounds like u need a new hooded dryer.

Sent from my HTC Glacier using HTC Glacier


----------



## itismehmmkay (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in!  I rollerset anyway, but figure this will keep me in regimen.  I'm using my same staples: Suave Humectant Poo and Con, rollerset w/ NTM and snap rollers almost daily.  Thinking though of skipping a day of washing.  The only thing is I like the habit of washing cause then there's no real difference b/w a wash day and no wash day...that "oh damn I gotta wash my hair' feeling isn't there.  And also, I like how my hair comes out freshly washed.  

Another thing I'm thinking of doing is skipping the caps off the rollers and just opting for the metal clips.  I use clips anyway when I do a dry rollerset and so am thinking of just translating this on.  I may still use caps for my shorter hairs in the back though until they grow longer.  I'm still cutting my hair in the back though to keep w/ a blunt bob cut, but I will let the back grow long enough to roll w/o a cap on it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hello all! Monday and Wednesday evenings are my rollerset days. Here are some pics..... (indention, no flat iron, 5 weeks post)


----------



## Nyssa28 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm in!  I've been slacking on my full-head rollersets by only rolling the crown and blowdrying and then curling the rest.  Too much heat for my weekly style.

*Products*: I use some type of leave-in or conditioner. (Lately it’s been Dove Shine conditioner and/or Roux Leave-in).  I use the green concentrated Lottabody diluted with 2 parts water and New 2 U foam wrap.  I use the turquoise rollers in the top and red at the bottom so that the top can be full and curly and the bottom bouncy. 

*Technique: *I roll it Mohawk style.  After I sit under the hooded dryer, I apply Sulfur 8 to my scalp (I have dandruff) and BJCO.  I moisturize with Lisa Akbari moisturizer and seal with coconut oil.  I fluff out the curls with my fingers.  The result is curly, big hair.  I love curly, big hair!

*Tips: * For months my roller sets would look dry and lifeless and I couldn’t figure out why.  I was skipping THE MOST important step of all…..Moisturizing! Since I started back moisturizing, my rollersets can last up to 2 weeks and are   	
****Lesson learned?!  MOISTURE + OIL SEAL = BEAUTIFUL ROLLERSET 

*Goals: *To fill in my edges, use less heat, regain the length I lost postpartum, and possibly BSL.

*Obstacles:*  The only thing that could slow me down is time.  My weeknight evenings are pretty much dedicated to DS.  I can manage, as long as I get up on Saturday mornings to do my rollersets.

I’m so happy to join in with you ladies to get my hair back on the right track!


----------



## dicapr (Nov 28, 2011)

Thinking of joining.  I need to find some way to retain length.


----------



## klsjackson (Nov 29, 2011)

Count me in!! I also rollerset.  My hair loves heat and handles it well, but I prefer to rollerset.  My major challenges are tangles and not taking the time to properly detangle my hair.  I have some major breakage and I will be using rollersets to "hid" it until my hair fills in.  I would love any tips or advice.  I'm still new at this.


----------



## Loving (Nov 29, 2011)

I am in too!


----------



## 05girl (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm interested in exploring roller setting as I transition.  What can I expect for my natural growth?  How straight can natural hair get when roller setting?  And will it stay straight?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 29, 2011)

05girl You can get your natural hair fairly straight.  You may need to use a creamier leave-in to aid in rollersetting. I usually pin curl my hair to keep the rollerset for at least a week.


----------



## Rocky91 (Nov 29, 2011)

05girl said:


> I'm interested in exploring roller setting as I transition.  What can I expect for my natural growth?  How straight can natural hair get when roller setting?  And will it stay straight?


It will get and remain fairly straight. The length, that is.
As for my roots, I don't think they will ever get as straight as relaxed hair. With practice, it's gotten better, but I don't expect to get perfectly straight roots from a rolelrset as a natural. I usually flatiron my roots after a rollerset.


----------



## sweetpea7 (Nov 29, 2011)

Im joining. I just bought some 1 3/4 and 2 inch rollers, hair net, and clips from sallys and plan on buying my babyliss hooded dryer for christmas.   i hope to rollerset and flat iron the roots once a week. i get my hair flat ironed every other week at the shop, so i can take heat.  im just trying tired of depending on other people to do my hair


----------



## topnotch1010 (Nov 30, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaay! Welcome everyone! I'm so glad you came to join us!

Please be sure to share you tips and revelations on your journey this year, no matter how minute. Little changes can yield a big difference in results. 

 Retention is our goal!

Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## candy626 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice job! I need to get back on my roller setting game.


----------



## CaramelGem (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in too


----------



## camilla (Nov 30, 2011)

TeeSGee said:


> I'm In!! I've been Rollersetting for 2 mths and now i'm in love. my hair stays moisturized longer and I retain alot of length by doing this.
> 
> 
> My hair goal for next year: Full WL.
> ...


 
*I have been eyeing this i have mixed reviews how do you like it is ir comparable to any others?*


----------



## camilla (Nov 30, 2011)

*Please add me I will rollerset when i am NOT wearing protective styles i usually wear a wig one week and my hair out the next. I am relaxed, a little past bsl hoping for waist summer 2012.:crossfingers:*


----------



## caltron (Nov 30, 2011)

I wanna join!!  

I am completely new to rollersetting, so I've been trying to read up on the best products and techniques.  I used to put my hair in rollers dry nightly many years ago, so I'm hoping that will help me get the hang of it quicker. 

I will be getting a hooded dryer in the next month.

I want to first try a foam wrapping solution and I'll use a Silk Dreams leave-in.  Maybe the Nourish oil later on, but I don't want to go crazy on products at this point.


----------



## TeeSGee (Nov 30, 2011)

camilla said:


> *I have been eyeing this i have mixed reviews how do you like it is ir comparable to any others?*


 
camilla I love this product!!! it leaves my hair very soft and it de-tangles with ease and my hair is not stiff/hard like with others i've tried. once my rollerset is dry my hair feels very moisturized and is very bouncy. I can't say i've had any bad experience with this product, and I've been using it for 2 + yrs. HTH


----------



## LoveBeautyKisses (Nov 30, 2011)

I finally rolletsetted today


----------



## destine2grow (Nov 30, 2011)

I was just watching some youtube vids on rollersetting and then came into this thread. All of the pretty results has definitely made the decision for me as well as the wonderful benefits.

I am going to attempt rollersetting again. This time I am natural and only have about 2.5-3in on the front and side and about 1.5 in the back. 

I am going to use my spray bottle mix with water and oil. I will experiment with which products work best. Tonight I am going to try donna marie dream curling creme. 

I shampooed and con my hair last night and applied a leave in and went to bed. I didn't add any more products. So we shall see how it turns out.


----------



## KPH (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm in also.  Rollerset hair has a different sheen to it and I love that look, also I get great growth. 

Products...Wen Fig...Infusium...Lotta Body/Water and Argan Oil


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm in the mood to rollerset hopefully I can tomorrow night.........


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 1, 2011)

So my rollerset did not turn out great. I will not count it as a fail because I am loving my curly fro.

I will saturate my hair more and go back to using chi silk infusion and elucence leave in (once its used all up I will use ORS foam wrap) Ialso need to hold the hair & roller taut. Some weren't as taut!

Quick question for the natural ladies. Do you blow dry before you rollerset? If so do you than just rollerset on dry hair?

For the naturals that rollerset on wet hair who do you get your roots straight? 

I will attempt to roller set again with magnetic rollers this time. I am also going to do smaller sections.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 1, 2011)

destine2grow
I do not blow dry before rollersetting. I rollerset on wet hair. If I want my roots straight I just flatiron my roots (barely). I also use the magnetic rollers that come with the snaps - that help keep the roller taut enough for me.


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 1, 2011)

naturalagain2 thanks for your response. I have the magnetic rollers with the snaps and I am going to give them a try next.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 2, 2011)

destine2grow said:


> So my rollerset did not turn out great. I will not count it as a fail because I am loving my curly fro.
> 
> I will saturate my hair more and go back to using chi silk infusion and elucence leave in (once its used all up I will use ORS foam wrap) Ialso need to hold the hair & roller taut. Some weren't as taut!
> 
> ...




When I rollerset natural hair, I just make sure to hold that roller taut and it gets pretty straight. Make sure your hair is really wet. That helps to set the curl and keep it flat on the roller. I prefer using a foam wrap vs. using a spray. Somehow it makes the hair stick to roller better.


----------



## klsjackson (Dec 3, 2011)

I did a roller set tonight. I used the Mohawk method. It's the way I've always done my roller sets.  I'm usually able to start and finish with in 2 hours, but recent breakage issues have made it more difficult and time consuming.  One definite plus is roller setting hids weak spots in your hair. So I'm loving that, but mine are not turning out soft and bouncy anymore. I'm still looking for the perfect leave in. I tried the GVP Paul Mitchell skinny serum. I won't know how well it worked until my hair dries. I'll post pics later.


----------



## babyshuf2 (Dec 3, 2011)

TeeSGee: I love  your technique!  Sounds good and I'm going to try it.  My hair is "glazing" BSL and I need to get to full BSL by March/April of next year and maybe rollersetting can help me along.  GB!


----------



## TeeSGee (Dec 3, 2011)

babyshuf2 said:


> @TeeSGee: I love your technique! Sounds good and I'm going to try it. My hair is "glazing" BSL and I need to get to full BSL by March/April of next year and maybe rollersetting can help me along. GB!


 

Thank you. I just got a hooded dryer,so i may use that if i have the patience to sit still for 45 mins- 1hr. i have great results with air drying, so we'll see what my results are gonna be like with a dryer in da mix


----------



## Poranges (Dec 3, 2011)

My hair goal for next year: Full MBL. 

Products: Spray Bottle w/ H20, Shescentit Coco Creme LI, Shescentit Pumpkin Defrizzer, Chi Silk Infusion.

Technique: Shampoo, DC, Rinse...I rollerset on soaking wet hair and use my spray bottle to make sure it's soaking wet so the hair is as taunt as can be on the roller. I go under the dryer until it is fully dry.


----------



## winona (Dec 5, 2011)

Have you ladies noticed smaller rollers (in diameter) give you flatter roots and and more curls?


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 5, 2011)

winona yes. You can pull smaller rollers more taut. I love the 1.5 inch Diane plastic mesh rollers on my MBL hair.


----------



## winona (Dec 5, 2011)

bebezazueta Thank you  I will try using the 1 1/2in this weekend


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 5, 2011)

winona you are welcome. Let me know how it turns out lady


----------



## Loving (Dec 5, 2011)

How do you ladies get your rollerset to last all week? What do you do with your hair at nights?

I am a relaxed newbie (last Saturday makes 3 weeks) and I get my hair washed once a week. I rollerset to dry. 

Each night however I rollerset my dry hair ( I use the velcro ones -no breakage so far; I hate seeing the setter marks in ladies hair). If I dont rollerset, my hair will be straight as a arrow. I also work out in the mornings and I can't imagine how my hair would look if I did not set each night.

I think I must be missing something! erplexed


----------



## MACGlossChick (Dec 5, 2011)

Count me in! I'm self texlaxed, currently between APL & BSL with some chewed up ends. My goal is to rollerset weekly and be at BSL at year's end.

Right now I'm using Diane red hard plastic mesh rollers (1.5 in), Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea, NTM Silk Touch Leave in, Skala Ceramides Leave in, Garnier Fructis Sleek N Shine serum, and weak olive oil Lottabody. My dryer is a table top Gold N Hot, but if I'm consistent, I'll get a SalonsRus or Pibbs in April.

I usually airdry my sets for a couple of hours and then sit under the dryer for 20- 30 mins. I think this keeps more moisture in my hair. Then I blow out my roots or do a silk wrap.

Last night I did the most gorgeous set. I rolled the front of my head forward/up and the back regularly. I blew out the roots and applied some oil. The result was a set that looked like Joan Clayton's hair from the later seasons of Girlfriends. I pineappled the back and set the front on orange mesh wire rollers and tied my scarf on. When I woke up the rolled hair was a little too tight, so I blew it out again. No problems with the back. I saw it was foggy outside, so I tied my scarf over my hair.

Unfortunately, the weather got to it. I'm sitting @ work with wavy roots & dropped curls. I should have taken pics, but I'm gonna do the set again next week for the company holiday party, so I'll take pics then.


----------



## camilla (Dec 6, 2011)

TeeSGee said:


> @camilla I love this product!!! it leaves my hair very soft and it de-tangles with ease and my hair is not stiff/hard like with others i've tried. once my rollerset is dry my hair feels very moisturized and is very bouncy. I can't say i've had any bad experience with this product, and I've been using it for 2 + yrs. HTH


 
TeeSGee thank you i will be purchasing it this week for my next roller set


----------



## dicapr (Dec 8, 2011)

I tried rollersetting my hair last night.  It came out pretty good for a first try.  I need some smaller curlers to get the edges and a better pattern to straighten and curl all the hair.  All in all I think this style may be a keeper!  Is it ok to rollerset 2x a week under a bonnet dryer?  My goal is to be at my skinny weight by May so I will be working out a couple times a week so I will need to redo midweek.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 8, 2011)

Loving said:


> How do you ladies get your rollerset to last all week? What do you do with your hair at nights?
> 
> I am a relaxed newbie (last Saturday makes 3 weeks) and I get my hair washed once a week. I rollerset to dry.
> 
> ...



Roll your hair with smaller rollers to get the set to last longer. Don't wrap at night, sleep with a satin bonet and fluff in the morning. 

That should help it to last a week. 

Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## candy626 (Dec 8, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @winona yes. You can pull smaller rollers more taut. I love the 1.5 inch Diane plastic mesh rollers on my MBL hair.


 

I still love those red rollers. I used them all through college.

I do wish Diane made those bigger and wider though.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Dec 8, 2011)

I want to join, but ive never tried since I've been natural. I have a whole bunch of magnetic rollers, but it may not be a good idea. I had flexirods the blue ones, buy I cant find them. I also have a bunch of curlformers, but I want a more straight look. Guess I may either have to order more flexirods or clip on rollers. Naturals, what would you suggest?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 9, 2011)

guess i will be clipping my ends on my own today and will roller set my hair.  i'm not feeling the straight look on me.  my wraps don't look right.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 9, 2011)

Quick tip for natural ladies using magnetic rollers.  For the last month I have wrapped end papers around the rollers before wrapping my hair around them.  This technique helps the curly hair lay down smooth on the rollers without slipping.  This has really helped me cut my setting time in half. HTH


----------



## Sunshine_One (Dec 9, 2011)

pookaloo83  I suggest you purchase a variety of rollers so you can change up it and master different types of roller sets. HTH


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 9, 2011)

Sunshine_One said:


> Quick tip for natural ladies using magnetic rollers.  For the last month I have wrapped end papers around the rollers before wrapping my hair around them.  This technique helps the curly hair lay down smooth on the rollers without slipping.  This has really helped me cut my setting time in half. HTH



I was just getting ready to say this.  Also you can fold the end paper over your hair, slide it so the ends of your hair are completely covered by the paper, and use the paper to stretch the hair taut!  This should help with a smooth set and less puffy roots.
I am in on this challenge, I need to replace my dryer though...off to shop.
I roll weekly using the mesh rollers (diane I believe). And I use the roller pins.... I roll with a mix of lacio lacio, water, lottabody and a splash of proclaim olive oil in a spray bottle.
I retained so much length last year, I gotta get back on my game.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 9, 2011)

candy626 said:


> I still love those red rollers. I used them all through college.
> 
> I do wish Diane made those bigger and wider though.



Yes me too candy626. They are ok for me now but as my hair get longer it's taking longer to dry. Here's a pic


----------



## Napp (Dec 10, 2011)

I think i will be using plastic mesh rollers for a while. They are just so easy to roll and secure for me vs regular mesh or magnetics.


----------



## Rocky91 (Dec 10, 2011)

pookaloo83 said:


> I want to join, but ive never tried since I've been natural. I have a whole bunch of magnetic rollers, but it may not be a good idea. I had flexirods the blue ones, buy I cant find them. I also have a bunch of curlformers, but I want a more straight look. Guess I may either have to order more flexirods or clip on rollers. Naturals, what would you suggest?



pookaloo83, i started out with the regular plastic ones that you place the covers on. I got the most inexpensive ones, so i could practice before i invested in nicer rollers.
also, I mastered flexirod setting before even attempting regular rollersetting. flexirods are easier, but give you practice for real rollersets. so i'd say order some flexirods first.


----------



## winona (Dec 10, 2011)

Okay ladies is there a tutorial just to show to use the pins on mesh rollers.  This technique is sooo defeating me.


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd like to join you ladies if it's ok!

*Starting Length/Goal Length:* APL (aiming to be BSL by May)
*Why You Rollerset:* I have been prefering my hair straight but don't want to use too much heat...
*How Often*: 1-2 times a month
*Products*: Vary soooo widely!
*Techniques/Tools*: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?): I will use magnetic rollers and flexi rods... right now I have a cheapie table top dryer but I am interested in buying a better one soon.


----------



## sajjy (Dec 11, 2011)

Please may I join if it isn't to late! I just bought a pack of jumbo flexi rods and some JC wrap and roll moose. Has any used the jumbo rods with success? Thanx


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 11, 2011)

sajjy said:


> Please may I join if it isn't to late! I just bought a pack of jumbo flexi rods and some JC wrap and roll moose. Has any used the jumbo rods with success? Thanx




It's never too late to join this challenge! 

The biggest flexirod I could find was the big blue ones. They gave me slight curl but I needed longer hair to get the full spiral effect. My hair was then right above APL. How long is your hair?


----------



## classoohfive (Dec 11, 2011)

*
Starting Length/Goal Length:* Full APL - BSL (I've yet to flat iron, so I may change this in a few weeks) / Goal: MBL?

*Why You Rollerset:* I'm texlaxed and I air dry. I want to learn a new, easy technique that doesn't require direct heat for smooth hair. 

*How Often*: Depends on my mood and how often I wash. 

*Products*: I'll let you know after I take some more notes. 

*Techniques/Tools: (magnetic rollers? flexi-rods? hooded dryer?)* I have a dryer, flexi-rods, and some plastic rollers at the moment. I want to buy some huge jumbo ones.
*
Your #1 Piece of Advice on Rollersetting:* I'm the wrong person to ask, lol.



Edit: The first thing I'm going to try is the pony tail method again. I think those were the best I could do when it comes to rollersetting. Then I want to start using my flex-rods again.


----------



## mstokes2008 (Dec 12, 2011)

Even though I'm not in the rollersetting challenge for 2012 I've been toying with the idea and thought I'd share lol 

I took my mini twists out today and decided instead of wearing the twistout that I would set it on Curlformers... I loved it!!! I used conditioner to set and even though I have little white balls from to much junk in my hair since I haven't washed my hair in 2.5-3wks and I intially twisted with grease  it still turned out lovely! Soft and fluffy! And since I did it on dry hair that was barely damp from the conditioner I only let it air dry and then sat under my soft top bonnet dryer for maybe 30 mins. I'm going to try and salvage the curls, whiteness and all for a few days then do a wash and DC and try again. If it comes out well I may be joining yall... either way I'm cheering from the sidelines!!!


----------



## sajjy (Dec 14, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> It's never too late to join this challenge!
> 
> The biggest flexirod I could find was the big blue ones. They gave me slight curl but I needed longer hair to get the full spiral effect. My hair was then right above APL. How long is your hair?



My hair is 2 inches from APL. My mothers wedding is March 11, 2012, so I have  a good 3 months the try to retain an 1inch of hair if all possible! I bought the navy blue and burgundy rods from sally's... Hopefully I can wrap my hair a round them, if i don't get a pretty curl i'll just silk wrap it. Oh I also bought Salon Care Jumbo Perm Rods 1 7/8", super excited after watching Rachaelcpr video on youtube. check out this link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hyx3qPzbQs&feature=fvsr


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 15, 2011)

^^^ Nice vid!! Thx for posting. 

It's shampoo day for me so I'm under the dryer. Sometimes I get so lazy about my hair. I really didn't feel like fooling with it but I know ill be tempted to flat iron it in the morning if it's flat. 

*deep sigh* You really have to be dedicated to get long healthy hair, especially when it's double processed. 

Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## Sugar (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in!  My regimen needs some revamping so I'll be back with details. Plus, I need to get another hooded dryer.  As far as my reggie is concerned, I want add more ayurvedic powders and oils.


----------



## Napp (Dec 16, 2011)

I was doing some looking in the archives and i saw that one of my hair inspirations rollersets 2x a week but instead of doing a mohawk she parts her hair down the middle and uses about 8 rollers per side.i tried this on dry hair and i was able to set so quickly. I will try it tonight when i set my hair to see if it works out well.

 I would like to start washing 2x a week because my hair gets disgusting when i wait a week. It used to be a non issue when i was natural but my relaxed hair seems to get stinky and oily quickly.


----------



## Guyaneek (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in!  
I roller set for the first time in forever last night. I used rods last night and I slept in them. I used some Salerm 21 as my leave in with a little bit of Morrocan oil (just trying to use it up as it isn't a fave) and finally I used Jane Carter's wrap and shine foaming lotion. It turned out decent today. I'm gonna do this twice per week and bun when it gets old. My hair is SL and not long enough to pineapple yet :-(
I'm also natural. I plan to be APL by the summer and BSL by December 20012. Ambitious maybe but I know it's possible!


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 16, 2011)

has anyone mastered sleeping with rollers? I need some tips! lol


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 16, 2011)

^^^I haven't they are a pain to sleep in to me. I rather pin curl at night.


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 16, 2011)

naturalagain2 said:


> ^^^I haven't they are a pain to sleep in to me. I rather pin curl at night.



Me too. I pin curl every night but when i do wet sets after i wash most of the time its too late for me to sit under the dryer


----------



## Chrissy811 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm in. I pretty much wet set with flexirods most of the time anyway. But now I want to master the larger rollers, to get the big bouncy curls.  

I'm shoulder length, relaxed but a long stretcher. I want to stay away from direct heat and  I will try to do it twice a week (hopefully). I want to retain and grow, with as few setbacks as possible.  I need to find a technique to get my curls to stay in longer.  I can't seem to do this with any style.


----------



## Napp (Dec 16, 2011)

blackberry815 said:


> Me too. I pin curl every night but when i do wet sets after i wash most of the time its too late for me to sit under the dryer




maybe you can dry partially under the dryer and them put some satin covered rollers in and finish airdrying overnight.


----------



## Napp (Dec 17, 2011)

here is the "quick set" pattern if any one is interested. i just love visuals.



















it took me 40 mins to set! my goal is 30 mins. i think i can get there soon because i had a bit of fumbling getting used to doing my whole head in plastic mesh rollers...but look how straight my roots are. the relaxer did not relax my roots much so im pretty happy that i have to use no heat at all. my edges are a bit rough though so i have to use a litlte bit of pomade to flatten them out.

i dont like the combed out look so i just pincurled my hair and hope i look presentable tomorrow. lol



i think this set works best with a plastic mesh roller like the ones im using. i think it would take to long to dry with a magnetic like this and a regular mesh would keep sliding off because the sections are a little wide. 

also i am interested in procuring some of those italian conici rollers. i got into contact with a wholesaler who is in the process of making an order from the manufacturer. since i am not sure i will ever get ahold of those elusive french mesh rollers i will try to see if i can get these rollers instead. i will keep y'all posted on info about that.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 17, 2011)

Napp excellent job!  I love a good roller set. Girl those Diane plastic mesh are good enough for me. I actually use them more than the French mesh rollers.   matter of fact I will set my 12 weeks post hair today with them. I use the metal clips now cause them plastic pins are through.


----------



## nlamr2013 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey all!! I'm not new to the forum but I did take an extended break this semester. I also unintentionally took a break from hair care. I've straightened way too much this year and after a couple of bad press jobs and inadequate dcing a piece in the back of my head has lost much of is curl pattern. So now I'm vowing to only straighten one maybe twice in  2012! I remember how much my hair flourished when I wa relaxed and I tried to remember what was different, and the difference was I usually got a wash and set every two weeks I barely even used a flatiron. So now I'm trying some of the same methods to help my natural hair flourish more! 
My hair goal for next year: Full BSL. 
Currently I'm not sure where I am I think I'm a little past apl. I'm really not good at assessing. 
Products: since I'm natural I like to use a spray bottle full of water, infusium 23, a few
Drops of serum, and lottabody. I also put a dab of cantu leave in on each section before rolling. I have so many rollers id like to use them all! 
Technique: really depends on the roller type. I'll try to post with each new set.
I plan to wash once a week and cowash every second to third day. Here are some of my most recent sets. 
Set on the teal and beige magnetic rollers. 





Same set after it fell a bit, and I flatironed the roots on like 200









Few days later rolled on some pink velcro rollers that I took the velcro off of. I didn't get many good pictures of this set. both sets were rolled mohawk style. 
 Tonight I plan to do a spiral roller set. 
Hopefully ill get some great retention from this !


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 18, 2011)

Did a rollerset last week using magnetic rollers... I left the curls in. Product-wise I used a water + AVJ mix, aPHogee Pro-Vitamin Leave In, Jane Carter Nourishing Hair Cream, and Chi Silk Infusion serum.

This set lasted me from Monday-Friday! =)







Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd like to join!

I've been regularly roller setting for at least the past two years.  I've tried to mix it up a bit with flexi rods, but regular magnetic rollers seem to work best for me.

For length, I'm approaching full APL and in the APL 2012 challenge, but I really don't know that I have a goal length.  I'm transitioning and I'm not sure if or when I plan to eventually cut my relaxed ends.


----------



## sajjy (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm under the dryer as we speak... has anyone tried these rollers yet?
/Users/salome/Desktop/snap_on-1-1-8.jpg


----------



## sajjy (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.cachebeauty.com/Diane/snap-on_1-1-8.htm


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 18, 2011)

i want to wear my natural hair strait more often so I am going to do this challenge. I can do a dry one, but the wet set is supposed to be more sleek and long lasting.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 18, 2011)

wish I knew how to rollerset for the holidays. lol

Sent from my LG-MS690 using LG-MS690


----------



## KPH (Dec 18, 2011)

I wanted one of those gold space cap looking hooded bonnet hair dryers and was about to order one through Amazon yesterday but something to me to check out Ross and there is was sitting there for a whopping $12.99


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 18, 2011)

I did a roller set tonight w/ perm rods. I had so many ssk I could cry . I had to cut them out. I'm really going to hate to see my hair when I get my ends trimmed in a couple of weeks. I hope it its not crazy uneven. And I hope I haven't set myself too far back. I just don't understand I dusted my ends in October. My ends shouldn't be that bad. Maybe its my hair styles I choose I don't know. Roller setting will help I know that.

Anyway this is my first time roller setting w/ perm rods. I hope they come out fine. I couldn't get it tight as I wanted. I'm under the dryer as we speak.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well here is the final result and I'm pleased. This roller set was done with perm rods (my first time using those). S/N Crisco (first time using it) gives crazy shine (I added it to half of my length after spraying my setting lotion mix).
For those interested my setting lotion mix consist of Water, Lottabody, Giovanni Direct Leave In Condish, and Chi Silk Infusion.
Before separating:


Before separating I moisturized with HE LTR and sealed with Jojoba oil.
After separating the curls:


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 19, 2011)

i'll be setting my hair today.  i tried airdrying last week without rollers and i wasn't feeling that too much.  after my set dries, i am going to put my hair up in some type of updo


----------



## sydwrites (Dec 19, 2011)

KPH said:


> I wanted one of those gold space cap looking hooded bonnet hair dryers and was about to order one through Amazon yesterday but something to me to check out Ross and there is was sitting there for a whopping $12.99


  WHAT?! I have the silver version of this dryer and its discontinued. I have a small hole in the back of mine. It works but not as well as it used to....im so on the prowl now! I love it and its the only thing keeping me away from buying one of those expensive pro hooded dryers!
P.S. I just did a rollerset in months and it came out well. Im natural and I used curlformers. Im still on the fence on whether or not im going to stick to it, but I got alot of compliments so far, my hair feels soft and bouncy, and it didnt take me long to do.


----------



## Napp (Dec 19, 2011)

im loving all of these rollersets! naturalagain2 ,nadaa16 , 4evershika great job!


im sitting under the dryer right now for my first midweek set. it was only 4 days but my scalp was smelling funky and my hair smelled like the city LOL


----------



## ycj1 (Dec 19, 2011)

I definiyely want to join I will post my stats later hate typing o. my cell.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Dec 21, 2011)

Napp said:


> also i am interested in procuring some of those italian conici rollers. i got into contact with a wholesaler who is in the process of making an order from the manufacturer. since i am not sure i will ever get ahold of those elusive french mesh rollers i will try to see if i can get these rollers instead. i will keep y'all posted on info about that.



Napp , I think I talked to that same person on alibaba about a month ago. I bumped the Ethiopian thread asking if anyone was interested & I only got one response. I thought it was crazy to buy them, even though it was a pretty small order, and just have them hanging around collecting dust. So I started researching for a retail seller.

I did a Google Shopping search for "Ethiopian rollers" and came up with this place http://lulasbeauty.ecrater.com/. I would order, but I don't want to be the guinea pig/ this place looks a little shady to me.

I also did a search for "bigodini pungiglione" which are like the conici ones, except these are straight sided, not conical. I got this http://www.keyforbeauty.it/commerce/. It's an Italian site. I didn't want to go through the hassle, so I didn't order these. 

With all of that said, if you do order those rollers, count me in!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Dec 21, 2011)

My plan for tonight is to use ORS DC for the first time and rollerset for the first time in yeeeaaarrrsss. I'm debating if I want to use my soft bonnet dryer (less heat) or my hair bonnet dryer (more heat).


----------



## candy626 (Dec 21, 2011)

Beautiful rollersets in here. Haven't rocked a rollerset in awhile, but am sitting under the dryer as we speak. I used half of my Annie Mesh rollers then half of my Italian mesh. 

I forgot how easy-to-use my annie rollers are. I think I got so used to using those I just know exactly how much hair to put on them, and where to put my sections. I think I put too much hair on my Italian mesh rollers sometimes (though I still love these)

Months ago I bought some Tumbleweed rollers by Charlene. These come in 2inch and 2.5 inch sizes. I haven't found the right pins to secure them with yet but I feel like these have potential to be good.

They look like this:


----------



## Ginia1124 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi guys! I've been taking care of my hair more of myself, except for the fact that I still go to the salon just for the roller setting, since I can't do it. Well today the salon was closed, AND I had pre-poo treatment in my hair so I decided to go and get a dryer. 

I wanted the Pibbs 514, but couldn't find it. Instead I found the Gold 'n hot professional ionic stand dryer with tourmaline. I rushed home to google it and it got mixed reviews. Anyone know much about it? 

I want to do the challenge, my hair only thrives on rollersets! My hair is the healthiest its ever been, and I'm stretching and I am currently 16 weeks! I thought I couldnt do it based on other ppl's experience, but it has been very easy!


----------



## Napp (Dec 22, 2011)

candy626 i cant see the rollers 


Also I think i have found the best setting lotion ever. i have never seen my set come out so shiny. after i relaxed my usual razac leave in+ EQP foam+ kera pro serum just didnt cut it any more. i kept having floppy limp sets. i did a set the other day with some ultrasheen super setting lotion and the curls came out AWESOME and it was beautiful. but then i got caught in the rain today and my hair exploded. 

so on my way home i decided to check out the bss and i went to pick up some africa's best mayonnaise and they had a "silky set styling lotion" next to it. it was only $2 and some change so i decided why not. im almost out of razac leave in and i liked that this would act as both a leave in an a setting lotion.i also added a little bit of my kerapro serum during setting.

OH. MY. LAWD. this stuff is awesome. my hair got so smooth on my mesh rollers its cray cray. when it dried i touched my hair and i thought it would end up stiff and crunchy but when i took out the rollers my hair felt great. this stuff also didnt give me any breakage during wet setting and taking out the rollers. i dont even need to add anything to my hair. it just feels nice.

i will come back with pics.

ETA to add pics. i hope y'all arent getting sick of my pictures LOL























to maintain the set i do not make as many pin curls.since i use this setting lotion i can finally pincurl my rollersets without my hair looking questionable the next morning.


----------



## OhTall1 (Dec 22, 2011)

topnotch1010 said:


> (b) Pay attention to which direction you're holding the hair while putting the roller on. It makes a big difference.
> 
> If you want volume at the roots, elevate the hair while rolling. **See diagram 1 at bottom**
> 
> ...



Thanks for the diagram.  I've done roller sets for a really long time and always did them like diagram 1.  I never knew that was the cause of all of the unwanted volume that I had!


----------



## Napp (Dec 23, 2011)

since i will be setting 2x a week i think i will be using the long metal duckbill clips. i feel like i break strands when i am using the pins and double prong clips.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for this thread!  I'm airdrying a ponytail rollerset right now! 

Since I can't dedicate to rollersetting weekly, I won't join the challenge, but I will pop in on the regular to get tips and post pics of my rollersets!


----------



## Cocoeuro (Dec 24, 2011)

I just wanted to share a "GOOD" rollerset I did last weekend!!! One of the nicest bounciest rollerset I've ever done!!! 







Previous Regimen:
1. I rollerset once a week 
2. I use magnetic rollers (red size) with metal clips
3. I'm currently using Givonanni Direct leave-in conditioner, then Silk Elements Foam Styling Lotion with Silk Protein. Once the Silk Elements is finished I will go back to using Giovanni styling foam, I like that much better. 
4. While I'm removing the rollers once my hair is dry, I apply IC Hair Polisher Heat Protector Straightening Serum, and flat iron my roots 
5. Before bed I "pineapple" my hair with an ouchless ponytail holder and put a scarf on over my hair 
6. In the morning I take the ponytail holder off, lightly pull my hair downwards, tie a scarf around the top of my hair and lightly pull on the curls to position them and take off the scarf before I leave the house. 

7. I'm self-texlaxed with Revlon Lye relaxer (oldie but goodie) 

Updates to Regimen: 
3. No longer using Givonanni Direct leave-in conditioner. Now I use Elasta QP Design Silk Thermal Styling Spray, Silk Elements Silken Child leave-in Conditioner, then Silk Elements Foam Styling Lotion with Silk Protein. 

7. Growing texturizer out relaxers are not for me. This will be my 2nd transition to natural hair


----------



## naheda72 (Dec 25, 2011)

I am not in the challenge, but I wanted to add my experience with rollersetting.  I am 4b so my hair hasn't done well with rollersetting.  But after looking at the different techniques, I decided to give it one more try.  What works for me is that I start on hair that has been cleaned with shampoo, then conditioned.  I use a leave-in(not being specific as I use whatever I have).  I set my hair wet, not damp using a mouse, cream set and a heat protectant.  I then roll with curlformers, and sit under a dryer until dry and viola, nice shiny curls that last for days.  I am on day 3 now and I pineapple at night.  Previously my hair would be a fro within 2 hours as I think my hair didn't have the hold, because I used the cream set and heat protectant (no mousse) on damp hair.  I use the curlformers because it secures the hair from root to almost tip.  My hair is MBL, so it hangs out of the curlformer.  I use the red or blue flexirods on the ends and roll.  Sorry, I can't post pics as I am Muslim, but I hope this helps a 4b who is having trouble rollersetting with their natural hair.  

Rollersetting using any other roller doesn't get my hair smoothe, especially if it is wet.  The only way it works is if I wet hair(just get it damp) that has airdryed, but the set doesn't last more than a couple of hours.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 25, 2011)

I may be getting a little hooked on ponytail rollersets!  Here I sit yet again airdrying another set.  However, I decided against totally airdrying a rollerset.  I tried it last time and didn't like the results.

I will have to do like I did the first time - airdry 30 minutes, sit under hooded dryer for 45 minutes, airdry for 1 hour.  

Only 30 minutes to go before I can take these rollers out and pin up for the night!


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm sitting under the dryer now. After it's dry I'm Saran wrapping it. This is my first time ever doing a roller set by myself. I'm hoping it works out because I'm transitioning and I haven't been able to find any styles besides doobies that I like. Fingers crossed! I really want to do this challenge.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 26, 2011)

I am following along as much as I can.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 26, 2011)

I ordered the Topstyler today! I'll be sure to post a review of them once I receive them. 

So excited! 

Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## Niknak20 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kind of disappointed on how my hair came out. I DC'd all day and then roller set it. That came out good. But the Saran wrap sucked all the moisture out of my hair. I'm blow drying and flat ironing tomorrow morning for work. I'll def try roller setting again because I liked how it looked but I'm leaving the Saran wrapping alone.


----------



## caltron (Dec 27, 2011)

I did my first roller set ever last night!  It wasn't great but I think I will get the hang of it very quickly in the future.  

I am nearly three months post relaxer, and I didn't put nearly enough tension on it to even put a dent in my new growth.  The relaxed part, though, was very sleek and bouncy like I've always wanted my hair to look.  Also, I used three different sizes of rollers in my hair and so it didn't look right with some curls that were tight and some that were pretty loose.

I am pretty happy and I think I did well for my first try.  I was able to get the rollers in much more quickly than I thought.  I used wire mesh rollers and my hair dried in about 30 minutes. 

I am getting a touch up on Friday, so I will probably try again in a month when I start to get some growth.


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 27, 2011)

I want to join! I started rollersetting in 2006 and I loved it but got lazy and started going to the salon for everything.

I'm relaxed, neck length... most of my head is 4A, 3C in the top, 4B at the nape (I went back to the relaxer last Dec after transitioning/BC/natural for a few years)

I decided to grow my hair out last week after wearing my bob for a year so I'm going to rollerset as my "protective style" because it will be off my neck if I use small rollers.

My products

Enjoy Sulfate Free Hydrating Shampoo
Kenra Platinum Color Care Recovery Mask as my DC
Enjoy Conditioning Spray as my Leave In Conditioner

Experimenting with:
Elasta QP Design Foam, Lottabody Foam Wrap and KeraCare Setting Lotion as my setting lotion

I use magnetic rollers I got from Sallys a long time ago, I have 4 different sizes...will use the smallest two sizes, green and silver. I hate that I stopped rollersetting, I got really quick with rolling now I'm starting all over it seems. Did my first rollerset in a WHILE on Dec 22 and it was painfully slow. I'll get there though.

Still looking for good moisturizers/butters/oils...currently using coconut oil and Enjoy creamy pomade on my edges.


----------



## sunnieb (Dec 28, 2011)

I did a 2-ponytail rollerset tonight! 

Sent from my Comet


----------



## Nyssa28 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've been pincurling my latest rollerset and I love the results!


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 28, 2011)

Yay sunnieb is here!  I'm glad you like the ponytail roller sets. 

Here's one of my Christmas gifts. That salons r us hair dryer. I plan to use it on Saturday. Can't wait


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 28, 2011)

Napp no we are not sick of seeing pics!  Keep it coming. Thanks for the leave in suggestion. The price sounds good too and look at you roller setting so nice and neat. It came out beautiful!


----------



## caltron (Dec 28, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> Yay @sunnieb is here! I'm glad you like the ponytail roller sets.
> 
> Here's one of my Christmas gifts. That salons r us hair dryer. I plan to use it on Saturday. Can't wait


 
I got that one for Christmas too! I love it!


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 28, 2011)

I am buying my first set of rollers tomorrow! I am so excited! I am going to get the mesh rollers since my hair takes forever to dry.

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 28, 2011)

lovely_locks I hope you enjoy the mesh rollers. I love them. Which ones are you getting?


----------



## sajjy (Dec 29, 2011)

Does mesh rollers cause dry ends with or without end papers? Has anyone obtain a smooth set with mesh rollers?


----------



## lovely_locks (Dec 29, 2011)

bebezazueta said:


> @lovely_locks I hope you enjoy the mesh rollers. I love them. Which ones are you getting?


 
They were out of mesh rollers so I got the magnetic rollers. I was too lazy to go to another store. The brand I got though is Conair. My first time roller setting did not come out to well. Here are some pics:


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2011)

lovely_locks I love the volume and health of your hair. It looks good to me. It takes practice to do a set with smooth roots so you are well on your way


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2011)

sajjy I do not get dry ends and I use with or without end papers. I make sure my hair is moist and soaking wet on the ends. I use non alcohol products to combat dryness. I hope this helps lady!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Dec 29, 2011)

Niknak20 said:


> Kind of disappointed on how my hair came out. I DC'd all day and then roller set it. That came out good. But the Saran wrap sucked all the moisture out of my hair. I'm blow drying and flat ironing tomorrow morning for work. I'll def try roller setting again because I liked how it looked but I'm leaving the Saran wrapping alone.



How do you suppose this happened? Saran wrap can't absorb moisture. I think we need to dig deeper to find out what really happened. 

I'm :heart2: with these rollerset pics!! Keep up the good work ladies!

Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 29, 2011)

I recently randomly got back into rollersets and am interested in joining this challenge. My hair has been a lot healthier since I have cut back on heat. I have been using the green magnetic rollers to get a curly/wavy look, but actually have the small purple magnetic rollers in my hair right now to try for a tighter curl. I also plan on experimenting with bigger rollers to see if I can achieve a straight look with a rollerset.

ETA: I rollerset 1-2 times a week and airdry. I think I have changed my avatar to a recent rollerset pic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 30, 2011)

rolled my hair today.  i cowashed today and used my leave-in and my serum on dripping wet hair.  i airdried.  hair feels really good, soft and shine.  i am going to pull the curls out a little bit and rock my satin headband for the next few days, or so.

i finally decided on my reggie
dc, shampoo, leave-in, serum, roll
lightly moisturize if needed
seal if needed

cowash, leave-in, serum roll
lightly moisturize if needed
seal if needed

i am going to switch to all Keracare products except for the Fantasia serum. it gives good slip for rollersets, some time next year.

i might need to drop out of the HYH, Bunning, Castor Oil Challenges.  those challenges have me doing too much.  at least i got some hair goodies for when my hair starts looking jacked up.

i will let my hair tell me when i need protein.


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 31, 2011)

Did a rollerset on Thursday night with the small (purple) magnetic rollers. Love how it turned out on my hair!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2011)

gabulldawg
very nice!  what brand do you use?  my small rollers are orange and i use the blue ones for a really tight set.  i used the tan sized rollers yesterday.
i use the red and purple for a more softer, straighter look.  i haven't moved on to the bigger ones yet.  hopefully i can use those by the end of the year.

http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Care/Rollers-Rods-Pins-Clips-Hair-Nets/Diane-Magnetic-Rollers.html


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2011)

ladies, that stretch their relaxers and don't come out the curls, how do you moisturize your new growth?  i think i will just let the conditioning from the dc and the leave-in do the job and just focus on moisturizing and sealing my ends.


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 31, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> @gabulldawg
> very nice!  what brand do you use?  my small rollers are orange and i use the blue ones for a really tight set.  i used the tan sized rollers yesterday.
> i use the red and purple for a more softer, straighter look.  i haven't moved on to the bigger ones yet.  hopefully i can use those by the end of the year.
> 
> http://www.metrobeauty.com/Hair-Care/Rollers-Rods-Pins-Clips-Hair-Nets/Diane-Magnetic-Rollers.html



Thank you! I'm honestly not sure about the brand.  They are the old magnetic rollers with the cap on them. I will try to take a pic later to post the exact rollers that I use. I usually use the green ones and like how that turns out (my avatar). They were passed down to me from my mother.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2011)

gabulldawg said:


> Thank you! I'm honestly not sure about the brand.  They are the old magnetic rollers with the cap on them. I will try to take a pic later to post the exact rollers that I use. I usually use the green ones and like how that turns out (my avatar). They were passed down to me from my mother.



ok!  yes the ones with the caps are different colors!  i got the green and pink ones with the caps.  i used the pink ones at the bottom with the caps just in case i go under the dryer.  i have been getting burned lately using the metal clips.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in just started rollersetting I discovered I have enough length to rollerset I'm roller setting once  a week for now all I do is wet my hair with a leave in condtioner then set then I'm done


----------



## Sugar (Jan 1, 2012)

Sugar said:


> I'm in!  My regimen needs some revamping so I'll be back with details. Plus, I need to get another hooded dryer.  As far as my reggie is concerned, I want add more ayurvedic powders and oils.



So my regimen hasn't changed yet : /

I've been washing once a week with CHI Deep Brilliance and following up with Aphogee 2 Minute...d/c with Vigorance Capilary Mask.  I switch things up if I see a product I want to try.  The one change I really need to make is going back to washing my hair twice a week.

Yesterday I did the Aphogee 2 Step and then used these giant perm rods to rollerset my hair.  I used the mohawk method and 26 rollers.  I should have tried harder to keep my hair wet because the left side was almost dry by the time I got to it.  Also I think I need to use smaller sections and work on getting the tension right because my hair was poofy in some spots.

I'm going to get some mesh rollers and magnetic rollers and try those.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 1, 2012)

Napp said:


> i am interested in procuring some of those italian conici rollers. i got into contact with a wholesaler who is in the process of making an order from the manufacturer. since i am not sure i will ever get ahold of those elusive french mesh rollers i will try to see if i can get these rollers instead. i will keep y'all posted on info about that.





MACGlossChick said:


> Napp , I think I talked to that same person on alibaba about a month ago. I bumped the Ethiopian thread asking if anyone was interested & I only got one response. I thought it was crazy to buy them, even though it was a pretty small order, and just have them hanging around collecting dust. So I started researching for a retail seller.
> 
> I did a Google Shopping search for "Ethiopian rollers" and came up with this place http://lulasbeauty.ecrater.com/. I would order, but I don't want to be the guinea pig/ this place looks a little shady to me.
> 
> ...



Napp MACGlossChick I would be interested in buying some as well. If anyone decides to place an order let me know.


----------



## nubiennze (Jan 1, 2012)

I want to join you ladies, but I believe my (natural) hair will be too short for the look I want to achieve after I have it cut tomorrow. I'll be lurking and cheering from the sidelines until mid year or so; hopefully I'll have enough growth by then.


----------



## Napp (Jan 2, 2012)

2 small notes

i tried using end papers with my mesh rollers and the sets was so smooth like i had roled on magnetics. the downside was that it took me some time to figure them out. the tip about putting the end paper around the roller really worked well for me.

i tried a new setting lotion: Vitale Mo Body Styling and Thickening lotion. my set came out so bodacious without being 80s fluffy. (my hair was looking so right this day the menfolk were coming out of the wood work)i think it works best for loose curls. i could not pin curl with this and look right the next morning. i have to use satin rollers or wrap to keep the style. this will be a staple for sure

it seems that for loose curls i like this product,for curly sets i like the silky set and for tight sets/outs i like eqp foam. i am looking foreward to trying out some more products from vitale.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 2, 2012)

wash tonight and roller set it took me 1 hour last time to put them in


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

I pony roller set (demonstrated in blog). See blog for products, technique, pics.

I enjoy the sleekness of roller set hair and my hair responds better to that than air drying. I tend to fall off on roller setting for one or two reasons: takes to long to detangle for a sleek set or I don't have time to sit under a dryer for hours to dry.

I will try my best to keep with roller setting 1x weekly. I think 2x weekly would be way too much to ask of myself right now.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2012)

divachyk - love how your set came out!  I'll have to look into getting those little scrunchies.  I'm using ponytail holders now and they're ok, but I think the scrunchies will be more gentle.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2012)

i will be rolling again tonight.  hopefully i can get a pic taken.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought lotta body with olive oil setting lotion to try. I don't usually use setting lotion so I'm a little nervous.  I will either rollerset with it tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

@sunnieb, I can't pony set with anything less than 4-6 ponies because my roots won't dry.

@bebezazueta, I'm on the fence about what dryer to get. Keep us posted on your new toy. Congrats btw!

@Niknak20, ita with @topnotch1010. Something else likely caused the decrease and/or lack of moisture. I have started applying a bit of moisturizer/oil before placing saran wrap on. This gives me a slight moisture boost and added sheen. *need to update my blog with that*

ETA @Nix08, care to join us?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 2, 2012)

divachyk I LOVE my dryer! I have a huge head & I fit comfy with a head full of 2 inch rollers with room to spare. I was dry in 40 minutes!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok I have front pics only of my roller setting experience with the salons r us dryer. 

First pic is me under the dryer with 2 inch French mesh rollers in. 18 to be exact







Yes I need to lose weight too. LOL!

And here's my hair after I roller wrapped it. Sorry pic is dark. I took it in the car at night.


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sitting with a ponytail rollerset right now.  

divachyk since I'm setting and going to bed, I modified it to do a quickie set.  I put in 4 ponytails, twisted each one and put one roller on the ends.  I'll sit in front of my little fan for about and hour, then remove the rollers.

I leave the ponies in, but loosen the holders almost to the point where they might slide off.  Then I'll put on my satin bonnet and go to bed.

bebezazueta  you are lovely!   Now that's a dryer.  I'm kinda intimidated by it! :ha:


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> I bought lotta body with olive oil setting lotion to try. I don't usually use setting lotion so I'm a little nervous.  I will either rollerset with it tonight or tomorrow.



gabulldawg I use the lottabody (the regular one). I mix it with leave-in conditioner and oil and mostly water. You should be fine. I would try a little mix with a lot of water then next time add a little more lottabody and see how you like it. I actually like to add a lot because my hair doesn't get hard and crunchy.

I did a flexi rod set tonight. Under the dryer now.
I notice keeping my hair parted in four sections and rolling from there helps me to finish faster. This is my 3rd time doing this and I have finished much faster than the mohawk method (when using other rollers).


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

BeBezazueata - thank you and I agree with sunnieb, you look fab! I totally am ignoring your weight comment!


----------



## sunnieb (Jan 2, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @BeBezazueata - thank you and I agree with @sunnieb, you look fab! I totally am ignoring your weight comment!



What weight comment??


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

Exactly sunnieb, what comment? 

bebezazueta, is that the pro 1028 model? I think I've come up with a game plan. I'll let dh purchase that dryer for me and if it doesn't dry my hair quickly (1hr or less), I'll return it (LCL has a 30 day money back guarantee) and purchase the Pibbs that I've been lusting over. What temp do you use on your dryer?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 2, 2012)

sunnieb divachyk y'all are too sweet but yea just finished sweating to wii Zumba so I'm working on me. 

Here's a pic of the dials 





I had it on 158  (right dial) and after 20 minutes I switched the middle dial to change direction of air flow!  

I don't remember the model but its the salons r us roll about dryer for $129 & free shipping!

NOTE:  I used 2 leave ins : redKEN anti snap & shescentit coco creme (love them) & rolled on mesh rollers with end papers. It took 40 minutes to dry 2 weeks post hair that's MBL.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh excuse my manners! Thanks for the compliments!  Can't wait to share my weight loss testimony!

Now back to roller setting . . .


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here is an up do of my flexi rod set. It looks so much better in person haha !

*I also have a question - does anyone strictly cowash with their rollersetting routine?*


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am having the worst time finding a dryer....has anyone used the stand dryer from Sally's?


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 3, 2012)

*I roller set yesterday.  I followed my regimen *(Prepoo with Coconut oil under steam cap for 20 mins; KeraCare Hydrating detangling shampoo; DuoTex for 15 mins under warm dryer; Sustenance Conditioner 15 mins under warm dryer; PC; leave ins: Aphogee Green Tea, KC Knot Today; Diluted Lottabody and Mane& Tail to detangle)  *and rolled all over using the red magnetic rollers.  I'm dealing with thinner hair due to breakage issues, so in the very back (nape area) I used the turquoise rollers.  Hair turned out nicely!! It's soft and bouncy and has body. I rolled last night using the black and gold velcro rollers from Sally's. I will wrap tonight.  I will update with a picture later, for some reason I have a hard time uploading pics and when I do they are waaayy to big.  *


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 3, 2012)

I rollerset yesterday, this pic is today.  I will pincurl tonight, to loosen the curl.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 4, 2012)

So last night I cowashed and rollerset my hair on green rollers with my new olive oil lotta body setting lotion. I have a small spray bottle and filled it with about 1/4 setting lotion, 1/4 olive oil, and the rest water. I think the set turned out great! I airdried over night and I combed out the curls this time and love how it turned out. It looks like I used a curling iron. This will definitely be my staple. It doesn't even make sense to use heat when my hair can come out this good without it!  I have really been sleeping on rollersets! Anyway, pics are attached. Tried to get a good pic of the back, but I don't know if it came out well.


----------



## sapphire74 (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be doing my first officall rollerset this weekend! Please pray for me that I get the clips in right!   That is  my biggest problem. I will come back hopefully with pics and the products I used.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 4, 2012)

gabulldawg your roller sets are beautiful!  And you used the green magnetics?! My curls used to be stuck to my scalp with those but yours are bouncy & roots are smooth. Great job!


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 4, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> gabulldawg your roller sets are beautiful!  And you used the green magnetics?! My curls used to be stuck to my scalp with those but yours are bouncy & roots are smooth. Great job!



Thank you! Yep I use the green magnetic rollers with the cap things. I roll really tight for the roots to get straight and sometimes they are so tight it hurts.  I hope I don't get too much breakage because of it. I'm definitely surprised at how good my rollersets are turning out!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 4, 2012)

i finally rolled my hair yesterday.  hair feels really good.  i put my hair up in the back and left some curls out in the front.  this will be my go-to style since i am in the HYH and bunning challenge.  also i don't want my hair snagging on anything, so putting it up is the best option for me right now.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 4, 2012)

Is @LushLox still a member? Her sets are always on point. She and chaosbutterfly were a few ladies that helped me out in the 2011 thread. Chaosbutterfly be working them sets also.


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2012)

Do pillow curlers count?

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## Napp (Jan 5, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> divachyk I LOVE my dryer! I have a huge head & I fit comfy with a head full of 2 inch rollers with room to spare. I was dry in 40 minutes!



Im so jelly! once i reach my next length goal i plan on getting a salon dryer. Eta: i saw the later posts! 

My current dryer gets me dry in and hour so to not have to wait as long would be great for me since i set 2x a week.

My ulitmate goal would to set my hair in 20-30 minutes and dry under and hour bi weekly.hopefully i can do this in 2010!


----------



## lovely_locks (Jan 5, 2012)

2010......? :-!

Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 5, 2012)

Napp you will definitely benefit from a salon dryer. Can't wait til you get one in 2012!  LOL!  Girl don't take us back but I knew what you meant lady.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 5, 2012)

it still takes me 45mins to roll my hair.  has anyone gotten faster?  i would love to be able to do it in 20-30mins, but i think fear of snagging my hair makes me slow down.


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm going to time myself next time I do a rollerset.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

shortdub78, I only pony set. I'm totally over trying traditional sets. My hair comes out just as nice with the cheat method so the way I figure, why torture myself with doing the mohawk method.


----------



## candy626 (Jan 5, 2012)

Napp said:


> Im so jelly! once i reach my next length goal i plan on getting a salon dryer. Eta: i saw the later posts!
> 
> My current dryer gets me dry in and hour so to not have to wait as long would be great for me since i set 2x a week.
> 
> My ulitmate goal would to set my hair in 20-30 minutes and dry under and hour bi weekly.hopefully i can do this in 2010!


 
Definitely upgrade to a salon style rollabout dryer. I don't have a Pibbs but use a Belson Gold N' Hot Dryer that I got from Sally's around $100. This definitely drys me much faster then my tabletop dryer. I am dry in under an hour. I also have room for gigantic 2.5 inch rollers.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone know what make the Pibbs so good? 

For example: I have a Sally's Ion table top dryer that's 1875 wattage. It takes my hair upwards of 2 hours to dry with 2" rollers.

The Pibbs is said to be 1100 wattage (less wattage than my table top) but ppl have said their hair dries within 1 hour or less. Is it that the Pibbs' air flow is different, thereby causing it to be a better dryer?

I was in Sally's yesterday trying to better understand dryer wattage, etc? The Sally's lady claimed the "wattage" is only the strength of the air flow but "heat wattage" is the actual heat output of the air flow. Basically she said, you want to look for a dryer based off of "heat wattage" rather than "wattage" as "heat wattage" is what dries the hair quickest. I'm so confused. Some one please help.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 5, 2012)

I think I may be purchasing the Salon R Us dryer very soon.  Gonna try a jumbo flexi rod set today.  If it turns out good I will post pics.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 5, 2012)

Niknak20 said:


> Kind of disappointed on how my hair came out. I DC'd all day and then roller set it. That came out good. But the Saran wrap sucked all the moisture out of my hair. I'm blow drying and flat ironing tomorrow morning for work. I'll def try roller setting again because I liked how it looked but *I'm leaving the Saran wrapping alone*.



Yes!  The Saran Wrap technique NEVER worked for me either.  I would end up sweating and that made my roots even curlier.  Now I just flat iron roots or the entire length.  Then I wrap, pincurl or bun w/Goody Spin pins.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

Found this article written by Sista Slick on Pibbs but it still doesn't answer my question on why it's so much better than other dryers, nonetheless, it gives a good write-up.
http://voices.yahoo.com/product-review-pibbs-514-kwik-dri-hair-dryer-2098316.html

Sunshine_One - I saran wrap and sit under the dryer with low heat. Hight heat makes me sweat. Low heat seems to work out nicely.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 5, 2012)

divachyk

Thanks for that tip.  I may try it again with low heat. Hopefully I will have better results.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 5, 2012)

I purchased some wire mesh rollers today.  I got two different brands: Diane (the larger rollers) and Annie (the slightly smaller rollers).

The Diane ones are probably really old based on how dusty the packs are.  The mesh covers the roller much better than the Annie ones.

Can't wait to try them out.  Of course I forgot pins but I'm going to try them with duck bill clips first.

There are pics in my Fotki but I'm going to try to link them to this post later.

ETA:  I'm not sure if anyone can see these pics.  I have problems whenever I try to post pics.







http://public.fotki.com/Naeemah/wire-mesh-rollers/diane-wire-mesh.html






http://public.fotki.com/Naeemah/wire-mesh-rollers/annie-wire-mesh-rollers.html#media


----------



## Napp (Jan 5, 2012)

lovely_locks said:


> 2010......? :-!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M580 using SPH-M580





bebezazueta said:


> Napp you will definitely benefit from a salon dryer. Can't wait til you get one in 2012!  LOL!  Girl don't take us back but I knew what you meant lady.



it was late when i posted LOL

my last set actually took me longer than an hour to dry but then again i used small rollers.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 5, 2012)

I really wanna rollerset but I'm always too busy or too tired. Someone kick my *** into action please!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

I never do mid-week sets but tonight is a test run for weeks to come. I don't have to work tomorrow so if this is a disaster, it's no biggie. I'm starting by dry DCing for 1 hour (30 mins as I eat dinner and 30 mins under my steamer). I'll rinse and pony set hair. I'll post my views on this approach when I'm done.


----------



## 1stladyv (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm currently in another 6 month rollersetting challenge, but I am also interested in joining this one. I'm looking for as much support and tips as I can get. I am also relaxed and color-treated and I normally wear air dry styles.  
*I am currently between SL and APL
*I am a returning newbie to rollersetting. I rollerset my hair pre-hhj about 2004-2006, but my sets were all ways puffy and I'd end up flat ironing
* As for products I have Motions styling foam, FX Silk Drops, evco, etc. I don't know what combo I'll use yet. I haven't rollerset in so long. Do I need to use a setting lotion?
*My goals are length retention (FULL BSL)  and maintaining healthy relaxed and color-treated hair while still achieving straight styling
*At this point I can only commit to rollersetting 2-3x a month as I prefer textured air dry styles. Eventually I want to increase to rollersetting as my primary setting. However 2-3x a month may be perfect for me.
TopNotch2010- how do you achieve the straight look on top and the curly look in the bottom half of your head? How long do your curls last if you wrap or do you use a bonnet? Do you have a YouTube channel? I am just so inspired by your, its like I want to see more and more pics.
Sent from HTC EVO


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 6, 2012)

Anybody rollersetting and bunning as a regular routine?


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 7, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> Anybody rollersetting and bunning as a regular routine?



Bunning yes... Rollersetting... Eventually...


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2012)

@bebezazueta - do the diane plastic mesh and the french mesh dry your hair in the same amount of time? 

Where did you buy your french mesh? 

What about the french mesh do you like better than plastic mesh? I know we've chatted about this before don't recall your views. 

For those that missed her post in a rollers thread showing hair set with diane plastic mesh and french mesh, check it out.....


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 8, 2012)

divachyk hey!

The Diane plastic mesh (1.5 in) & blue French mesh (2 in) both dry at the same rate!  Truth be told I prefer the Diane plastic mesh because I get a tighter curl that lasts for days & I am not required to use end papers with them. I have to use end papers with the French ones. 

Now when I want straight or wavy hair I use the French mesh. I ordered the French mesh off that website with a friend. When I reach WL & beyond the French mesh may be my top roller of choice. You never know. But right now I'm really happy with the Diane plastic mesh!  I love them! They are cheap, easily available, sturdy, just wish they came in bigger sizes. 

HOPE THIS HELPS!  Im on my phone so if I missed a ? Let me know.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2012)

bebezazueta, you answered my ?'s. Thank you. My BSS doesn't sell the plastic mesh so I will have to order them online. I found a random BSS in Miami that sells them for $2.50 per pack and shipping isn't too bad. Roughly $7. In total for 3 packs of 8 rollers + shipping, I'll pay less than $20. I typically use a 1 3/4" roller so I'll have to adjust to the 1 1/2" roller size.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Hello all! Monday and Wednesday evenings are my rollerset days. Here are some pics..... (indention, no flat iron, 5 weeks post)


What did you secure your rollers with topnotch1010. I didn't see any metal clips or plastic picks.


----------



## questionable (Jan 8, 2012)

Are any of you ladies spraying a heat protector on your rollerset?
TIA.


----------



## TheNDofUO (Jan 8, 2012)

questionable said:


> Are any of you ladies spraying a heat protector on your rollerset?
> TIA.



Due to the thickness of my hair I use IC Fantasia Heat Protectant Serum but it does come in a spray


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> Anybody rollersetting and bunning as a regular routine?



i roller set, but i don't bun.   but i do put my hair up in the back with a hair stick thingy(i don't know what it's called, but the stick goes through this thing that has a hole on each side).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2012)

questionable said:


> Are any of you ladies spraying a heat protector on your rollerset?
> TIA.



i use a heat serum before i apply my setting lotion.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 8, 2012)

My roller set from last weekend.  My roots are puffy.  I need a better dryer.  After an 1 1/4 hrs. under the dryer, I ended up going to bed with the magnetic rollers still in.  I wear wigs in the winter so right now I am rollersetting just for practice and to stretch my hair before I flat twist it.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using DROID2 GLOBAL


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> What did you secure your rollers with topnotch1010. I didn't see any metal clips or plastic picks.



divachyk I secure them with the metal roller clips. 

Your hair is getting soooo long!!!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 8, 2012)

questionable said:


> Are any of you ladies spraying a heat protector on your rollerset?
> TIA.




Just like some of the other ladies, I too use serum before setting lotion.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @bebezazueta - do the diane plastic mesh and the french mesh dry your hair in the same amount of time?
> 
> Where did you buy your french mesh?
> 
> ...




Thank you for this post divachyk! 

bebezazueta your rollerset looks awesome!! Do you find that the mesh rollers dry faster than magnetic and give you a sleeker tighter set?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 8, 2012)

1stladyv said:


> I'm currently in another 6 month rollersetting challenge, but I am also interested in joining this one. I'm looking for as much support and tips as I can get. I am also relaxed and color-treated and I normally wear air dry styles.
> *I am currently between SL and APL
> *I am a returning newbie to rollersetting. I rollerset my hair pre-hhj about 2004-2006, but my sets were all ways puffy and I'd end up flat ironing
> * As for products I have Motions styling foam, FX Silk Drops, evco, etc. I don't know what combo I'll use yet. I haven't rollerset in so long. Do I need to use a setting lotion?
> ...




Awww thank you 1stladyv!! To get straighter hair on top, use bigger rollers on top then smaller ones on bottom. My curls look like that because my hair is REEAAALLLY layered through the crown. It's shorter than the hair at my nape so it gives that effect. My curls last about 4 days but I usually shampoo and reset around the 3rd day and I wrap nightly with a little evco.

Unfortunately, I do not have a YT channel as of yet. I am in beauty school and I graduate next month so I hope to show my skills on the web after I finish.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Found this article written by Sista Slick on Pibbs but it still doesn't answer my question on why it's so much better than other dryers, nonetheless, it gives a good write-up.
> http://voices.yahoo.com/product-review-pibbs-514-kwik-dri-hair-dryer-2098316.html
> 
> Sunshine_One - I saran wrap and sit under the dryer with low heat. Hight heat makes me sweat. Low heat seems to work out nicely.




divachyk The Pibbs has a better airflow than most table top dryers. The airflow is so strong that you must use a hair net while using the dryer, otherwise your hair will get sucked up by the fan. It also allows you to adjust to the exact temp that is comfortable to you. Not like hi, med, low, but adding or taking away the heat slowly. I LOVE IT!!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 8, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Thank you for this post divachyk!
> 
> bebezazueta your rollerset looks awesome!! Do you find that the mesh rollers dry faster than magnetic and give you a sleeker tighter set?



Hey topnotch1010 yes they definitely dry way faster than magnetics & I can get the same sleek tight set as magnetics.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 8, 2012)

thinking of ditching my foam wrap for softer sets. then maybe bunning for most of the week??
i'm trying to find a really consistent low maintenance, easy way to stretch my hair for bunning/cornrows for underneath my wig. oh, and low heat.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2012)

topnotch1010, thank you lady! I ordered the Pibbs and I ordered some plastic mesh rollers. I'll post an update with a review of the rollers and dryer when I try them out.

naturalagain2, I protective style non-stop so yes, I roller set but bun throughout the. My hair seems to experience less breakage when roller setting than when air drying. I don't roller set for the curl factor.


----------



## lawyer2be371 (Jan 9, 2012)

Im in Im rollersetting cant afford my braids right now. Recovering from dye damage so cant wear my hair straight looks weird....I normally flat my iron my hair with heat protectant and then roller set then roller set again maybe once a week or twice. I dont like the back of my hair hanging so I think this week I will rollerset and end pushing the back up...my back is my weak spot and dont like it rubbing against my coat clothes etc...I use the flexirods love them might be done with hard rollers, even though I have a slew of them...


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> naturalagain2, I protective style non-stop so yes, I roller set but bun throughout the. My hair seems to experience less breakage when roller setting than when air drying. I don't roller set for the curl factor.



divachyk Thanks! :scratchch This is the route I'm going to take. I can't wet or damp bun (too many of those darn ssk) so rollersetting and bunning will work for me. I plan to do this all of 2012 and see how much I can retain...


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 9, 2012)

I lurk in this thread for all you ladies' awesome info!!! I did a curlformers set last  night... it's a little "Shirley Temple" right now but I'm hoping that the curls will drop a bit...


Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 11, 2012)

I roller set last night using the turquoise magnetic rollers all over.  I added FPS to my regimen.  It made a huge difference in my results.  Curls are soft and bouncy.  It was also easy to detangle my hair after I rinsed my conditioner and added my leave-ins. 

I'm still a newbie and working on taking better pics.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 11, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> divachyk Thanks! :scratchch This is the route I'm going to take. I can't wet or damp bun (too many of those darn ssk) so rollersetting and bunning will work for me. I plan to do this all of 2012 and see how much I can retain...


I will likely be doing this as well.
It's much easier to manipulate my hair after it's been set into cute buns and updos.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 11, 2012)

has anyone tried jumbo flexi-rods? flexi rods are easier for me to work with, but I don't always wanna put all those teeny ones in my hair. i'm lazy. 
i've seen it done on prettydimples youtube, which was cute, but I'm looking for a sleeker look than she got.
like the look of magnetics without magnetics. is this possible or am i reaching?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 11, 2012)

i'll be setting my hair this weekend. i am going to use the orange and green magnetic rollers.  i got burned from the clips last time from the dryer getting too hot.  i really need a new dryer.  i may buy i few more packs of the snap on green ones, so i don't have to worry about clips until i can get a new dryer.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> has anyone tried jumbo flexi-rods? flexi rods are easier for me to work with, but I don't always wanna put all those teeny ones in my hair. i'm lazy.
> i've seen it done on prettydimples youtube, which was cute, but I'm looking for a sleeker look than she got.
> like the look of magnetics without magnetics. is this possible or am i reaching?



I haven't tried jumbo flexi-rods but I don't see it being a problem to use. But I don't think they would be super sleek like magnetics. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 14, 2012)

just finished a flexirod set of all different sizes.
it came out nice.
I'm so sold on Lottabody!! It's fantastic, i've got shine, and soft hold-but i'm still able to brush through. it's great stuff. i used a 1 part lottabody to 4 parts water mix, aussie moist as a leave-in, and shine serum to seal/shine.
i promise i will post pics soon as i upload them...


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 14, 2012)

klsjackson beautiful set lady!  You did an excellent job!

Waiting on Rocky91 pics!  I suck at flexi rod sets. I need you to school me on that one. cause I know it's gonna be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 15, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> klsjackson beautiful set lady!  You did an excellent job!
> 
> Waiting on Rocky91 pics!  I suck at flexi rod sets. I need you to school me on that one. cause I know it's gonna be BEAUTIFUL!


WARNING: PIC HEAVY POST. lol.
aww thank you! your sets are always lovely.
hmm, let me see. idk it's so strange that you find flexi-rods hard. well, i find magnetics difficult, and flexirods easier!
i guess my #1 tip would be to secure, twist in the opposite direction. otherwise you won't enough tension at the root.

pics:
4a/b natural wet hair. just wanted to show my texture, cause many ppl think that only naturals with silkier textures can achieve smooth sets. not so. my hair is kinky, type 4. it's all in technique.









i did larger ones at the front. i plan to get more purple and gray, and a do a set with just those.
dry:




roots. 




now while i think the length of natural hair can get quite smooth and silky, the roots are another story. perhaps i need more practice, but i'm willing to bet they will probably never get relaxer smooth. so i just grab my flatiron and hit it with low heat, aobut 300 F. i prefer the look of the smoother roots..












that's all for now. sorry for the loooong post. 
i will probably snap a few more when i fluff it out and separate the curls.
ETA: one more pic that i think is purty.


----------



## Napp (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> has anyone tried jumbo flexi-rods? flexi rods are easier for me to work with, but I don't always wanna put all those teeny ones in my hair. i'm lazy.
> i've seen it done on prettydimples youtube, which was cute, but I'm looking for a sleeker look than she got.
> like the look of magnetics without magnetics. is this possible or am i reaching?


 they never dried for meit wasnt worth the hassle. have you tried mesh rollers?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 15, 2012)

Napp said:


> they never dried for meit wasnt worth the hassle. have you tried mesh rollers?



oh brother. guess i'll pass on those. i'm already quite impatient as it is.
i haven't tried mesh yet. I think that will be my next thing to invest in. i could really use a faster drying time, forreal. did you get yours at the BSS or someplace online.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocky91 Excellent hair! You (as well as others) are making me want to roller-set. I've discovered that twisting/braiding on the regular is not for me and I like wearing my hair out. I'll be watching from the sidelines and I think I'll start roller-setting my hair soon.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 15, 2012)

Rocky91 THANKS! Your flexi rod set is gorgeous!  I love the roots before you flat iron. To me it gives volume. Now do you pin curl to preserve your curl?

Oh and thanks for the pics & tutorial. I may just try again cause my curls last so long with them. But yes securing them was my problem!  I'll keep your tips in mind.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 15, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Rocky91 Excellent hair! You (as well as others) are making me want to roller-set. I've discovered that twisting/braiding on the regular is not for me and I like wearing my hair out. I'll be watching from the sidelines and I think I'll start roller-setting my hair soon.


thank you!
yes, definitely give it a try! it isn't too hard once you get the hang of it.



bebezazueta said:


> Rocky91 THANKS! Your flexi rod set is gorgeous!  I love the roots before you flat iron. To me it gives volume. Now do you pin curl to preserve your curl?
> 
> Oh and thanks for the pics & tutorial. I may just try again cause my curls last so long with them. But yes securing them was my problem!  I'll keep your tips in mind.


yea i def agree on the volume. it just all depends on what I'm going for. the smoother roots helps me bun later on in the week.

to maintain, i'm very very lazy.  i just pile it all on top of my head and cover it with a bonnet, or nothing at all if i'm trying to be cute lol.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2012)

Gorgeous pics ladies!


----------



## Napp (Jan 16, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> oh brother. guess i'll pass on those. i'm already quite impatient as it is.
> i haven't tried mesh yet. I think that will be my next thing to invest in. i could really use a faster drying time, forreal. did you get yours at the BSS or someplace online.



i can only see jumbo rods good if i wanted to put some loose curls in a weave/wig or something. they have just been sitting there collecting dust. my plastic mesh rollers are getting all the play right now LOL i got them at a BSS


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Rocky91 said:
			
		

> now while i think the length of natural hair can get quite smooth and silky, *the roots are another story*. perhaps i need more practice, *but i'm willing to bet they will probably never get relaxer smooth*. so i just grab my flatiron and hit it with low heat, aobut 300 F. i prefer the look of the smoother roots..
> 
> Rocky91 _Gorgeous set!!! That's the thing with me. The roots. I guess with I won't be able to get them any straighter than what I've already have unless i flat iron the roots._


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 16, 2012)

Rocky91 that flexi set is gorgeous!!

I'm probably going to be doing another mesh rollerset on Wednesday (my last wash day before relaxer day!)


Sent from my iPhone (a.k.a. my third hand!)


----------



## Tee (Jan 16, 2012)

I would love to do this but i haven't figured out this rollersetting magic yet.  When I tried it, my roots were super puffy and I had BIG hair.  I hate big hair.  I have the pibbs dryer, rollers  somewhere put away, and all the products I would need.  I guess I just need the gusto to give it another try.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Jan 17, 2012)

@Rocky91

I went out and purchased a collection of Jumbo flexies after a post about them is last year's rollersetting thread. I like them. I have done one set with them to date. I was a little rushed so NO pics.  I like how they stretched my hair and how the curls were very smooth & sleek. I only hit my roots lightly with the flat iron. When I use them again I will take pics.

ETA: My set dried in lil over an hour. I was light with my leave-in's. I used: It's a 10 Miracle, Only n Only Argan oil, small bit of CON Argan oil wrap foam on the ends before rolling. I think that made a big difference in my drying time. HTH


----------



## sydwrites (Jan 17, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> has anyone tried jumbo flexi-rods? flexi rods are easier for me to work with, but I don't always wanna put all those teeny ones in my hair. i'm lazy.
> i've seen it done on prettydimples youtube, which was cute, but I'm looking for a sleeker look than she got.
> like the look of magnetics without magnetics. is this possible or am i reaching?


I tried them and they were hard to work with for my hair length so I think ill wait till my hair is a little longer. The end curl was really nice, but I couldnt get my roots taught, although im not a pro at all so im sure it can be done by others fairly well. I ended up making a pretty updo hiding the roots and letting the beautiful curls show.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Rocky91
> 
> I went out and purchased a collection of Jumbo flexies after a post about them is last year's rollersetting thread. I like them. I have done one set with them to date. I was a little rushed so NO pics.  I like how they stretched my hair and how the curls were very smooth & sleek. I only hit my roots lightly with the flat iron. When I use them again I will take pics.
> 
> ETA: My set dried in lil over an hour. I was light with my leave-in's. I used: It's a 10 Miracle, Only n Only Argan oil, small bit of CON Argan oil wrap foam on the ends before rolling. I think that made a big difference in my drying time. HTH


thank you for the input! 
Hmm....I think that's something I really need to work on. I am often a bit heavy handed with my leave-ins.


sydwrites said:


> I tried them and they were hard to work with for my hair length so I think ill wait till my hair is a little longer. The end curl was really nice, but I couldnt get my roots taught, although im not a pro at all so im sure it can be done by others fairly well. I ended up making a pretty updo hiding the roots and letting the beautiful curls show.


ahhhh, that might be it. I may have to wait until my hair is a little longer as well. thanks for the input!


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 17, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @klsjackson beautiful set lady!  You did an excellent job!
> 
> Waiting on @Rocky91 pics!  I suck at flexi rod sets. I need you to school me on that one. cause I know it's gonna be BEAUTIFUL!





bebezazueta:     Thanks!!


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 18, 2012)

Ladies I don't want to slide the metal clips in and out of my new growth when rollersetting any more. I'm afraid this could cause breakage and/or weakin the hair strand. How can you rollerset without doing that? I think that when I go to the salon my stylist clips the roller in the front as close  to the root as possible when rolling down. I think I may try this next.. How are u guys avoiding sliding the clips in and out of your hair? or are you not avoiding it at all?


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 19, 2012)

Any ideas?


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 19, 2012)

blackberry815 I responded to your thread. Look there my 2 cents
Doll


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 19, 2012)

blackberry815 - I let my rollers connect using the metal clips so they won't touch my hair.


----------



## ecornett (Jan 19, 2012)

Rocky91 said:


> WARNING: PIC HEAVY POST. lol.
> aww thank you! your sets are always lovely.
> hmm, let me see. idk it's so strange that you find flexi-rods hard. well, i find magnetics difficult, and flexirods easier!
> i guess my #1 tip would be to secure, twist in the opposite direction. otherwise you won't enough tension at the root.
> ...






ur hair looks amazing, i want to get into rollersetting, idk my hair type but i am 1 year into a transition, could u give me some tips on how u get ur set so smooth as a natural?


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 19, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Ladies I don't want to slide the metal clips in and out of my new growth when rollersetting any more. I'm afraid this could cause breakage and/or weakin the hair strand. How can you rollerset without doing that? I think that when I go to the salon my stylist clips the roller in the front as close to the root as possible when rolling down. I think I may try this next.. How are u guys avoiding sliding the clips in and out of your hair? or are you not avoiding it at all?


 
I use hair roller pins.  I have always used them and never have a problem.  It takes some getting used to if you have always used clips.  However, they are very secure and they don't bother me when I sleep.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 19, 2012)

Dominga11 said:


> I use hair roller pins. I have always used them and never have a problem. It takes some getting used to if you have always used clips. However, they are very secure and they don't bother me when I sleep.


 

thanks ladies, Dominga11 do you use the pins with regular magnetic rollers? or do you use mesh rollers?


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 19, 2012)

ecornett said:


> ur hair looks amazing, i want to get into rollersetting, idk my hair type but i am 1 year into a transition, could u give me some tips on how u get ur set so smooth as a natural?



thank you! ecornett.
I think what's key is:
-product, for this set i used diluted lottabody. i also recommend elasta qp or keracare foam wrap. you need smoothing products for natural hair
-detangle well with a fine-tooth comb. with the right products (i like cone-filled leave-ins, i use Aussie moist condish), it should be really easy to glide through your hair.
-keep the hair soaking wet
-make sure it dries properly! so important. and a little drop of serum after the set dries makes it really shiny.
-practice. no way around it. my sets were  when i first started, lol.

Hope this helps! Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## MACGlossChick (Jan 19, 2012)

Napp - I think I remember you posting in another thread about needing/wanting longer magnetic rollers. I was looking through an older Juicy magazine and saw an advertisement for http://www.strawllers.com. They look like 2 or 3 magnetic rollers put together end to end. HTH!


----------



## Napp (Jan 19, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Ladies I don't want to slide the metal clips in and out of my new growth when rollersetting any more. I'm afraid this could cause breakage and/or weakin the hair strand. How can you rollerset without doing that? I think that when I go to the salon my stylist clips the roller in the front as close  to the root as possible when rolling down. I think I may try this next.. How are u guys avoiding sliding the clips in and out of your hair? or are you not avoiding it at all?



i feel like the regular double prong clips break my hair and my hair always seems to catch on. i also felt that the pins were breaking my hair when i was pushing them in no matter how taut or loose i was holding my hair. i would always hear my hairs snapping when i pushed them in unless i did it really really slow so i ditched them. 

now i use long single prong duck bill clips which give me a very taut hold and dont catch my hair. i do the mohawk by clipping the rollers together with the slide in pins and doing the sides with the long duckbill clips so everything can fit.



MACGlossChick said:


> Napp - I think I remember you posting in another thread about needing/wanting longer magnetic rollers. I was looking through an older Juicy magazine and saw an advertisement for http://www.strawllers.com. They look like 2 or 3 magnetic rollers put together end to end. HTH!



i actually saw this when i went to rickys! they are so long and too small!(id rather use flexi rods)

i dont think i want longer rollers now actually. i prefer the grip,faster drying time and the slight texture that mesh rollers provide. plus i finally got the mohawk pattern down.


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 19, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> thanks ladies, @Dominga11 do you use the pins with regular magnetic rollers? or do you use mesh rollers?


 
I use mesh rollers.


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 19, 2012)

Napp I started a thread 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15091631

regarding stretching with rollersets, and I'm copying and pasting what I typed there:

* I thought about clipping the rollers together too and I sometimes do but I remember an article written by macherieamour about how clipping rollers together will cause breakage. She emphasised it in CAPS, here's the article.. 

http://www.bvhairtalk.com/2008/01/22/like-the-dominicans-roller-setting-tutorial/*

Also, I too have expressed concern over the pins breaking hairs as they get pushed through the mesh rollers!!!!... I don't know how much breakage this causes, it may be minimal but every strand counts. I think it especially breaks hairs when you're using end papers because you have to use a certain amount of force to break through the paper... I don't know


----------



## Napp (Jan 19, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Napp I started a thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=15091631
> 
> ...



i read that article too and i was really worried about doing it but i have so much less hair breakage this way so far. i just make sure my rollers are as close as possible and do not roll as tautly as i do the sides. i keep getting breakage in the center of my head where my mohawk is and i was wondering if the pins were part of the problem. unless i pushed them in very very slowly and turned and twisted them as i put them in i would always feel hairs breaking.


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 20, 2012)

Napp said:


> i read that article too and i was really worried about doing it but i have so much less hair breakage this way so far. i just make sure my rollers are as close as possible and do not roll as tautly as i do the sides. i keep getting breakage in the center of my head where my mohawk is and i was wondering if the pins were part of the problem. unless i pushed them in very very slowly and turned and twisted them as i put them in i would always feel hairs breaking.



I never push the pins through the paper, the pressure alone would break my hair. I insert them on an angle through the mesh itself.  I'm a newbie and never measured my breakage, but shedding is more of an issue for me than anything else.  Are your moisture/protein levels in balance?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dominga11 said:


> I never push the pins through the paper, the pressure alone would break my hair. I insert them on an angle through the mesh itself.  I'm a newbie and never measured my breakage, but shedding is more of an issue for me than anything else.  Are your moisture/protein levels in balance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Dominga11 Can u describe what u mean by inserting them on an angle? Also are u using the french mesg rollers?


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 20, 2012)

DC overnight using Kenra MC, rinsed and added leave-ins : Infusium original formula (brown label), Agadir Argan oil and Nairobi Foam wrap, then did a ponytail rollerset.


----------



## Napp (Jan 20, 2012)

Dominga11 said:


> I never push the pins through the paper, the pressure alone would break my hair. I insert them on an angle through the mesh itself.  I'm a newbie and never measured my breakage, but shedding is more of an issue for me than anything else.  Are your moisture/protein levels in balance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF




whether i use end papers or not i still break hair pushin in the pins. I angle them opposite to the way i rolled. Idk if that makes a difference.

Idk about moisture/protien levels honestly but when i set my hair like i desribed earlier i dont hear hair snapping and there is barley any hair in the sink.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2012)

blackberry815, I use metal clips without much issue to speak of. I'm just super careful how I insert them as I ponytail roller set.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 21, 2012)

Napp said:


> @candy626 i cant see the rollers
> 
> 
> Also I think i have found the best setting lotion ever. i have never seen my set come out so shiny. after i relaxed my usual razac leave in+ EQP foam+ kera pro serum just didnt cut it any more. i kept having floppy limp sets. i did a set the other day with some ultrasheen super setting lotion and the curls came out AWESOME and it was beautiful. but then i got caught in the rain today and my hair exploded.
> ...


Napp I found the setting lotion and used it for my rod set tonight.  I will be sure to post the results in the morning.
It's really soft and creamy.....I liked the way it went on, no stickiness or stiffness......Thanks for the recomendation!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 21, 2012)

TeeSGee I would love to see your results. Your ponytail set looks so nice & neat!


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 21, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @TeeSGee I would love to see your results. Your ponytail set looks so nice & neat!


 
bebezazueta .. Thank u. u are my inspiration for doing rollersets wkly.. I airdried overnight cuz i didn't wanna sit under the dryer, so i just finished straightening my roots and pin-curling for work in the morn. I'll post pics tomorrow. I'll make sure to take pics when i take it down in the morn


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 22, 2012)

TeeSGee  you are so sweet. Thanks!  I'll be waiting


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 22, 2012)

Napp I see you have the yellow plastic mesh rollers. I have those too!  Love love your curls. You are getting very skilled lady


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2012)

@Tee and @topnotch1010, what temp on your Pibbs do you use for roller setting?


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 22, 2012)

bebezazueta  you're very welcome. This is the results from my rollerset after taking it down and the pin curl as well. i didn't take pics of the style cuz it was in a simple bun for work.











I'll take better pics next time..


----------



## divachyk (Jan 22, 2012)

Used my Pibbs for the 1st time. Tried my best to hang in there at 70 degrees but it simply got too hot. I was able to withstand it for 30 mins and then I decreased the temp to 60 degrees and then eventually to 50 degrees. I stayed under for 1 hour and ran to the bathroom to check my set. 

I always start checking the rollers in the back because 's they take the longest to dry. The rollers were completely dry! I was like yay for that! What I failed to remember is the Pibbs is an upward air flow dryer unlike my previous downward air flow dryer. The crown area was slightly damp. Ugh! It was too late to redeem because the other rollers were already down. I'll get it right next time around. My set will still look okay but will be a bit puffy since I didn't let them curls dry completely.


----------



## winona (Jan 22, 2012)

divachyk

  You didn't ask me but I usually dry at 45 with my sets and it takes me about 45min-1hr.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I am not a rollersetter but I will be watching you ladies from the sidelines. I only have about 4 inches of hair on my head and won't be rollersetting maybe until I my hair is around 12 inches or longer. 

In the mean time, I could learn a lot from your methods and products in this challenge. For example, I knew nothing about mesh rollers until I started lurking in here.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you winona! I'll take input from anyone. I didn't know you had a Pibbs. My bad for overlooking you girly.


----------



## Tee (Jan 23, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thank you @winona! I'll take input from anyone. I didn't know you had a Pibbs. My bad for overlooking you girly.


Sorry I am just seeing this.  I use 50 on the Pibbs.  That bad boy doesnt play!!  **Love your bun.**  divachyk


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 23, 2012)

TeeSGee wow!  And you airdried? It looks so smooth, shiny & soft!  Also I see no dents from the ponytails. I'm indeed impressed. Your set came out lovely.


----------



## TeeSGee (Jan 23, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @TeeSGee wow! And you airdried? It looks so smooth, shiny & soft! Also I see no dents from the ponytails. I'm indeed impressed. Your set came out lovely.


 
 Thank u.. means a lot coming from u bebezazueta


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 23, 2012)

I ladies, you all have lovely hair. I have been following this thread and i finally did a rollerset but it was on flatironed hair and i reroll every night w/flexi rods after applying my moisturizer...i love it which is a first for me lol..next time i will try it on wet hair.

I would love to post pics but i don't know how to post pics from my phone..does anyone know how? TIA


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 23, 2012)

Napp said:


> whether i use end papers or not i still break hair pushin in the pins. I angle them opposite to the way i rolled. Idk if that makes a difference.
> 
> Idk about moisture/protien levels honestly but when i set my hair like i desribed earlier i dont hear hair snapping and there is barley any hair in the sink.



Thanks for the pics.  I am going to give your method a try.  I like how you pinned your roller set!  I've rolled my hair the same way forever, so I am excited to test this out.


----------



## Dominga11 (Jan 23, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Dominga11 Can u describe what u mean by inserting them on an angle? Also are u using the french mesg rollers?


Some people try to stick pins straight in and then drag the pins up through the hair.  I insert the pin inside one end of the roller, angle the roller toward the contour of my head and the push through on the other side.  I never use a mirror and I am getting so inspired by the awesome pics here.  I'm so happy I joined.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 23, 2012)

Deleted post..


----------



## blackberry815 (Jan 23, 2012)

Dominga11 said:


> Some people try to stick pins straight in and then drag the pins up through the hair.  I insert the pin inside one end of the roller, angle the roller toward the contour of my head and the push through on the other side.  I never use a mirror and I am getting so inspired by the awesome pics here.  I'm so happy I joined.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 23, 2012)

LOVING my rod set with the africa's best.  I thought it was a bit firm at first, but it rained here and the curls loosened a bit without being frizzy or poufy, and now it's perfect (well it was, except I had to stand outside in the rain to get a hotshot after my battery died....)  
here are pics of it yesterday.  I re-rolled tonight....


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2012)

Tee, thank you.


----------



## Napp (Jan 23, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Napp I see you have the yellow plastic mesh rollers. I have those too!  Love love your curls. You are getting very skilled lady



thanks

crlsweetie912 lookin good!

 i really like the silky set. latley ive been mixing it with my vitale thickening lotion and i get a perfect set every timeill post pics when i can


----------



## questionable (Jan 23, 2012)

Love the curls crlsweetie912...very nice.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the compliments......I have GOT to get a new dryer......I'm can't pick one.  UGH!  I really want the one from salons r us, but I can't afford it right now...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2012)

i need a new dryer as well, so i am just going to stick to airdrying, unless i am in a hurry.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2012)

i wanna try a flexi rod set.  i have done them on myself before, but i wanna use bigger rods (the grey ones) and i don't want to do a million sections.  it is better to part the hair in sections, so it will be easier to grab and roll? i wonder will it be a waste for me to do a flexi set, since i will just put my hair up in the back anyway?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 24, 2012)

^^^The last flexi rod set I did I parted my hair in 4 sections and it was so much faster than my usual way. Matter of fact, I started doing it with all kinds of rollers and sectioning in 4 has help me speed up the rolling process.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 24, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @Tee and @topnotch1010, what temp on your Pibbs do you use for roller setting?



Heeeey ladies! Its been a little busy around here so I haven't been on the board for a few days. 

divachyk I dry at around 45-50 deg. That thing gets soooo hot!  I can't take it any higher than that. You're going to really enjoy it, I promise!


Sent from Topnotch1010's Samsung Galaxy Tablet using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 24, 2012)

@crlsweetie912 - Your hair is pretty! When you re-rolled your hair did you use anymore products?


S/N -I'm under the dryer now. I hate when I start late to roller set. I may have to sleep in these tonight.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 25, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> @crlsweetie912 - Your hair is pretty! When you re-rolled your hair did you use anymore products?
> 
> 
> S/N -I'm under the dryer now. I hate when I start late to roller set. I may have to sleep in these tonight.


 naturalagain2
I did use the  Africa's best again.....I would not do it that way anymore, it was dull and less bouncy......I think I would just use a little water to re-wet it.....


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 25, 2012)

^^Thanks! I will try a little water later this week before I re-roll so my hair will be fresh for the weekend.
Here's my roller set for today....

I flat iron the roots this morning


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2012)

i haven't done the flexi rods.  i will roll my hair tonight with the red and purple so i can just bun it for the next couple of days.

edit.  i ran out to get some more bigger rollers and they were the wrong size.  Annie magnetic rollers are different from Diane.  my purple rollers are the size of Diane's red rollers.  i went to get more purple(that size) and they didn't have them anymore.  they changed the color to orange, but my eyes thought they were bigger than the purple.  i could just go back up there, but i don't feel like dragging Frick and ***** out with me again.

sorry about my rant.

how do you ladies store your rollers?  i have mine in a huge bag, no type of order.  i thought about getting storage containers for each color or size, but that would require using up more space.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 25, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i haven't done the flexi rods.  i will roll my hair tonight with the red and purple so i can just bun it for the next couple of days.
> 
> edit.  i ran out to get some more bigger rollers and they were the wrong size.  Annie magnetic rollers are different from Diane.  my purple rollers are the size of Diane's red rollers.  i went to get more purple(that size) and they didn't have them anymore.  they changed the color to orange, but my eyes thought they were bigger than the purple.  i could just go back up there, but i don't feel like dragging Frick and ***** out with me again.
> 
> ...


Don't laugh...
But I have probably more rollers than a salon.....I have one of the big plastic bags that you get when you buy a comforter set, and I have all of my rollers in that organized by size/color/type.  I used the gallon ziploc bags from the dollar store......I love it....I just toss it in the top of the closet.
and I have one bag with my clips/pins/and end papers.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 25, 2012)

My curls got me "weave" checked today!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Don't laugh...
> But I have probably more rollers than a salon.....I have one of the big plastic bags that you get when you buy a comforter set, and I have all of my rollers in that organized by size/color/type.  I used the gallon ziploc bags from the dollar store......I love it....I just toss it in the top of the closet.
> and I have one bag with my clips/pins/and end papers.



my bag is that size!    i got another bag with perm rods and another bag with flexi rods.  i used to try to keep all of my clips together, but i just toss them in the bag when i take the rollers out.  i just bought some more clips today!


----------



## sajjy (Jan 25, 2012)

i have to discontinue this challenge. roller setting has caused me to have major breakage... it maybe too much manipulation for my thin fine hair :/ but i'll check in every now to cheer you ladies on, happy healthy growing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 25, 2012)

sajjy

oh i am sorry to hear that! was it the combing or the tension from the rollers causing breakage?  what method were you using?  were you using a setting lotion?  sometimes, they can cause dryness.  i don't use it unless i want the curls to have hold without combing them out.  i usually roll with a leave-in and serum.  i use water if my hair starts to dry during the setting process.



sajjy said:


> i have to discontinue this challenge. roller setting has caused me to have major breakage... it maybe too much manipulation for my thin fine hair :/ but i'll check in every now to cheer you ladies on, happy healthy growing!


----------



## sajjy (Jan 25, 2012)

I was using JC wrap & roll with snap on magnetic rollers. I never could get my roots like i wanted so I began adopted bad habits like brushing my hair while wet to smoothen over the rollers and rolling my hair too tight to create tension at the roots. If all this failed I would windup flat ironing anyways... frustrating, long, tiresome hair process that in the end caused major manipulation/breakage IMO. On the other hand I've purchased all these different rollers so I'll probably revisit the roller set world, who knows. Maybe when I have more patience and a better technique I'll give it another shot.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 26, 2012)

@sajjy 
I had the same problem until one of our LHCF's told me to add a leave-in conditioner to my setting lotion. The leave-in conditioner give your hair lots of slip so you can wrap your hair around the roller so the hair will be smooth. WITHOUT IT MY HAIR WILL NOT BE SMOOTH! I also add Chi Silk Fusion to the mix as well (or you can add any oil you like). Making that section of your hair your about to roll soaking wet will help make it easy to roll/smooth the hair. Hopefully it will help you. I have very fine hair as well that coils up quick & tight. These techniques along with lots of practice help me to get better and I'm still learning/trying different things.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 26, 2012)

naturalagain2 said:


> @sajjy
> I had the same problem until one of our LHCF's told me to add a leave-in conditioner to my setting lotion. The leave-in conditioner give your hair lots of slip so you can wrap your hair around the roller so the hair will be smooth. WITHOUT IT MY HAIR WILL NOT BE SMOOTH! I also add Chi Silk Fusion to the mix as well (or you can add any oil you like). Making that section of your hair your about to roll soaking wet will help make it easy to roll/smooth the hair. Hopefully it will help you. I have very fine hair as well that coils up quick & tight. These techniques along with lots of practice help me to get better and I'm still learning/trying different things.


 
EXCELLENT points!  My spray bottle mix contains
Lacio Lacio
Lottabody (diluted)
water
And a splash or two of oil...
Has been a MIRACLE worker for my rollersets!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 26, 2012)

sajjy



sajjy said:


> I was using JC wrap & roll with snap on magnetic rollers. I never could get my roots like i wanted so I began adopted bad habits like brushing my hair while wet to smoothen over the rollers and rolling my hair too tight to create tension at the roots. If all this failed I would windup flat ironing anyways... frustrating, long, tiresome hair process that in the end caused major manipulation/breakage IMO. On the other hand I've purchased all these different rollers so I'll probably revisit the roller set world, who knows. Maybe when I have more patience and a better technique I'll give it another shot.



those snap on clips can be the devil if you are not careful and rolling forward instead of backwards gets the roots pretty straight.  whenever you decide to come back, just keep the hair smooth and soaking wet with a water or a watery mix.  i only apply setting lotion one time.  i don't keep spraying it on to dampen my hair, just water.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2012)

crlsweetie912 - what your diluting ratio of your lottabody?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jan 26, 2012)

divachyk said:


> @crlsweetie912 - what your diluting ratio of your lottabody?


Probably like 3 to one....I don't make a lot because it lasts forever....and probably one part of the lacio, and just a squirt or two of the oil...


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 27, 2012)

topnotch1010 - Have you tried the Topstyler yet?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:


> topnotch1010 - Have you tried the Topstyler yet?




Yes and I love it! The curls don't hold as long as they advertise, but I like it because it gives me a different curl than caruso rollers. The next time I use them, I'll post pics and tag you.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 27, 2012)

Ladies - there are nights when I don't feel like roller setting or air drying but want the sleek look of heat styled hair. Is there a possible way to place product in my hair (i.e. diluted setting lotion) and sit under the dryer with my hanging straight down? I'm not interested in using the flat iron once dry. I simply want straight hair without the hassle of putting the hair on rollers. Is this just wishful thinking?

ETA: topnotch1010 since I know you're in cosmo school.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 28, 2012)

divachyk What about wrapping your hair then sitting under the dryer? Honestly, that's the only thing I can think of. And with the Pibbs you have to use a hairnet so you can't let it just hang. It will get sucked up into the fan.....


Oh yeah, I got my polish!! Love it!!!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 28, 2012)

@topnotch1010, yeah that's right about the Pibbs with the airflow. I've never been great at wet wrapping so I'll just keep with roller setting. ETA:  glad you like your polish!


----------



## classoohfive (Jan 28, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Ladies - there are nights when I don't feel like roller setting or air drying but want the sleek look of heat styled hair. Is there a possible way to place product in my hair (i.e. diluted setting lotion) and sit under the dryer with my hanging straight down? I'm not interested in using the flat iron once dry. I simply want straight hair without the hassle of putting the hair on rollers. Is this just wishful thinking?
> 
> ETA: topnotch1010 since I know you're in cosmo school.




What about with saran wrap? People can get results that look freshly flat ironed. Most of the people I see start off with a roller set first, but there are a few people that have pulled it off just by wrapping, adding the saran wrap, and then sitting under the dryer. I think that would depend on the state of your hair, I tried it before without rollersetting and had issues getting my new growth (~4 months post) to get smooth enough but I think I need to try different products. Try YouTube.


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Jan 28, 2012)

Still good with roller setting do it twice a week sun and wed can't wait for my har to get longer so I can find different rollers to wear


----------



## divachyk (Jan 29, 2012)

classoohfive - I saran wrap when roller setting. Might consider wet wrapping with saran to see how that works. Thx.


----------



## OhTall1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Checking in.  I'm rotating between roller sets, flexi sets and braidouts.  Halfway through my dry time for today's roller set, my Gold n Hot bonnet dryer died, so I hard to air dry for the rest of the time, which I hate.  Now I need to get a replacement dryer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 29, 2012)

since i haven't been using setting lotion lately, my sets don't last at all.  maybe two days at the most.  i might try wet wrapping when my hair gets longer.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone using hairsense bone combs for detangling and roller setting? If so, which ones are you using?

I have the rake #222 and love it. I'm looking to expand my collection but I'm most interested in combs that will work for deep detangling/smoothing the hairs for roller setting.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 30, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Yes and I love it! The curls don't hold as long as they advertise, but I like it because it gives me a different curl than caruso rollers. The next time I use them, I'll post pics and tag you.


 
Thanks for the review.  I look forward to seeing the pics!



divachyk said:


> Ladies - there are nights when I don't feel like roller setting or air drying but want the sleek look of heat styled hair. Is there a possible way to place product in my hair (i.e. diluted setting lotion) and sit under the dryer with my hanging straight down? I'm not interested in using the flat iron once dry. I simply want straight hair without the hassle of putting the hair on rollers. Is this just wishful thinking?
> 
> ETA: @topnotch1010 since I know you're in cosmo school.


 
divachyk - I have that same problem.  Next time I'm going to try cross wrapping and see what results I get.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 30, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:
			
		

> divachyk - I have that same problem.  Next time I'm going to try cross wrapping and see what results I get.



Nyssa28 - let me know how it goes. I will attempt a wet wrap later this week if time permits. I will update you on my efforts.


----------



## msharvey82 (Feb 2, 2012)

Im in!!  Hopefully I can get the hang of rollersetting.  I've never done it before but love how it looks on everyone.  I'll most likely try next week, fingers crossed.

Ok so, I attempted for the first time today.  I'm not very happy with the results so I'm going to try again in a few days.


----------



## miss stress (Feb 4, 2012)

ok I have a few rollersetting pics for yall though I dont contribute much to this thread I do consiser myself a sideline contestant.

the one with the blue sweater I did with flexirods on airdried flat ironed hair

the ones in the greay sports bra was traditional with magnetic rollers under my dryer for an hr and a half

Im gonna try to keep rollersetting once maybe twice a nomth


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 4, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Don't laugh...
> But I have probably more rollers than a salon.....*I have one of the big plastic bags that you get when you buy a comforter set*, and I have all of my rollers in that organized by size/color/type.  I used the gallon ziploc bags from the dollar store......I love it....I just toss it in the top of the closet.
> and I have one bag with my clips/pins/and end papers.


That's what I use too lol.  I love it because it's clear and I can get which rollers I need easily.

I'd like to join you roller setters.  I'll be roller setting until it warms up and starts to get humid....unless I get bored with it.  You never know with me.

I do ponytail sets and silk wraps.  I don't use a lot of rollers because the ones I use are giant and they won't fit under my Pibbs if I use too many.  I'm not sure what size they are but they are black.  I do 10 ponytails with one roller per pony and my bangs I just roll regular.  I use a slippery leave-in (Kinky Curly Knot Today or Darcy's Botanicals leave-in) and diluted Lottabody.  My hair is usually dry in a little over an hour and then I silk wrap for 15-20 minutes.  I have to remember to apply a light moisturizer before I silk wrap because I always forget to do that and it really helped silken my hair out even more.  

One thing though about when I silk wrap is that the part of my hair that's wrapped closest to my scalp doesn't get as straight as the outside part I guess because my hair is so long and it's the furthest away from the heat.  If I have the patience I will re-wrap the other way and go back under....but I'm pretty much pooped at this point.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 4, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Ladies - there are nights when I don't feel like roller setting or air drying but want the sleek look of heat styled hair. Is there a possible way to place product in my hair (i.e. diluted setting lotion) and sit under the dryer with my hanging straight down? I'm not interested in using the flat iron once dry. I simply want straight hair without the hassle of putting the hair on rollers. Is this just wishful thinking?
> 
> ETA: @topnotch1010 since I know you're in cosmo school.


I had contemplated wet wrapping until dry then re-wrapping and going back under the dryer for a silk wrap to further silken it out.  I don't know if you're relaxed or natural but I don't think I would get very silky results from it since I'm natural but I think relaxed hair would.


----------



## msharvey82 (Feb 4, 2012)

My first roller set.  I'm not exited about it.  Maybe it'll come out better next time.  Gonna change the rollers and hopefully that'll help.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Feb 4, 2012)

I used orange flexi rods on flat ironed hair..next time i will try a rollerset on freshly DC'd hair.


----------



## lushlady (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll be rollersetting early today.  I don't want anything to get in the way of my football watching-not even my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Pokahontas, I'm relaxed.

Nyssa28 shortdub78
Either of you wet wrapped yet? I haven't. Simply haven't had time.



Pokahontas said:


> I had contemplated wet wrapping until dry then re-wrapping and going back under the dryer for a silk wrap to further silken it out.  I don't know if you're relaxed or natural but I don't think I would get very silky results from it since I'm natural but I think relaxed hair would.





Nyssa28 said:


> Thanks for the review.  I look forward to seeing the pics!
> 
> @divachyk - I have that same problem.  Next time I'm going to try cross wrapping and see what results I get.





shortdub78 said:


> since i haven't been using setting lotion lately, my sets don't last at all.  maybe two days at the most.  i might try wet wrapping when my hair gets longer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 5, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Thanks Pokahontas, I'm relaxed.
> 
> Nyssa28 shortdub78
> Either of you wet wrapped yet? I haven't. Simply haven't had time.




no i haven't tried it yet.  after that protein overload, i was too scared to do anything to my hair, besides air dry and bun.  i will try it soon


----------



## Nyssa28 (Feb 6, 2012)

@msharvey82 - It looks pretty to me. 



divachyk said:


> Thanks @Pokahontas, I'm relaxed.
> 
> @Nyssa28 @shortdub78
> Either of you wet wrapped yet? I haven't. Simply haven't had time.


 
@divachyk - I haven't had time yet either. My plan was to do it Saturday, but I got sidetracked. This week I go to get my relaxer, so hopefully next week I'll have the chance to do it.


----------



## msharvey82 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ok tried again used curlformers and ORS smooth N hold pudding this time.  I like it.


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 7, 2012)

msharvey82 said:
			
		

> Ok tried again used curlformers and ORS smooth N hold pudding this time.  I like it.



Cute!! Keep us posted in how they hold up, I have been trying to figure ways to keep my CF sets for more than 1-2 days....


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 7, 2012)

I started a thread earlier, but decided to move my pics here. I am officially joining this challenge today. I am THE WORST when it comes to rollersetting, so I decided to give the ponytail rollerset a try today. I have no patience when it comes to doing my hair, so this method cuts my time in half. I used 4 ponytail holders and 16 rollers. I only need 1 clip for each, instead of the 2 I usually have to use doing it the traditional way. I pre-poo'd last night, shampooed with Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo, and DC'd overnight with Queen Helene Super Cholesterol mixed with Coconut Oil. I rollerset with Salerm 21 and sat under the dryer for over an hour. I like how it came out, sans the crinkle the ponytail holders leave. I just flat iron those out. I am trying to limit my direct heat, so I only flat ironed the front and top. If your rollersetting skills are not up to par like mine, you should give this way a try HHG


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 - very pretty.

Nyree and ladies, so is Salerm21 the business for rollersetting? Where do you purchase this product? I haven't seen it on my BSS shelves.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 7, 2012)

So first off, congrats on being the Feature of the Month.....Salerm 21 is a Dominican product. You can get it at the Dominican Salons or order online. I used to get mine from roundbrushhair.com but now I have found the 34.5 oz. tub on amazon.com. I love this stuff. It's perfect for a lot of different hair types. I use it as a leave-in and for rollersets. 





It's usually around $10 for the 6.9 oz. but a little goes a long way




They have the 34.5 oz tub for $35 on Amazon which is a great deal. This will last me a long time. My Dominican salon mixes it with water in a spray bottle.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG THIS THREAD EXCITES ME lol

Ladies please help a lil ole girl like me!!! 

I plan to rollerset all through this year. Rollerset, then silk wrap. I'm trying to stay away from my flat iron as MUCH as possible (I own an $80 Solia flat iron that I got for free in a contest so I used it cuz I was just happy lol).

Can anyone direct me to a good thread or video of some sort on the best way to rollerset SHORT hair and then silk wrap? My hair is around neck length (in the front it's ear length but I like bangs). My goal this year is SL by december and I joined the challenge. I really want the best method possible to be able to get my roots as straight as they can get without the flat iron. I wear clip in extensions to help me have just full hair in general (and they are WONDERFUL for beautiful looking buns and ponytails), so I really need that hair non frizzy on top so it will kinda blend well. I really really want to do this so I can DC every week, I just need a bit of a kick in the right direction (and probably a kamehameha <--- trying to see if there are any fellow nerds to understand that one lol)

EDIT: i also need advice for products to use as far as setting is concerned! All i put on my hair currently after a wash is my CoN leave in and CHI silk infusion (but I blowdry- which I'm trying to stop)


----------



## msharvey82 (Feb 9, 2012)

4evershika said:
			
		

> Cute!! Keep us posted in how they hold up, I have been trying to figure ways to keep my CF sets for more than 1-2 days....



Hey 4evershika,  unfortunately my hair only lasted two days....by the end of the 2nd day I was looking like a crazy person.  I will try again.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 9, 2012)

msharvey82 said:


> Hey 4evershika,  unfortunately my hair only lasted two days....by the end of the 2nd day I was looking like a crazy person.  I will try again.



Pincurling and flexirods are the 2 ways I get my rollersets to last for the week. Flexirods are great, and easy to sleep in because they are soft and you don't have to use that many.


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 9, 2012)

msharvey82 said:
			
		

> Hey 4evershika,  unfortunately my hair only lasted two days....by the end of the 2nd day I was looking like a crazy person.  I will try again.



aww man! That's the same thing that always happens to me with CFs


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 9, 2012)

ponytail rollerset and airdry overnight yesterday; this challenge is helping my hair to thrive.


----------



## sydwrites (Feb 9, 2012)

Did another curlformer set this week, might be the best one yet.  The curls even fell some which is new lol.  I used giovanni leave-in, lotta body, and some sabino - all before putting in the curlformers. It rained this week and everything and im all good. I picked them out with some wonder 8 oil and little more sabino.


----------



## cutiepiesensei (Feb 9, 2012)

I posted this once before but I'll repost:

How do you ladies get your roots straight? I'm trying to avoid direct heat and am currently 10 weeks post so my new growth is definitely out and about. I really wanna try this


----------



## Dominga11 (Feb 10, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> I started a thread earlier, but decided to move my pics here. I am officially joining this challenge today. I am THE WORST when it comes to rollersetting, so I decided to give the ponytail rollerset a try today. I have no patience when it comes to doing my hair, so this method cuts my time in half. I used 4 ponytail holders and 16 rollers. I only need 1 clip for each, instead of the 2 I usually have to use doing it the traditional way. I pre-poo'd last night, shampooed with Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo, and DC'd overnight with Queen Helene Super Cholesterol mixed with Coconut Oil. I rollerset with Salerm 21 and sat under the dryer for over an hour. I like how it came out, sans the crinkle the ponytail holders leave. I just flat iron those out. I am trying to limit my direct heat, so I only flat ironed the front and top. If your rollersetting skills are not up to par like mine, you should give this way a try HHG


 
Great job!  Your sections look great, be patient and your skills will get better.


----------



## Dominga11 (Feb 10, 2012)

msharvey82 said:


> My first roller set. I'm not exited about it. Maybe it'll come out better next time. Gonna change the rollers and hopefully that'll help.
> 
> View attachment 136437 View attachment 136439View attachment 136441View attachment 136443


 
Try combing the section through in the opposite direction of the roll.  It makes a big difference!  Also, make sure that you are using a consitent amount of setting lotion throughout your head.  That takes practice, but once you get those two things down you'll get more consistent sets and then you can start experimenting with what is in your spray bottle.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 10, 2012)

cutiepiesensei said:
			
		

> I posted this once before but I'll repost:
> 
> How do you ladies get your roots straight? I'm trying to avoid direct heat and am currently 10 weeks post so my new growth is definitely out and about. I really wanna try this



Ponytail sets get my roots straight and a silk wrap after straightens them more. With those two things I only have to lightly flat iron my edges just because I like laid down edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## msharvey82 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dominga11 said:
			
		

> Try combing the section through in the opposite direction of the roll.  It makes a big difference!  Also, make sure that you are using a consitent amount of setting lotion throughout your head.  That takes practice, but once you get those two things down you'll get more consistent sets and then you can start experimenting with what is in your spray bottle.



Thank to so much for the tips..will definitely use them...The spray bottle has the Elasta QP setting lotion with  olive oil, coconut oil and avocado oil.


----------



## candy626 (Feb 11, 2012)

I wish I could ponytail set. My hair is too curly for that. I need to have my roots pulled taut.


----------



## sharifeh (Feb 12, 2012)

i just roller set with nexxus headdress. Seems to have come out well. I usually sleep with my rollers. I try to roller set every other wash because I actually lose a lot of hair during the process of roller setting.


----------



## niqu92 (Feb 12, 2012)

nyreeroberts1 said:


> I started a thread earlier, but decided to move my pics here. I am officially joining this challenge today. I am THE WORST when it comes to rollersetting, so I decided to give the ponytail rollerset a try today. I have no patience when it comes to doing my hair, so this method cuts my time in half. I used 4 ponytail holders and 16 rollers. I only need 1 clip for each, instead of the 2 I usually have to use doing it the traditional way. I pre-poo'd last night, shampooed with Creme of Nature Detangling Shampoo, and DC'd overnight with Queen Helene Super Cholesterol mixed with Coconut Oil. I rollerset with Salerm 21 and sat under the dryer for over an hour. I like how it came out, sans the crinkle the ponytail holders leave. I just flat iron those out. I am trying to limit my direct heat, so I only flat ironed the front and top. If your rollersetting skills are not up to par like mine, you should give this way a try HHG



OMG this is sooo pretty!!!!

im not part of this challenge but ive been lurking in this thread lol i had a huge setback so i cut my hair from mbl to  2inches above bsl 1month ago. i decided to keep my regimen plain and simple and just wash,DC,&rollerset my hair once a week at the salon.rollersetting has been working so well that im already about to pass bsl, ive been getting so much retention its ridiculous and my hair has ultimately stopped breaking 
i suck at rollersetting which is why i get it done at the salon but this weekend i think im going to try this method so i dont have to constantly depend on the salon for rollersets


----------



## SuchaLady (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like I'll be joining this challenge. I'm cutting my hair this Friday and I want maximum retention. The weave thing ain't working for me right now.  I'll be doing roller wraps and perm rods.


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 12, 2012)

I roller set yesterday. It was the 2nd time since my haircut. It's a little harder to roller set on hair that's different lengths. I was looking for some tips for roller setting short hair and came across the website above. It's not about short hair, but it how to rollerset. I'm not sure if it's been posted before, but I found it helpful. The video is at the very bottom of the page. 

http://www.black-women-beauty-central.com/how-to-roller-set-hair.html


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 13, 2012)

candy626 said:
			
		

> I wish I could ponytail set. My hair is too curly for that. I need to have my roots pulled taut.



candy626 My hair is very curly too (3c/b). You can't make little mini ponytails in your hair while it's wet? The ponytails do pull the roots very taut. I'm confused on what you mean. I've seen natural 4a/b's do ponytails sets too.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TeeSGee (Feb 14, 2012)

pre-poo with grapeseed oil, shampoo with elasta qp poo, DC with ORS Replenishing Paks, added leave-ins and did a ponytail rollerset. I air dried overnight and put hair up in a messy bun for work.


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Feb 15, 2012)

TeeSGee said:


> pre-poo with grapeseed oil, shampoo with elasta qp poo, DC with ORS Replenishing Paks, added leave-ins and did a ponytail rollerset. I air dried overnight and put hair up in a messy bun for work.



I bought some grapeseed oil recently because I read that it could be used as a heat protectant but never thought to use it as a pre-poo. How do you like it?

Also, I've gotten pretty good at rollersetting (30 minutes setting, 45 drying), but everytime someone mentions doing a ponytail rollerset I intend to try it but I'm not sure what I'd do afterwards. How do you ladies typically wear your ponytail sets? Saran wrapped straight? Or straight roots and curly ends? Or something else?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 15, 2012)

^^^I've worn them mostly curly. I flat iron the part where the ponytail holder was and leave the rest curly.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Feb. 15th.....checking in.....I broke down and flat ironed my roots only Still working on roller setting with straight roots I put purple flexirods in @ night to get the curls.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 17, 2012)

Did my relaxer yesterday, a week early.  I rollerset with wire mesh rollers and went to sleep.  Hopefully it comes out perfect.  I bought these really long clips called control clips to keep the rollers in because I couldn't find pins that were long enough.  I need a hair net too.


----------



## Jas123 (Feb 17, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Don't laugh...
> But I have probably more rollers than a salon.....I have one of the big plastic bags that you get when you buy a comforter set, and I have all of my rollers in that organized by size/color/type.  I used the gallon ziploc bags from the dollar store......I love it....I just toss it in the top of the closet.
> and I have one bag with my clips/pins/and end papers.





Pokahontas said:


> That's what I use too lol.  I love it because it's clear and I can get which rollers I need easily.



that's what i use too, great minds think alike... and i keep my pins & clips in a container with a top and throw that in there along with my spray bottle, end papers, hair net, scarf and free stand mirror...

i think i will be joining this challenge come may 1, 2012...


----------



## divachyk (Feb 21, 2012)

I did a wet wrap last night (Mon night). I wasn't pleased with the amount of manipulation and the hairs lost but I like the overall feel/look.

I had a hard time getting my hair to mold into a wrap so I parted my hair down the center, made two ponytails and roller set those two ponies. About 30 mins into drying, I took down the ponies. My ends were pretty much dry but my roots were not. At this point, I was able to wrap my hair and finished the rest of my drying in a wrap. I have no curl definition because I abandon the pony set mid way through but that's okay.

After drying, I spot checked the hairs and mostly were sheds but I did have some breakage. I almost always have some breakage when roller setting. I've yet to determine if wet wrapping caused more/less breakage.




*also posted this in the relaxed thread*


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 21, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I did a wet wrap last night (Mon night). I wasn't pleased with the amount of manipulation and the hairs lost but I like the overall feel/look.
> 
> I had a hard time getting my hair to mold into a wrap so I parted my hair down the center, made two ponytails and roller set those two ponies. About 30 mins into drying, I took down the ponies. My ends were pretty much dry but my roots were not. At this point, I was able to wrap my hair and finished the rest of my drying in a wrap. I have no curl definition because I abandon the pony set mid way through but that's okay.
> 
> ...



Pretty results! I will be wet wrapping soon. I've been putting it off forever. I used to do it often but I've never gotten around to trying it with a silk wrap. I'm curious of the results. My wet wraps are very poofy but super stretched. It does take tons of manipulation which I don't like.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Feb 21, 2012)

Had some extra time yesterday and decided to finally try a ponytail rollerset. I poo'd, dc'd (Aphogee 2 minute + ORS pak) and set with my usual leave-ins (The Conditioner + NTM + a couple of drops of Lottabotty). I made 7 ponytails with 2 rollers each. After an hour, my roots were still damp, so I had to blowfry & iron out the crinkles. The set came out fine. Lots of moisture & body. But I think using direct heat, even on just the new growth, defeats the purpose so I don't think ponytail rollersetting is for me. 

No worries though. Nothing wrong with a little experimentation to finally satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 22, 2012)

Pokahontas, how do you go about wet wrapping? Do you actually comb your hair in the wrapped position.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 22, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Pokahontas, how do you go about wet wrapping? Do you actually comb your hair in the wrapped position.



Yes, I wrap it the same way I would a dry wrap.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RossBoss (Feb 22, 2012)

I had a very successful rollerset yesterday. I mixed an egg with some Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioner and olive oil. I kept it on my head for about 2 hours with a shower cap. Then I set using Nairobi setting lotion and some of the Chi Silk Infusion that someone gave me. My set came out nice, firm and bouncy. I attribute the success of the set to the egg protein and the Nairobi, it's a great setting lotion and worth every penny, plus it's a Black company to boot!


----------



## 4evershika (Feb 22, 2012)

Did a roller wrap on monday; so glad I can get such sleek, pretty results with NO HEAT!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## classoohfive (Feb 23, 2012)

Just co-washed and put some flexi rods in. I should have done a refresher by looking at some YouTube videos since it's been a while, but I'm just doing this to dry not for the curls (going to wrap later). Maybe next time.


----------



## la mosca (Feb 23, 2012)

RossBoss said:


> I had a very successful rollerset yesterday. I mixed an egg with some Queen Helene Cholesterol conditioner and olive oil. I kept it on my head for about 2 hours with a shower cap. Then I set using Nairobi setting lotion and some of the Chi Silk Infusion that someone gave me. My set came out nice, firm and bouncy. I attribute the success of the set to the egg protein and the Nairobi, it's a great setting lotion and worth every penny, plus it's a Black company to boot!



I looove Nairobi.  I use their Humecta-Sil conditioner, Normalizing Shampoo, and Comfort Zone Scalp Protector.  I need to try their setting lotion.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just stopping through to say hello to all of my rollersetters! There are some BEAUTIFUL pics in this thread! I'll try to post some pics of my set today. 

Keep up the good work ladies 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RossBoss (Feb 23, 2012)

la mosca said:


> I looove Nairobi.  I use their Humecta-Sil conditioner, Normalizing Shampoo, and Comfort Zone Scalp Protector.  I need to try their setting lotion.



I checked out their site when I first discovered them and noticed that they have a complete line of hair care. I intentionally try to keep my hair needs very basic, so I just stick to the setting lotion.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 23, 2012)

i will try to set my hair tonight or tomorrow.  i got a lot of homework and studying to do as well as training class tonight.  i am going to try out my products i got from Shescentit.  i got the TAHITIAN VANILLA & COCONUT (LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER), the Marshmallow cream and the exotic herbal pomade.

i will use the leave-in after i dc and roll set.  i don't think i will use my wrap lotion or any products with cones in them.  my hair is dry and needs as much moisture and possible.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm so in. I need support . I just tried a ponytail rollerset and I literally cried. I'm so sick of my hair. I washed it earlier and tried to wear it curly but it looked awful and this is after months of being good, rollersetting. It's so dry no matter what I do and my scalp has been bugging me lately, I have sebum buildup that is so hard to wash off. My hair still hates almost all products and the heat damage does not seem much better even though I've reduced direct heat on the length for months. 
I swear I just want to shave my head and be done with it.
Instead I'll just keep rollersetting till it doesn't take me an hour just to put the rollers in  and maybe I'll learn to get the roots straight one day. I don't want to give up on my hair. It's gotten really long and is considerably healthier than before but still taunts the he!! out of me.


----------



## nyreeroberts1 (Feb 24, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I'm so in. I need support . I just tried a ponytail rollerset and I literally cried. I'm so sick of my hair. I washed it earlier and tried to wear it curly but it looked awful and this is after months of being good, rollersetting. It's so dry no matter what I do and my scalp has been bugging me lately, I have sebum buildup that is so hard to wash off. My hair still hates almost all products and the heat damage does not seem much better even though I've reduced direct heat on the length for months.
> I swear I just want to shave my head and be done with it.
> Instead I'll just keep rollersetting till it doesn't take me an hour just to put the rollers in  and maybe I'll learn to get the roots straight one day. I don't want to give up on my hair. It's gotten really long and is considerably healthier than before but still taunts the he!! out of me.


I feel you girl! My roots NEVER get straight from rollersetting and it takes forever to put the rollers in I think I am just going to ponytail rollerset and flat iron my roots only. This will save time and its less damage to the ends off my hair. The traditional set hasn't worked out for me thus far. Hang in there!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 24, 2012)

i set my hair early this morning, so it is still damp.  i am thinking about doing a silk wrap, or i might just let the curls do their thing.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 24, 2012)

I finally bought a hair net a couple of days ago.  It's a big giant triangle and  I'm going to look like a 1950s housewife with it on, but at least my rollers will stay in.  I'm going to attempt another rollerset today.

ETA: It should not take over an hour to roll my hair.  I'm doing something wrong and need to go watch some YouTube videos....


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 24, 2012)

^^ Keep at it. I've been setting for several months now and it still takes me a good hour just to put the darn rollers in lol. I HATE that aspect of it but I can't beat the bounciness that it gives as opposed to flat ironing stick straight, I hate that look on me.
I'm going to study some vids later though, I want to perfect it. It's a labor of love.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 24, 2012)

I only use water spray when I'm setting. I use a small amount of serum all over my hair beforehand. Do you think a bit of setting lotion would help my roots out or is that unnecessary? The length of my hair is smooth and nice but the roots are frizzzzzzy lol. Of course I still suck at rolling so I don't think my tension is good enough anyway.
Anyone else plain water?


----------



## Sugar (Feb 24, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^ Keep at it. I've been setting for several months now and it still takes me a good hour just to put the darn rollers in lol. I HATE that aspect of it but I can't beat the bounciness that it gives as opposed to flat ironing stick straight, I hate that look on me.
> I'm going to study some vids later though, I want to perfect it. It's a labor of love.



You're right...I'm going to keep trying.  I'm not used to these mesh rollers yet.  But my hair dried pretty quickly...3hrs.  I need to practice making smaller sections, using enough tension to get my roots straight, and placement of the rollers.  I got the mohawk right, the sides went to hell in a hand basket.

BUT even though my roots aren't straight my hair is bouncy and it feels soft.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 24, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I only use water spray when I'm setting. I use a small amount of serum all over my hair beforehand. Do you think a bit of setting lotion would help my roots out or is that unnecessary? The length of my hair is smooth and nice but the roots are frizzzzzzy lol. Of course I still suck at rolling so I don't think my tension is good enough anyway.
> Anyone else plain water?



I used setting lotion and my roots are still poofy and frizzy.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar said:


> You're right...I'm going to keep trying.  I'm not used to these mesh rollers yet.  But my hair dried pretty quickly...3hrs.  I need to practice making smaller sections, using enough tension to get my roots straight, and placement of the rollers.  I got the mohawk right, the sides went to hell in a hand basket.
> 
> BUT even though my roots aren't straight my hair is bouncy and it feels soft.




Three hours????
I need to stop comlaining. My hair takes about 1 hour or under to dry but my dryer sucks at drying the back. I think it's partly because my hair is soooo porous and also because I don't use setting lotion.

 Yes me too!!!! The mohawk is like the easy part but the sides and back, do not even get me started LOL, why is it so hard but when I watch ladies on YT it's so easy??? What's going wrong???


----------



## Sugar (Feb 25, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Three hours????
> I need to stop comlaining. My hair takes about 1 hour or under to dry but my dryer sucks at drying the back. I think it's partly because my hair is soooo porous and also because I don't use setting lotion.
> 
> Yes me too!!!! The mohawk is like the easy part but the sides and back, do not even get me started LOL, why is it so hard but when I watch ladies on YT it's so easy??? What's going wrong???



Oh wait I meant 3hrs air drying. I used some Argan oil treatment and setting lotion...well its more like mousse.  I have a hooded dryer, but it broke and I never got it fixed or replaced.  That is next on my list of hair purchases.

Somehow I seem to have forgotten how to roll the sides with the rollers standing up vertically...if that makes sense.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is my latest silk wrap. Its a week old lol. I only set every 2 weeks. The process is so long and draining but so worth it! 

I'm gonna time myself next time I roll but dont feel bad guys, I've been roller setting many years and it probably takes me 45 to an hour. And I don't use that many rollers either! I'm very meticulous about how it's rolled though because the smoother you roll it the silkier the silk wrap comes out.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lurkee (Feb 25, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> Here is my latest silk wrap. Its a week old lol. I only set every 2 weeks. The process is so long and draining but so worth it!
> 
> I'm gonna time myself next time I roll but dont feel bad guys, I've been roller setting many years and it probably takes me 45 to an hour. And I don't use that many rollers either! I'm very meticulous about how it's rolled though because the smoother you roll it the silkier the silk wrap comes out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Your results are so pretty. How did you manage to keep your curls after wrapping. I have gotten OK at rollersetting but I suck at styling afterwards. If I finger-comb, I end up with big hair. If I wrap, I end up with poofy straight hair. Please help me find a happy medium.


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 25, 2012)

Lurkee said:
			
		

> Your results are so pretty. How did you manage to keep your curls after wrapping. I have gotten OK at rollersetting but I suck at styling afterwards. If I finger-comb, I end up with big hair. If I wrap, I end up with poofy straight hair. Please help me find a happy medium.



My hair never gets fully straight with the silk wrap but when I want more curls I put my hair in one high loose Bantu knot on top of my head. The curls are so pretty when you take it down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I only use water spray when I'm setting. I use a small amount of serum all over my hair beforehand. Do you think a bit of setting lotion would help my roots out or is that unnecessary? The length of my hair is smooth and nice but the roots are frizzzzzzy lol. Of course I still suck at rolling so I don't think my tension is good enough anyway.
> Anyone else plain water?



i use water to set as well, but i apply my leave-ins first.  it is your tension that is giving your trouble.  do you roll going forward or backwards?  i roll forward in the front and on the sides i roll going towards the crown if that makes sense.  this way, the roller sits on the roots causing them to flaten and i have less volume.  if you roll going backwards, your roots will be poofy and you get a lot more volume.  you can always flat iron the roots on a low setting as well.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 25, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i use water to set as well, but i apply my leave-ins first.  it is your tension that is giving your trouble.  do you roll going forward or backwards?  i roll forward in the front and on the sides i roll going towards the crown if that makes sense.  this way, the roller sits on the roots causing them to flaten and i have less volume.  if you roll going backwards, your roots will be poofy and you get a lot more volume.  you can always flat iron the roots on a low setting as well.



*smacks self on forehead*

I read about that! I meant to try it. I think I did once and liked the results but forgot to do it the next time.

1000 thanks to you : )


----------



## divachyk (Feb 25, 2012)

I take about an hr to pony set. I go slow to avoid breakage. My hair dries in less than hr with my Pibbs!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 26, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i use water to set as well, but i apply my leave-ins first.  it is your tension that is giving your trouble.  do you roll going forward or backwards?  i roll forward in the front and on the sides i roll going towards the crown if that makes sense.  this way, the roller sits on the roots causing them to flaten and i have less volume.  if you roll going backwards, your roots will be poofy and you get a lot more volume.  you can always flat iron the roots on a low setting as well.




I started rolling the mohawk forward because I could not seem to properly secure it  with the clips without snagging little hairs from behind the roller when I rolled backward, go figure lol. The sides idk what I do, I honestly do not even know. The sides are VERY troublesome for me.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 26, 2012)

I just ordered myself a mannequin head on ebay, they have many for under $30 and even under $20, clamp included.  I want to learn to rollerset better and I can't really experiment like crazy on my head because I don't want to damage my hair. I also want to learn to french braid and even corn row. I don't want to do so much manipulation to my own head but I can learn my techniques with the mannequin like clip placement with the rollers that I still haven't mastered...
I think I'm going to enjoy her. My husband is going to be looking at me like I'm nuts lol.


----------



## candy626 (Feb 26, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> @candy626 My hair is very curly too (3c/b). You can't make little mini ponytails in your hair while it's wet? The ponytails do pull the roots very taut. I'm confused on what you mean. I've seen natural 4a/b's do ponytails sets too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I guess when I tried it, I took sections that were too large to make ponytails with, and the part undneath the ponytail was just super curly and crinkly. I guess maybe if I made smaller ponytails it would have worked better. Idk, I've gotten so used to just doing it the regular way.

Your sets seem to come out really nice and shiny tho


----------



## Sugar (Feb 26, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I just ordered myself a mannequin head on ebay, they have many for under $30 and even under $20, clamp included.  I want to learn to rollerset better and I can't really experiment like crazy on my head because I don't want to damage my hair. I also want to learn to french braid and even corn row. I don't want to do so much manipulation to my own head but I can learn my techniques with the mannequin like clip placement with the rollers that I still haven't mastered...
> I think I'm going to enjoy her. My husband is going to be looking at me like I'm nuts lol.



That is such a good idea...I might have to copy it...lol


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone do their sets w/out the mohawk? Like this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toofcdOcoA8&feature=related

I tried this when I was first learning to set and it was an utter disaster. I just a few minutes ago tried again with a few rollers on dry straightened hair and it seems tremendously easier! I'm more experienced with clip placement etc now so this may well work. Tomorrow night I'm trying this and I'll report back. This seems to make the sides SO much easier than mohawking it which usually is a disaster on the sides and back. I naturally have a center part too.


----------



## Sugar (Feb 27, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> i use water to set as well, but i apply my leave-ins first.  it is your tension that is giving your trouble.  do you roll going forward or backwards?  i roll forward in the front and on the sides i roll going towards the crown if that makes sense.  this way, the roller sits on the roots causing them to flaten and i have less volume.  if you roll going backwards, your roots will be poofy and you get a lot more volume.  you can always flat iron the roots on a low setting as well.



I tried rolling forward and I got my rollersetting down to an hour and 15 minutes!  I broke a nail in the process but I shaved off 20+ minutes....Yaaay!


----------



## blackberry815 (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.sallybeauty.com/roller-pins/MTAGRP3,default,pd.html

does anyone use these type of roller pins with magnetic rollers? they are like large bobby pins but they are made for rollers. I'm curious to know how these compare with the metal slide in clips... anyone?


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 28, 2012)

i'm doing a tight set today.  i started on my hair and had to stop to get the kiddies situated.  i have the sides to finish.  i used very small rollers.  i want this set to last until Saturday.  i am going to wear a headband when the front starts to look crazy.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2012)

I ponytail set on Sunday. It turned out so-so. I ended up having to leave the house, thus I had to remove the rollers before completely drying. Oh well.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 29, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Anyone do their sets w/out the mohawk? Like this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toofcdOcoA8&feature=related
> 
> I tried this when I was first learning to set and it was an utter disaster. I just a few minutes ago tried again with a few rollers on dry straightened hair and it seems tremendously easier! I'm more experienced with clip placement etc now so this may well work. Tomorrow night I'm trying this and I'll report back. This seems to make the sides SO much easier than mohawking it which usually is a disaster on the sides and back. I naturally have a center part too.




Utter disaster number two LOL. I'll stick with the mohawk. This seemed so easy on straightened hair but on wet curly hair, nope. Mohawk it is.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 29, 2012)

I think I just realized why I may be having issues. See I'll place my rollers in and clip them nice and firm to my head. Then within a couple of minutes I'll notice they loosen up!!! . So even when my clip placement is on target it's loosening up on me, it's maddening. I think I may be wetting my hair too much and since my hair is fine perhaps the clips just have trouble holding it or something. I can't think of any other reason why they slip down gradually. This wouldn't happen on dry hair, I'm almost sure.
I'm going to try not soaking my hair so dripping wet and see if they stay in better. It's so frustrating. I notice my sets are better when I use come snap on plastic clips in troubling areas. I need to start using them more...


----------



## AlkalineSteam (Feb 29, 2012)

^ I have this issue when I either have a fresh relaxer or use too much setting product (leave-in, foam, whatever). Maybe you should try a hairnet over your rollers.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Feb 29, 2012)

^^I do use a net but the rollers slip long before the net goes on  I'm just going to have to try not to let my hair be so slick and thinned out by the water.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 1, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^I do use a net but the rollers slip long before the net goes on  I'm just going to have to try not to let my hair be so slick and thinned out by the water.



I'm on my phone so I can't post pics. But I had to go out and get stronger clips.  They're called stainless steel control clips.  They do a great job of keeping my rollers in.  Also with my last rollerset I followed Shortdub's advice and changed the direction of the rollers.  Now the rollers sit on top of my hair instead of rolled under.  Not one roller fell out  before I got the net on.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 1, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> *Anyone do their sets w/out the mohawk*? Like this?http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toofcdOcoA8&feature=related
> 
> I tried this when I was first learning to set and it was an utter disaster. I just a few minutes ago tried again with a few rollers on dry straightened hair and it seems tremendously easier! I'm more experienced with clip placement etc now so this may well work. Tomorrow night I'm trying this and I'll report back. This seems to make the sides SO much easier than mohawking it which usually is a disaster on the sides and back. I naturally have a center part too.



*I do mine in four sections I get through it so much faster and it much easier and you get the same results*.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar said:


> I'm on my phone so I can't post pics. But I had to go out and get stronger clips.  They're called stainless steel control clips.  They do a great job of keeping my rollers in.  Also with my last rollerset I followed Shortdub's advice and changed the direction of the rollers.  Now the rollers sit on top of my hair instead of rolled under.  Not one roller fell out  before I got the net on.



Interesting. I'm gonna google these right now. 

Can you be more specific about the direction you roll in now? I apologize but I've always been rather slow about directions lol, I'm better seeing things or I need them explained very meticulously lol. Does this mean you roll forward or backward? I'm so confused lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar please post a pic of the clips when you can! I see a couple of different things here. They look more like long duckbill clips?


----------



## Sugar (Mar 1, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Interesting. I'm gonna google these right now.
> 
> Can you be more specific about the direction you roll in now? I apologize but I've always been rather slow about directions lol, I'm better seeing things or I need them explained very meticulously lol. Does this mean you roll forward or backward? I'm so confused lol.



I probably didn't explain that quite right.  Yes, I roll forward in the mohawk area and I roll upwards on the sides.


----------



## Sugar (Mar 1, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> Sugar please post a pic of the clips when you can! I see a couple of different things here. They look more like long duckbill clips?



Yep they look like really long duckbill clips.  Mine are from Soft N Style they came in a purple & black box and there are 12 in the pack.  I've also seen 6 in a pack.  I will post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 1, 2012)

my set is holding up pretty well.  i used the very small blue and orange rollers.  i really like the Shescentit leave-in spray.  it is the TAHITIAN VANILLA & COCONUT (LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER).  it is very light.  it just spray a fine mist.  it doesn't make my hair damp.  it dries on the spot.  this way i can moisturize my hair without disturbing my curls.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar said:


> Yep they look like really long duckbill clips.  Mine are from Soft N Style they came in a purple & black box and there are 12 in the pack.  I've also seen 6 in a pack.  I will post a pic as soon as I can.


I saw them on amazon!  So these hold tighter than regular roller clips? I'm trying to understand why/how but I can't picture it. I do want to try them though.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 2, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> my set is holding up pretty well.  i used the very small blue and orange rollers.  i really like the Shescentit leave-in spray.  it is the TAHITIAN VANILLA & COCONUT (LEAVE-IN CONDITIONER).  it is very light.  it just spray a fine mist.  it doesn't make my hair damp.  it dries on the spot.  this way i can moisturize my hair without disturbing my curls.



So this won't revert the hair? Shesentit has some really great looking stuff! I might place an order.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 2, 2012)

Pokahontas, your looks amazing! Love that fishtail braid too.


----------



## Loves Harmony (Mar 4, 2012)

Fail roller set.... Will try again next week and do small sections.


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 4, 2012)

Pokahontas

no, it's very light.  it dries on contact.  i just use a couple of quick pumps.



Pokahontas said:


> So this won't revert the hair? Shesentit has some really great looking stuff! I might place an order.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## winona (Mar 8, 2012)

How many rollers are you ladies using for your mo hawk sets?


----------



## beloved1bx (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been trying to rollerset more but my issues is that after I finish DCing my hair doesn't have enough slip so it's not that easy to part my hair and comb sections out to place the rollers. Lately I've been using a little Lacio Lacio and Cantu Shea Butter as a leave-in before setting. It makes my hair soft when it dries but the comb doesn't glide easily through my hair. Do you ladies use a detangler or leave-INS that makes the process easier?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 8, 2012)

beloved1bx said:
			
		

> I've been trying to rollerset more but my issues is that after I finish DCing my hair doesn't have enough slip so it's not that easy to part my hair and comb sections out to place the rollers. Lately I've been using a little Lacio Lacio and Cantu Shea Butter as a leave-in before setting. It makes my hair soft when it dries but the comb doesn't glide easily through my hair. Do you ladies use a detangler or leave-INS that makes the process easier?



One of the best tricks I learned from that roller setting video that was popular a few years ago is to use a polisher to give your hair a little more slip while combing. I personally think Cantu Shea Butter as a leave in is too heavy for a roller set.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 4evershika (Mar 8, 2012)

winona said:
			
		

> How many rollers are you ladies using for your mo hawk sets?



It depends heavily on the size... for big, grey rollers, about 20-24

More for smaller rollers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## beloved1bx (Mar 8, 2012)

topnotch1010 thanks for the suggestion.  Definitely trying that next time I rollerset.  I have a bottle of hair polisher I haven't used in a while since it's also my heat protector and i haven't flat ironed lately.


----------



## TeeSGee (Mar 8, 2012)

AlkalineSteam Hey sorry i just noticed ur msg.. i love grape seed oil as a pre-poo it's moisturizing and i'm able to remove the shedded hairs easily. in regards to ponytail set, becuz of my job my hair has to be pulled back out of my face so i put it in bun, if its for an occasion i flat iron my roots and pin curl then take it down and its nice and bouncy.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2012)

topnotch1010, you might have answered this before but how long does it take you to roll?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> topnotch1010, you might have answered this before but how long does it take you to roll?



divachyk, TBH I haven't timed myself in a while. I'd say maybe 20 mins.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2012)

It takes me 20 mins x 2. I'm slow topnotch1010.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 9, 2012)

divachyk now you've gotta remember, I went to school for this and do it for a living!  I rollerset hair everyday, a few times a day. You'll get better. What do you think is slowing you down?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2012)

topnotch1010, slow moving to avoid breakage and limited slip. I need to revisit the pages of this thread to see what products you use for setting.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> My hair goal for next year: Full BSL. My hair is cut in 100 different layers.
> 
> Products: I use BB Foam Wrap mixed with my "old faithful" Lottabody & water. 2:1:1 respectively. I use the turquoise magnetic rollers and a pibbs 514. If I want my hair "flat iron straight", I roll on red.
> 
> ...


Found it @topnotch1010. That was quick. What's BB Foam wrap? You add serum before rolling?


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 9, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:
			
		

> One of the best tricks I learned from that roller setting video that was popular a few years ago is to use a polisher to give your hair a little more slip while combing. I personally think Cantu Shea Butter as a leave in is too heavy for a roller set.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



topnotch1010 which rollersetting video was it?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Found it @topnotch1010. That was quick. What's BB Foam wrap? You add serum before rolling?



divachyk Yes, I add serum. After I towel dry, I add about a nickel size amount of serum to the hair for additional slip. It REALLY HELPS with detangling the hair while using a wide tooth comb.

BB is Bronner Brothers. Any foam wrap will do though. Mix 1:1:2 foam wrap, setting lotion (ex. lottabody), and water respectively. Adding more water will make the set softer while using less water will make it firmer. If I'm using flexirods, I will use less water because I want a firmer set that will last longer. With roller sets, I use more water so that it's softer and I'm able to comb through it better.

Does this make sense?




blackberry815 said:


> topnotch1010 which rollersetting video was it?



blackberry815 macherieamour's DVD

They've got it listed on Amazon for $100!! That's ridiculous!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 9, 2012)

divachyk I just realized that in the first post, I wrote the wrong ratio. I use 2 parts water, 1 part lottabody, and 1 part foam wrap.

What do you use? Your hair is amazing, btw!


----------



## winona (Mar 9, 2012)

[USER=74515 said:
			
		

> topnotch1010[/USER];15450749][USER=201322]divachyk[/USER] Yes, I add serum. After I towel dry, I add about a nickel size amount of serum to the hair for additional slip. It REALLY HELPS with detangling the hair while using a wide tooth comb.
> 
> BB is Bronner Brothers. Any foam wrap will do though. Mix 1:1:2 foam wrap, setting lotion (ex. lottabody), and water respectively. Adding more water will make the set softer while using less water will make it firmer. If I'm using flexirods, I will use less water because I want a firmer set that will last longer. With roller sets, I use more water so that it's softer and I'm able to comb through it better.
> 
> ...



That is ridiculous I purchased her roller setting DVD from her website

http://healthtexture.live.subhub.com/store

for $17.50.  I swear this DVD is the sole reason why I am able to get flatter sets with the mohawk method.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 9, 2012)

@TopNotch1010.. maybe that price is a mistake? I hope it is... Anyway you make me want layers!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2012)

My BFF loaned me her rollerset DVD well before I knew who the heck macherie was. I simply though, wow this lady has some beautiful hair. Didn't know she was a hair fave at that time.

@topnotch1010, thank you for the info and the compliments. I agree with @blackberry815, you make me want to have layers. Actually, I've always wanted layers but was too chicken to get them.

I like your idea of mixing these together in a water bottle. Right now I just use the products in a layered manner. 

Taken from my blog...because I'm too lazy to rewrite lol 

I use: Keracare Foam Wrap, Pureology  and Alfaparf Semi Di Lino serum.

I use two pumps of foam wrap, two pumps of pureology and several drops of serum. I apply the product to mid lengths  and ends only. I stay away from applying product to the roots for a better set. After drying hair, I wrap my hair with saran wrap. Dry for 15 mins. Done.


----------



## lushlady (Mar 11, 2012)

Just finished this weeks set.  I'm sleepy, so I pin curled each curl as I took it off the roller while it was still warm.  I may flat iron my roots tomorrow if needed.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 11, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> @divachyk now you've gotta remember, I went to school for this and do it for a living!  I rollerset hair everyday, a few times a day. You'll get better. What do you think is slowing you down?


Wow, I wish I had that experience just so I could do it faster. Takes me close to an hour but I'm still learning. I've only been setting for around 6 months now, I think an hour is good especially for someone as handicapped when it comes to parting and stuff as me. .


----------



## divachyk (Mar 12, 2012)

Not pleased with this week's set. Tried a different product combo (lotta body) and results are less than desirable. Not happy. I didn't dilute it enough. I will have to re-do my hair because I hate hard hair. Plus, it is so hard I am getting some breakage with the slightest manipulation. Boooo! 

I used 9 oz water
4 oz foam wrap
4 oz lotta body 

How much more to dilute to get soft hair?


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ladies I rollerset this weekend and rolled upward (indentation) for all my rollers. I know this is good for getting flatter roots but my arms freakin hurt! lol how do I roll up without pain in my arms especially in the mohawk area. Maybe because my hair has gotten longer its harder to go up while setting my own head... For reference what I was doing before was rolling the mohawk down for the first 3 or 4 rollers and then rolling everything else upward. This time around I did everything upward including the mohawk. I also found that it took longer to set....  any tips??

topnotch1010 do you blow out your roots?


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 12, 2012)

I've been slacking on my  rollerets, but I intend to get back on it this week. I'm going to try the setting lotion again now that I've got a touch up. I had some shedding last time and don't know if it was due to the lotion or my hair.


----------



## candy626 (Mar 12, 2012)

I definitely will be going back to rollersetting. I tried blow drying my hair last week and my hair was so parched and damaged looking. There's just no comparison to how much healthier my hair feels from rollersetting, though it is slightly time consuming. In the end it's worth it.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 12, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Ladies I rollerset this weekend and rolled upward (indentation) for all my rollers. I know this is good for getting flatter roots but my arms freakin hurt! lol how do I roll up without pain in my arms especially in the mohawk area. Maybe because my hair has gotten longer its harder to go up while setting my own head... For reference what I was doing before was rolling the mohawk down for the first 3 or 4 rollers and then rolling everything else upward. This time around I did everything upward including the mohawk. I also found that it took longer to set....  any tips??
> 
> topnotch1010 do you blow out your roots?



I don't. I just roll them tight and if it's still a little puffy, I flat iron them (rare).


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 12, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Not pleased with this week's set. Tried a different product combo (lotta body) and results are less than desirable. Not happy. I didn't dilute it enough. I will have to re-do my hair because I hate hard hair. Plus, it is so hard I am getting some breakage with the slightest manipulation. Boooo!
> 
> I used 9 oz water
> 4 oz foam wrap
> ...



I'm so sorry you had this experience. Cut the two 4 oz portions to 2 oz and see how that works out. It should be really soft.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 12, 2012)

Just got my 2.5 inch rollers today . They are HUGE even compared to the 2 inchers. I'll be trying them out later on, kind of intimidated lol. I'm sure I won't even be able to put all 6 in because I won't fit underneath dryer so it's kind of a waste I suppose. I also got another 12 pack of grays ( 2 inch). I don't want to use under 2 inchers anywhere on my head to avoid tighter waves.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 14, 2012)

Everytime I rollerset I remember that I need to take the time to file down some of the seams and sharp points on these magnetic rollers.. they're always snagging my hair.. Just thought I would share that as a tip to some of you that might be experiencing breakage when you set. Theres almost no point in investing in seamless combs and brushes if youe gonna be pulling ur wet hair through the sharp seams on some of these rollers...


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 14, 2012)

hopefully i can set my hair today.  i miss my roller set.  i want to set my hair, just so i can bun it.  should i use very large rollers?


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Mar 14, 2012)

Are you ladies able to maintain your sets when you workout?


----------



## divachyk (Mar 14, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:
			
		

> Are you ladies able to maintain your sets when you workout?



GoddessMaker, yes and no. I pincurl the hair to keep curl on the length but my roots get puffy from sweat.


----------



## lovebug10 (Mar 14, 2012)

shortdub78 said:
			
		

> hopefully i can set my hair today.  i miss my roller set.  i want to set my hair, just so i can bun it.  should i use very large rollers?



shortdub78 I rollerset my hair just to bun as well. At first I thought it was a waste of time (and money since I go to the salon) but I realized rollersetting stretches my NG making it easier to take care of my hair and bun for the week. I use larger rollers to make the hair less curly after a set. I find it easier to bun this way. If I plan on pin curling or wearing a curly style I'll request the stylist use smaller rollers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 14, 2012)

I just did a rollerset tonight and timed it. Took me a little less than 20 minutes to roll my whole head. not bad!  I guess it would probably be right at 20 minutes if you count putting products in my hair.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 15, 2012)

^^Ugh, I hate you!! 20 minutes???  Takes me sooo damned long and still is messy LOL. I'd be over the moon if I could do it in 20. 

Seriously, do you have any tips on how to roll faster? I just suck at all of it, the parting etc lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 15, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> Everytime I rollerset I remember that I need to take the time to file down some of the seams and sharp points on these magnetic rollers.. they're always snagging my hair.. Just thought I would share that as a tip to some of you that might be experiencing breakage when you set. Theres almost no point in investing in seamless combs and brushes if youe gonna be pulling ur wet hair through the sharp seams on some of these rollers...



blackberry815 I just did that the night of my set on some brand new grays and blacks!  I use a metal nail file, works like a charm. I did it months ago too on my purples. What do you use to file them?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 15, 2012)

GoddessMaker said:


> Are you ladies able to maintain your sets when you workout?



If I worked out indoors and sweated heavily I'm sure it would not work. Most of my exercise is my walking and while I do sweat, heavily even ( I'm just a person who sweats even when its below freezing if I exert myself and/or feel nervous), I'm outdoors and it dries quickly without ruining my hair too much.
I don't consider rollersets much of a summer do for me anyway because of the humidity and sweating. I cannot stand having dirty, puffy hair.


----------



## gabulldawg (Mar 15, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> ^^Ugh, I hate you!! 20 minutes???  Takes me sooo damned long and still is messy LOL. I'd be over the moon if I could do it in 20.
> 
> Seriously, do you have any tips on how to roll faster? I just suck at all of it, the parting etc lol.



 well my hair is still pretty short compared to most around here. But I'll try to think of some good tips and post later.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 15, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> blackberry815 I just did that the night of my set on some brand new grays and blacks!  I use a metal nail file, works like a charm. I did it months ago too on my purples. What do you use to file them?



Just a regular nail file.. im actually doing that tomorrow night... No time during the week smh...


----------



## la mosca (Mar 15, 2012)

I should probably be in this challenge.  I've been relying on roller sets to get me through my current relaxer stretch (which will be no less than 7 months, but may be a year if my relaxer doesn't make it through customs *shakes fist*).  

Right now, I am 14 weeks post relaxer, and I am roller setting two or three times a week.  (I'm doing the Insanity fitness program, so I get drenched with sweat pretty much daily.)  My roller sets are going really smoothly.  I set my hair on magnetic rollers with a combination of Lottabody, distilled water, aloe vera juice, It's a 10 leave-in conditioner, and Care Free Curl Gold.  My new growth in very stretched and smooth, and my hair seems to be thriving thus far.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 15, 2012)

Timed myself and I took 45 min to do the ponytails and roll. 

Ladies dont sleep on using a little moisturizer before doing a silk wrap. That's the way it's originally supposed to be done but I stopped doing it because I haven't had a good moisturizer that won't revert my hair. Well I got my moisturizer today and used it before my wrap and I got straighter/silkier results than usual, even my edges.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 15, 2012)

Pokahontas

What moisturizer are you using now for the your silk wraps?

TIA


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunshine_One said:


> @Pokahontas
> 
> What moisturizer are you using now for the your silk wraps?
> 
> TIA


Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream


----------



## divachyk (Mar 17, 2012)

Pokahontas said:
			
		

> Qhemet Amla and Olive Heavy Cream



Pokahontas, I want to try these prods.


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey ladies, my bday is coming up and i want to try spiral curls with flexi rods but im weary about the time it takes... Does it take much longer to do a flexi rod set than it does to do a regular roller set with magnetic rollers? How long does it take really?


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 20, 2012)

Bumping for a flexi rod person to help a sista out


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 20, 2012)

blackberry815 said:
			
		

> Bumping for a flexi rod person to help a sista out



I think a flexi rod set takes less time.........but if its your first time, you might have a little learning curve.....you use way less rollers on a flexi rod set and your partings don't have to be super neat....hth.......


----------



## blackberry815 (Mar 20, 2012)

crlsweetie912 said:
			
		

> I think a flexi rod set takes less time.........but if its your first time, you might have a little learning curve.....you use way less rollers on a flexi rod set and your partings don't have to be super neat....hth.......



Really? Well maybe i got the wrong size flexi rods. They are 1/4 of an inch (like the width of a pencil) and i figured i might need alot of them..  

Does the hair get all tangly when its time to take the set out?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you guys do sets in the summer? I only began setting around last September so I don't know about sitting under that dryer when it's hot lol. 
I think rollerset hair stands up better to humidity than flat ironed because with rollersetting my hair is less dried out and more moisturized hair is less prone to pick up environmental water.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 21, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> Do you guys do sets in the summer? I only began setting around last September so I don't know about sitting under that dryer when it's hot lol.
> I think rollerset hair stands up better to humidity than flat ironed because with rollersetting my hair is less dried out and more moisturized hair is less prone to pick up environmental water.



I don't set in the summer. The humidity will kill all my hard work and plus I don't want to sit under the dryer all that time in the hot weather. I'll probably switch to twist/braid outs soon, my set this week is frizzing because its been warm.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi (Mar 25, 2012)

I just tried using pincurls instead because I couldn't find my rollers...  It was a lot harder to pincurl my hair wet than dry, and I thought it would dry quicker than it does with magnetic rollers. It didn't.  But, it was my first time, and if there's anything this HHJ has taught me, it's that hair experiments rarely work out the first time you try them. So try again I shall. Has anyone else ever tried drying with pincurls?


----------



## SuchaLady (Mar 25, 2012)

I must've lost my mind but I woke up ths morning wanting to rollerset my hair so I shall!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 25, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> I just tried using pincurls instead because I couldn't find my rollers...  It was a lot harder to pincurl my hair wet than dry, and I thought it would dry quicker than it does with magnetic rollers. It didn't.  But, it was my first time, and if there's anything this HHJ has taught me, it's that hair experiments rarely work out the first time you try them. So try again I shall. Has anyone else ever tried drying with pincurls?



I haven't but haircrush on YouTube has a video and hers came out gorgeous! I wasnt expecting it to look like that cuz I'm just imagining mine coming out horrible. Hers looked a lot like a rod set. 

Love your outlook on first time experiments. I always hate to hear people give up after they only try once. I'm like no don't give up yet. If I did that I would've never gotten anywhere with my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NaiyaAi (Mar 25, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> I haven't but haircrush on YouTube has a video and hers came out gorgeous! I wasnt expecting it to look like that cuz I'm just imagining mine coming out horrible. Hers looked a lot like a rod set.
> 
> Love your outlook on first time experiments. I always hate to hear people give up after they only try once. I'm like no don't give up yet. If I did that I would've never gotten anywhere with my hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


Oh my god, her hair... I AM IN LOVE.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 25, 2012)

NaiyaAi said:
			
		

> Oh my god, her hair... I AM IN LOVE.



Yes! Girl I just re-watched the pin curl video for like the 10th time and I'm close to getting my nerve up to try. Her results are amazing. I can see this being a good spring style since it's starting to get a little humid.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## topnotch1010 (Mar 25, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> I don't set in the summer. The humidity will kill all my hard work and plus I don't want to sit under the dryer all that time in the hot weather. I'll probably switch to twist/braid outs soon, my set this week is frizzing because its been warm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I do this too. I switch to twist outs during the hotter months because the humidity is sooo high here.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Mar 26, 2012)

Whew humidity killed my set (and I went to the salon)this weekend.  I got really spoiled this winter with my great sets that would last 2 weeks if I wanted them too.  I'm not sure what my warm weather hair style will be.  I say this because braid/twist outs frizz and puff out just as bad as a roller set on my hair in humid weather.  I think a set swept into a bun will my staple style for the hot weather.  I need predictable hair. 


I have a few pics to share.  This is a set from early March.  I thought about this thread and had my stylist take a few pics on my way out the door.


----------



## MissB87 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I am late but I would like to join this challenge also. I am newly relaxed (Jan '12, after 5 years natural) and when I wear my hair in roller sets it retains moisture better and I love the volume. I've only done 1 of my roller sets on my own so far and it came out okay except for a few bumps in some of the curls.

So I'm going to try again, and keep trying until I perfect it. I would prefer my stylist do it, but I need to save some cash! 

-I'll be using the green magnetic rollers with the metal clips.
-Going to try a combo of diluted Lotta Body mixed with some ORS leave-in in a spray bottle
-Will sit under my hooded dryer to dry, then wrap

I'm going to try this tonight after I wash and DC and I will post a pic to let you all see how it turns out. Wish me luck!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Mar 31, 2012)

I've been loving my sets since switching to all 2 inch rollers. My hair is long enough so that any smaller and my waves are too tight. Only problem is my stupid dryer doesn't accommodate them well at all . I really could use a better dryer but I don't know what dryers are good for larger rollers and a decent price...


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 31, 2012)

I did one if my cheat sets where I set my hair in one ponytail. I wad very frustrated with my hair after doing a much failed twist style so I wanted to do something quick. I have to say that this turned out almost just as good as my regular ponytail sets but it took so much less time. I silk wrapped and that's it. I didn't even need to flat iron my roots because the ponytail got them straight enough and plus I wad so done with my hair at this point! lol

It's a little poofy but I like the big hair look.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 31, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I've been loving my sets since switching to all 2 inch rollers. My hair is long enough so that any smaller and my waves are too tight. Only problem is my stupid dryer doesn't accommodate them well at all . I really could use a better dryer but I don't know what dryers are good for larger rollers and a decent price...


Cute ponytails!  I think the rollers I use are 2" at least and I can only use a certain amount of them or i won't fit under my pibbs.  They are the black rollers which I think are 2 inches...I can use about 10 of those and 2 of the gray ones which are smaller for my bangs.  Any more and I will not fit.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 3, 2012)

Ladies, I need your opinions....I have been using the same hooded dryer since 2009 (Golden Hot Elite brand). It used to work really well, but since I moved to a new apartment a couple of months ago, it cuts off after 10 minutes or so unless I put it on a low setting. The plug gets hot and it can't be used again until it cools off. This clearly makes drying a rollerset impossible.  I should mention that it's been through a lot of wear and tear and I didn't use it for the 4 months I was studying for the bar. 


Do you guys think I need a new one or is it likely a bad circuit in my new apartment? I've used my Turbo blowdryer in the same plugs with no problem.


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 4, 2012)

hey ladies i need help/advice
i just did my first self rollerset (i always get it done weekly at the salon) and it didnt come out good. it wasnt soft and bouncy, it was dry yet heavy and crispy and when i combed my hair it was shedding all over the place (the shedding wasnt horrible but it was a pretty decent amount). it wasnt light and flowy and moisturized like it is when i do it at the salon
this is what i did step by step maybe you ladies can tell me what i did wrong/what to fix:
shampooed with mizani purifying poo
DC'd with aphogee 2min reconstructor
rinsed with herbal essence LTR
sprayed my hair with aphogee greentea&keratin 
applied my silicon mix leave-in (its a creamy leave in)
applied jojoba oil
then i rolled my hair and sat under the dryer for about 1hr

i didnt use any setting lotion and i didnt use end wraps.
pleaase somebody help me because although my stylist has made my hair much healthier i dont want to depend on the salon for my hair


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

niqu92 hello lady!

I think you used too much protein. Aphoghee 2 minute is a medium to light protein & Aphoghee keratin & green tea leave in is medium to light protein also.  If you Used them individually, it will be ok but together could have been too much. I hope you recover & congrats on your first roller set!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Solitude time to get a new hair dryer. Sorry to tell you.  That doesn't sound safe at all. I want you to have smooth bouncy roller sets but your safety is more important. 

Keep us posted & show us your sets.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Pokahontas I LOVE the volume!  Doesn't look poofy to me at all. Great job lady!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> I've been loving my sets since switching to all 2 inch rollers. My hair is long enough so that any smaller and my waves are too tight. Only problem is my stupid dryer doesn't accommodate them well at all . I really could use a better dryer but I don't know what dryers are good for larger rollers and a decent price...



SerenavanderWoodsen I love my LCL beauty pro dryer. 

See pic attached. I can fit comfy with my 2 inch French bouffant rollers & I have a big head. LOL!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

Sunshine_One WOW!  I absolutely love it!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 4, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> @niqu92 hello lady!
> 
> I think you used too much protein. Aphoghee 2 minute is a medium to light protein & Aphoghee keratin & green tea leave in is medium to light protein also.  If you Used them individually, it will be ok but together could have been too much. I hope you recover & congrats on your first roller set!



thanks!i figured that might be the culprit i shouldve known better. do you think i should re-wash&rollerset my hair tommorow or just wait until next week?


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

niqu92 it depends if it's still breaking. If your daily moisturizing has ceased the breakage then I'll wait but if it's still breaking I would just slather it with a moisturizing DC & work on your 2nd roller set. Hope this helps!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 4, 2012)

Length check

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 4, 2012)

Solitude said:


> Ladies, I need your opinions....I have been using the same hooded dryer since 2009 (Golden Hot Elite brand). It used to work really well, but since I moved to a new apartment a couple of months ago, it cuts off after 10 minutes or so unless I put it on a low setting. The plug gets hot and it can't be used again until it cools off. This clearly makes drying a rollerset impossible.  I should mention that it's been through a lot of wear and tear and I didn't use it for the 4 months I was studying for the bar.
> 
> 
> Do you guys think I need a new one or is it likely a bad circuit in my new apartment? I've used my Turbo blowdryer in the same plugs with no problem.


I have one very similar to bebezazueta but it is by Pebco and I swear that thing may be the best money spent as far as hair tools in my entire HHJ.  With the mesh rollers I bought because of Bebezazueta, my rollersets dry in 30-35 minutes.  Every. single. time.  I love it.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Apr 4, 2012)

Speaking of bebezazueta  - check out the feature I did on her on my blog.  Its all about rollersetting and she gives some real gems of info.

I never posted in this thread about the feature I did on topnotch1010 either!  I just saw your length check TopNotch...fabulous!  BSL by the end of summer for sure!

These two ladies are literally landmines of info regarding rollersetting your way to long lengths!  As I'm sure you know from being part of this challenge.  I have found myself going back to their answers and staring at their hair just for motivation!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 4, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Length check
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



OMG! Your hair looks fabulous! Very inspirational. Do you exclusively rollerset? I'm sorry if you have already posted your regimen.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

topnotch1010 LOVING THE THICKNESS!  You are definitely on the grow!  Oh and that waistline too!  Nice!


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 4, 2012)

EbonyCPrincess you are a doll!  30-35 minute drying time with all that thick you have is phenomenal!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 4, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> OMG! Your hair looks fabulous! Very inspirational. Do you exclusively rollerset? I'm sorry if you have already posted your regimen.



Yes ma'am, exclusively. Only when my hair gets rained on will I bun. Thank u so much!


EbonyCPrincess thank you! Your hair is gawjus!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 4, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> topnotch1010 LOVING THE THICKNESS!  You are definitely on the grow!  Oh and that waistline too!  Nice!




My hair says it wants to be like your hair when it grows up bebezazueta!


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 4, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Yes ma'am, exclusively. Only when my hair gets rained on will I bun. Thank u so much!
> 
> 
> EbonyCPrincess thank you! Your hair is gawjus!



I also wanted to ask you about coloring. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 4, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> I also wanted to ask you about coloring. Did you do it yourself?




Ask away! Yes ma'am, I did it myself. I'm a hairstylist by trade. I foiled it using powder bleach and 20 Vol developer. Are you thinking about coloring your hair? It's not as bad as some people make it out to be. You definitely have to stay on top of your moisturizing game though. But as your hair gets longer, older, and more fragile, you have to be on top of that anyway.


----------



## gabulldawg (Apr 4, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Ask away! Yes ma'am, I did it myself. I'm a hairstylist by trade. I foiled it using powder bleach and 20 Vol developer. Are you thinking about coloring your hair? It's not as bad as some people make it out to be. You definitely have to stay on top of your moisturizing game though. But as your hair gets longer, older, and more fragile, you have to be on top of that anyway.



Thanks! I have been thinking about it. I actually bought a box color a couple of months ago, but chickened out on using it.  Do you recommend lightening hair your way or using a box color?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 4, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks! I have been thinking about it. I actually bought a box color a couple of months ago, but chickened out on using it.  Do you recommend lightening hair your way or using a box color?



I'm not a stylist but boxed color is not going to lighten as much as buying a stronger developer and color from a beauty supply store..
A few years ago I did my own coloring with developer and color from Sally's and it came out decent, I didn't use a strong enough developer to really lighten much but I just didn't want to do boxed color...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 4, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> I did one if my cheat sets where I set my hair in one ponytail. I wad very frustrated with my hair after doing a much failed twist style so I wanted to do something quick. I have to say that this turned out almost just as good as my regular ponytail sets but it took so much less time. I silk wrapped and that's it. I didn't even need to flat iron my roots because the ponytail got them straight enough and plus I wad so done with my hair at this point! lol
> 
> It's a little poofy but I like the big hair look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ugh, I hate you bye  It's not fair that we have the same hair and yours is so much healthier. 
Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 5, 2012)

bebezazueta

Thanks so much! 

Your post mentioning the French mesh rollers....reminded me that I have them and need to start using them!


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 5, 2012)

I did a prepoo, wash and deep condition today.  I then put a plastic cap and cute hat on and headed to the salon so they could set my hair.  It's so much quicker when I sit under their pibbs dryer...so I really need to get one on my own. 

I plan to check out the Pibbs dryers at IBS NY (International Beauty Show NY) later this month. I hope they have some good deals.

http://www.ibsnewyork.com/

topnotch1010  Are you coming up to NYC for the ^^^big beauty show?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 5, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Thanks! I have been thinking about it. I actually bought a box color a couple of months ago, but chickened out on using it.  Do you recommend lightening hair your way or using a box color?



No. The results are unpredictable. To get the exact color that you want, you need to have someone who knows what they're doing to analyze your hair and determine the level of developer you need and which pigments need to be cancelled out and/or intensified. It's worth going to a professional colorist.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm new, or rather I should say newly subscribed (LONGtime lurker) haha

I know it's too late to join this challenge. but. I really love having hair that looks "done" if you get what I mean. I am natural. However, I've been inspired that maybe I could rollerset too. I don't know how to attach pictures but here are my two attempts at rollersetting. I did it on my straightened hair like how MahoganyCurls did hers. 

http://livewonderfully.blogspot.com/2012/03/rollerset-pin-curl-straightened-hair.html
http://livewonderfully.blogspot.com/2012/03/rollerset-straightened-hair-take-2.html

I really want big bouncy sexy curls. And I want them to be able to look good more than 2 days (which was the most I got out of my curlformers) 
should I use the smaller rollers but with the metal pins? My ends are perfectly curled but the roots ........
should I try to rollersest my freshly washed hair?

Can you please help me and tell me what I did wrong and how I could get better results ??


----------



## Solitude (Apr 6, 2012)

bebezazueta said:


> Solitude time to get a new hair dryer. Sorry to tell you.  That doesn't sound safe at all. I want you to have smooth bouncy roller sets but your safety is more important.
> 
> Keep us posted & show us your sets.



Thanks. I'm going to shop for one this weekend. 



bebezazueta said:


> SerenavanderWoodsen I love my LCL beauty pro dryer.
> 
> See pic attached. I can fit comfy with my 2 inch French bouffant rollers & I have a big head. LOL!



bebezazueta Did you buy it locally or did you order it online? 



EbonyCPrincess said:


> I have one very similar to bebezazueta but it is by Pebco and I swear that thing may be the best money spent as far as hair tools in my entire HHJ.  With the mesh rollers I bought because of Bebezazueta, my rollersets dry in 30-35 minutes.  Every. single. time.  I love it.



Thanks...I'm not sure why I never considered Pebco. I think it's because when I joined, all anyone every raved about were Pibbs dryers. 



Sunshine_One said:


> bebezazueta
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Your post mentioning the French mesh rollers....reminded me that I have them and need to start using them!



I have some, too, but I haven't used them in ages.


----------



## bebezazueta (Apr 6, 2012)

Solitude I bought it online and shipping was quick & free I think. Here's the link:
http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028

Unfortunately it's out of stock but they are accepting back orders.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 6, 2012)

^^^ Thanks. I think I bought my steamer from the same site.


----------



## Lurkee (Apr 7, 2012)

Can someone in the UK help me with ear protectors under the dryer? My ears get so hot and I don't know what to do.  it is almost making me want to stop roller setting.


----------



## niqu92 (Apr 7, 2012)

ok so i did another rollerset yesterday and it came out bangin! but then i put flexi rods in my hair last night to give it some curl but i guess i didnt put them in right because when i removed them my hair didnt look that great but since  im not going out today  im just going to wrap my hair.

but im SOOOO excited because after i did my hair yesterday i did a length check and ive almost fully recovered from my setback from  2011 when i went from full thick mbl (my siggy) to thin scraggly damaged bsl  my hair was so damaged that 4months ago i cut it to apl and got layers
but now it has thickened back up tremendously and ive passed bsl and im on my way back to mbl! so within 4months time i went from apl to past bsl and during those 4months i was consistent with rollersetting except for 2weeks when i did braidouts
all i do is wash,DC,and rollerset once a week and moisturize 1x a day. no co washing. no vitamins. no extra stuff.
rollersetting is the TRUTH  when i stop being lazy i'll come in here and post progress pics lol


----------



## Solitude (Apr 8, 2012)

Ladies, I purchased a new dryer from the BSS. It's by Lava Tech. Never heard of the brand, but it's working well so far. Here's a compilation of pics I made with Instagram....the results picture is my set combed out, NO direct heat.



[pic removed]


----------



## The Princess (Apr 8, 2012)

Solitude said:
			
		

> Ladies, I purchased a new dryer from the BSS. It's by Lava Tech. Never heard of the brand, but it's working well so far. Here's a compilation of pics I made with Instagram....the results picture is my set combed out, NO direct heat.



Wow. Your hair look full and beautiful.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

Solitude said:
			
		

> Ladies, I purchased a new dryer from the BSS. It's by Lava Tech. Never heard of the brand, but it's working well so far. Here's a compilation of pics I made with Instagram....the results picture is my set combed out, NO direct heat.



Your hair is beautiful Solitude. What did you use to set it?


----------



## Solitude (Apr 8, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> Your hair is beautiful Solitude. What did you use to set it?



Thank you... I used 10 sprays of Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea restructurizer + 5 pumps of Qhemet Moringa Tea detangler + 7 pumps of Aphoghee Foam setting lotion.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

I want to try some of Qhemet's products but haven't taken the plunge. Solitude.


----------



## MsDes (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm in. I'm newly natural and I plan on rollersetting at least once a week using small to medium snap on rollers. I co-wash/dc with AO HSR. Then I use KCKT leave-in, Shea Moisture curl milk, and coconut oil for the sets. I don't like using setting lotions because they make my hair hard and dry. My hair ends up super soft and shiny with this method. I also plan to airdry the sets. If I'm in a hurry I will sit  under the dryer but that will be rarely.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 8, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I want to try some of Qhemet's products but haven't taken the plunge. Solitude.



divachyk

Qhemet has amazing products! I like everything that I've tried so far and a lot of the products are multifunctional.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 8, 2012)

Haven't washed my hair since last Sunday. I'm sooo ready to wash and set tonight .


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2012)

I need to find a roller setting product combo that gives great slip. The products I use do ok (Pureology LI and Keracare Foam Wrap) but I need more slip. I tried lotta body several times with diluting it in several different ways but it didn't provide me with slip. My hair gripped the comb and it was just a mess. Breakage galore. 

I might should order Lacio Lacio -- does that give good slip?


----------



## Sugar (Apr 8, 2012)

I really need to get my dryer fixed.  Does anyone know where I can get it repaired? Or maybe what type of repair place I would look for?


----------



## freecurl (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm sitting under a new bonnet dyer with 3 inch rollers. Thought the bigger rollers would fit with the bonnet, but they didn't.erplexed So I scrunched the entire set underneath, which I know caused my already imperfect attempt to shift even more. I was really trying to perfect my set, but I'm really not doing a good job.


----------



## Solitude (Apr 8, 2012)

divachyk said:


> I need to find a roller setting product combo that gives great slip. The products I use do ok (Pureology LI and Keracare Foam Wrap) but I need more slip. I tried lotta body several times with diluting it in several different ways but it didn't provide me with slip. My hair gripped the comb and it was just a mess. Breakage galore.
> 
> I might should order Lacio Lacio -- does that give good slip?



I used to use Lacio Lacio. It was really good, but I preferred Silicon Mix leave-in. The only reason why I stopped using Dominican products is because I don't like to order them online. 

I used to use a creamy leave-in and a serum for slip, but I started cutting down the number of cones in my regi.


----------



## SuchaLady (Apr 9, 2012)

Your hair is so pretty. Solitude. I love that sheen.

OT: But how do you make pictures like that on Instagram? I can't figure it out!

Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF


----------



## Solitude (Apr 9, 2012)

SuchaLady said:


> Your hair is so pretty. Solitude. I love that sheen.
> 
> OT: But how do you make pictures like that on Instagram? I can't figure it out!
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using LHCF



SuchaLady

I used the app Diptic to for the 3-part frame. There's no filter on the results pic. I filtered the pic of the hood dryer and the roller set.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 9, 2012)

divachyk said:
			
		

> I need to find a roller setting product combo that gives great slip. The products I use do ok (Pureology LI and Keracare Foam Wrap) but I need more slip. I tried lotta body several times with diluting it in several different ways but it didn't provide me with slip. My hair gripped the comb and it was just a mess. Breakage galore.
> 
> I might should order Lacio Lacio -- does that give good slip?



I have lacio lacio and it doesn't have good slip to me at all. Lottabody usually does well enough for me. A stylist once used keracare foam wrap on me and the comb glided through my hair so I may look into a foam wrap.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 9, 2012)

i haven't roller set my hair in so long.  i am not going to set my hair again until i reach after i reach my first hair goal.  that should be in the summer.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 9, 2012)

divachyk




divachyk said:


> I need to find a roller setting product combo that gives great slip. The products I use do ok (Pureology LI and Keracare Foam Wrap) but I need more slip. I tried lotta body several times with diluting it in several different ways but it didn't provide me with slip. My hair gripped the comb and it was just a mess. Breakage galore.
> 
> I might should order Lacio Lacio -- does that give good slip?



I had the original Lacio Lacio the one with the mink oil.  It was good. Unfortunately they discontinued that formula.  Since January I have been using Silicon Mix Bamboo leave-in.   I really like the bounce it gives my sets.  I also add an argan oil serum after the leave-in.  

My fave Argan oil serums are:

One N Only Argan Oil Treatment
MorrocanOil Treatment

The Hydrating styling creams for both of these lines are also great to use as a leave-in for roller sets.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I've been too lazy......I haven't even felt like roller setting. I've been mostly bunning and for the past week and a half my hair has been straightened. I may try to do a few sets between this month and next month before I put my braids in at the end of May.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 9, 2012)

@Solitude are you using the same Silicon Mix as @Sunshine_One? She's using Silicon Mix Bamboo LI. I'm unsure if there are multiple kinds of Silicon Mix. Do you find silicon mix in-store on online?


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 9, 2012)

@divachyk

Yes there are 3 different formulas:

Orignial Silicon Mix
Silicon Mix Protiena de Perla (Pearl Protein)
Silicon Mix Bamboo

They all have a coordinating shampoo, leave-in and serum etc.

I use all 3 deep conditioners (rotate). The Bamboo is the latest formula to my knowledge. I prefer the Bamboo leave-in over the regular Silicon mix leave-in. I have been lucky to find all my DM products in a BSS or DM salon locally. 

Here are links to the products:

http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/products/Silicon-Mix-Bambu-Leave%2dIn.html

http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/products/Silicon-Mix-Leave%2din-8oz.html

I have not tried this one yet:

http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/pr...-de-Perla-(Pearl-Protein)-Leave%2dIn-8oz.html

One 'n Only Hydrating Styling Cream (can also be found at Sally's)

http://www.amazon.com/One-Only-Argan-Styling-Cream/dp/B004R7PP3O

MorrocanOil Hydrating Styling Cream:

http://www.stylebell.com/MoroccanOil-Styling-Cream-10-6-p/sb-00665.htm

HTH

ETA: Honorable mention: 

Lacio Lacio has a new one and it's good. My classmate used it on me once in class (cosmo school). 

Lacio Lacio w/Keritan Plus:

http://www.dominicanhaircare.com/products/Lacio-Lacio-w{47}Keratina-Plus-Leave%2dIn-Combo-.html


----------



## divachyk (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow @Sunshine_One  thank you for the info. I see I have some homework to do? ETA: Your siggy is luscious.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 9, 2012)

@divachyk

Glad to help!  I can't believe I typed all that off the top of my head. LOL 

I would pick maybe 2 and try it out. See if you like the results. Also use a serum or oil. Too much oil tends to weigh my sets down. So I add few drops of 100% argan oil to my deep conditioner and use a small amount of serum to seal the leave-in. 

My pre-shampoo treatment and deep conditioner really add the moisture and slip to my hair. So I don't need a lot of leave-in anymore. It's amazing once you find the right balance for your hair. It's such a RELIEF!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Apr 10, 2012)

My hair came out hella dry last night and I hate it today. I think I got a little overzealous with the shampoo but my scalp was sooo dirty after a week of sweating and stuff . Ugh hating how dry my hair feels, it's usually so nice after a set, guess I dried it out too much plus the weather was so cold and dry. It did feel all tangly and gross after the wash... Or maybe it was the Aphogee 2 minute that gave me a protein overload?
I think I sat tooo long under the dryer as well (over 1 hour), I had earphones in and was chilling under there when I should have gotten out. Never again. My scalp is dry and itchy too.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Apr 10, 2012)

MsDes said:


> I'm in. I'm newly natural and I plan on rollersetting at least once a week using small to medium snap on rollers. I co-wash/dc with AO HSR. Then I use KCKT leave-in, Shea Moisture curl milk, and coconut oil for the sets. I don't like using setting lotions because they make my hair hard and dry. My hair ends up super soft and shiny with this method. I also plan to airdry the sets. If I'm in a hurry I will sit  under the dryer but that will be rarely.



newly natural as in your hair is completely natural or you're transitioning?
what helps you achieve smooth sets with your natural hair? do the snap on rollers work better than using pins? and when you use the snap on rollers how do you get your roots straight?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2012)

I normally pony set with using 6-8 ponies and two rollers per pony. sunnieb inspired me to do a pony set with two ponies. I placed 4 rollers to each pony. I'm under the dryer as I type. This was the quickest pony set I've done ever! Normally I'm in the mirror fighting with each section. Not today! 

I posted this in the relaxer thread so this might be a duplicate/repeat to some:

My detangling session went well today. It's rare that I compliment my hair as it tends to act a fool often. Today I truly enjoyed my hair session -- clarified, protein treated, detangled with V05*, then DC with steam. My hair was so nicely detangled that rollersetting was a breeze -- that's never the case. 

*Detangling pre-DC is a new step as I usually detangle post-DC after applying my LIs. Often times I struggle to detangle my hair which makes rollersetting very hard and a drag. I want to rollerset more so I've been looking for ways to improve my detangling sessions. Detangling pre-DC worked great today. Keep in mind I'm only 1 week post so this may be a fluke. I will keep including this step until I figure out if it's a keep or not keep when deep into a stretch.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 17, 2012)

itismehmmkay said:


> I'm in!  I rollerset anyway, but figure this will keep me in regimen.  I'm using my same staples: Suave Humectant Poo and Con, rollerset w/ NTM and snap rollers almost daily.  Thinking though of skipping a day of washing.  The only thing is I like the habit of washing cause then there's no real difference b/w a wash day and no wash day...that "oh damn I gotta wash my hair' feeling isn't there.  And also, I like how my hair comes out freshly washed.
> 
> Another thing I'm thinking of doing is skipping the caps off the rollers and just opting for the metal clips.  I use clips anyway when I do a dry rollerset and so am thinking of just translating this on.  I may still use caps for my shorter hairs in the back though until they grow longer.  I'm still cutting my hair in the back though to keep w/ a blunt bob cut, but I will let the back grow long enough to roll w/o a cap on it.




I'm rolling w/ the snap rollers.  And not cutting my hair in the back.

I don't wanna cut my hair no more until it's all the way in a real bun.  All the way in a real bun and then some so that even when I cut it blunt, I can still get it in a bun.


----------



## RossBoss (Apr 22, 2012)

Posted this in another thread but figured I would post it here:

The satin covered sponge rollers were a hit for me! I went out of town last weekend and took them with me. Once I rolled my hair up I covered it with a net then covered it with a bonnet and I slept well and the curls came out nice and bouncy and it did not dry my hair out at all because of the satin covering. I use the ones by Goody but Diane makes them too:

http://www.amazon.com/Goody-Satin-C...3K8C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335108882&sr=8-1


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess I'm still in this challenge!  Rollersets are my staple.  I'm in here to make sure I remember that and don't deviate.  Here are my update pics.  Had a few setbacks since Nov really (3-4 haircuts and bad relaxer).  Here is my hair back to normal.  My nightly routine is to wash/condition and rollerset w/ NTM and airdry overnight.  I add coconut oil then a lil grease to my hair after taking the rollers out.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 23, 2012)

Taken from the relaxed youtube channel thread --


MsKibibi said:


> Thanks! My channel is http://www.youtube.com/mskibibi



@MsKibibi, I have watched your rollersetting vid over and over. I cannot pull of washing in braided sections as my hair tangles too badly. For now, I'm sticking with ponytail sets although I wish I could pull off doing a full set from time to time. What products are you using to set your hair?


----------



## naturalagain2 (May 9, 2012)

What's up everyone! I had to take a break from rollersetting for a while. But decided to do a flexi rod set last night before I put my hair in braids for the summer, next wknd. It doesn't look as good in the pics as it does in person. I DC'd on dry hair with DB Pumpkin Seed Condish and Cocasta Shikakai Oil. Then cowashed with WEN Cucumber Aloe. I used my usual to set the style Giovanni Direct Leave In/Water/Chi Silk Fusion/Lottabotty 
Here's some pics:


----------



## Vshanell (May 9, 2012)

I won't be doing anymore sets for a while....it's getting humid here and they will just get destroyed.  The only setting I'll be doing for now is twist n' curl's until I switch to wash n' go's for the summer.


----------



## lushlady (May 14, 2012)

I slacked off on roller setting, but I was able to do one yesterday.  I was able to get my roots straighter than usual.  I still have trouble keeping my mohawk straight all the way to my nape.  I must be twisting my wrists or something.  I will have to pay attention next time.

I plan on lightly flat ironing it today.  I didn't feel like it yesterday.  Roller setting makes me sleepy.


----------



## Sugar (May 14, 2012)

Sitting here in rollers right now.  I see a couple of potentially frizzy curls in the front, but that's ok.  I plan to get a hooded dryer for my birthday.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 14, 2012)

Checking in. All up in my rollers. I'll put a pic in my profile tomorrow.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 14, 2012)

lushlady said:
			
		

> I slacked off on roller setting, but I was able to do one yesterday.  I was able to get my roots straighter than usual.  I still have trouble keeping my mohawk straight all the way to my nape.  I must be twisting my wrists or something.  I will have to pay attention next time.
> 
> I plan on lightly flat ironing it today.  I didn't feel like it yesterday.  Roller setting makes me sleepy.



lushlady happy to see a lot of folks using the rollers with the caps  idk why I thought I was the only one.


----------



## classoohfive (May 15, 2012)

I've been slacking but I started ponytail rollersetting again. I just use a scarf to somewhat get my new growth down. I'm trying to be gentle with my hair and not do much to it right now.


----------



## itismehmmkay (May 15, 2012)

Here's my hair in rollers:

black - small
yellow - medium
green - large

Can wait until I'm back at XL all over.  Should be extra full then too since I have even more texture in my current texlaxed hair then even when it was textlaxed before (that was hard to type).


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'm still rollersetting. I alternate between sets and twistouts. It's in the 90's over here and it's not even summer yet. I will probably transition out of rollers for the summer since I workout a lot and go to all twistouts and buns.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 3, 2012)

@topnotch1010, realistically, how much breakage should one be seeing when roller setting?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 4, 2012)

divachyk It's normal to see a few strands on the floor after taking the rollers out but I see the bulk of the hair come out at the shampoo bowl. That could be because they let their hair get too dry or not combing for several days though. There are many factors that contribute to that. 

Maybe 10 hairs?


----------



## Sugar (Jun 5, 2012)

Ladies I took the plunge and ordered the LCL dryer!  I'm back in the rollersetting business!  


https://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028


----------



## BBritdenise (Jun 5, 2012)

I tried to do a rollerset (? With rods) and some of the curls came out the same size as my
Natural curls. It was pretty unsuccessful. This pic is 2 days after setting


----------



## mzteaze (Jun 5, 2012)

I was so disappointed with my rollerset last week that I didn't even want to post about it.  No idea what went wrong.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 5, 2012)

mzteaze said:
			
		

> I was so disappointed with my rollerset last week that I didn't even want to post about it.  No idea what went wrong.



I've been rollersetting for six years and I still have bad experiences like this sometimes. I think if I dont roll right enough, don't sit under the dryer long enough, or out too much product I can get really unpredictable results.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think I am going back to rollersetting weekly my hair has been tangle city since wearing it curly mostly for the past month. Even after retexlaxing my whole head my hair is still quite curly 3c and some parts 3b, but tangles and knots have not gone anywhere. 

Though it is hot as hell here in North Carolina I think I need to go back to wearing my hair in stretched or straightened styles like roller-sets.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 7, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> Hey everyone! I'm still rollersetting. I alternate between sets and twistouts. It's in the 90's over here and it's not even summer yet. I will probably transition out of rollers for the summer since I workout a lot and go to all twistouts and buns.


topnotch1010, do you know what the hair results will be if you apply rollersetting LIs, pin curl the hair and dry? Would the hair look sleek?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 9, 2012)

divachyk You have to make sure the hair is REALLY sleek when making the pincurls and while drying otherwise you will see dents and maybe frizz. It's not the preferred method because you can't stretch the hair to make it super smooth. Does this help?


BTW:  at your hair!


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 9, 2012)

mzteaze said:


> I was so disappointed with my rollerset last week that I didn't even want to post about it.  No idea what went wrong.





candy626 said:


> I've been rollersetting for six years and I still have bad experiences like this sometimes. I think if I dont roll right enough, don't sit under the dryer long enough, or out too much product I can get really unpredictable results.



+1 on what candy626 said.


----------



## EbonyCPrincess (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey ladies!  I will now and forever more be a member of this challenge.  Some of you know that I hosted a RS challenge on my blog recently.  The idea came from a setback with horrible thin, see through ends last year.  I realized that prior to my official HHJ I was able to retain "thick" hair from root to tip best when I was getting my hair set at the salon every two weeks.  Airdrying and braidout/twistouts was just NOT working for me!  So I decided to go back to what worked.  I upgraded my dryer to the Pebco professional hooded dryer (knock-off Pibbs) and went to work.  Even with 4 trims in the last 9 months, I am still at the same length and now with HEALTHY ends!  I'm so happy with my hair right now and have never retained this much growth the entire time of my HHJ.  Thanks so much to topnotch1010 & bebezazueta for being features on my blog and to all of the ladies in this thread for being unknown inspiration!

Here was my hair last year - ugh those ends!!!






Here it is today (flat-ironed):


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jun 9, 2012)

^^^ Thank you so much for the update and look at all that pretty hair!!! 

EbonyCPrincess


----------



## divachyk (Jun 9, 2012)

Thank you topnotch1010. That suggestion helped and thank you for the hair compliment! You know your hair is drool worthy too. I have yet to see anyone rock color and layers like you! 

Looking good EbonyCPrincess -- very pretty. I will be trimming gradually to get rid of some see through ends from a setback also. My hair knotted and tangled something serious around Oct of last year. I chopped several locks and that jacked up my hemline big time.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 14, 2012)

I used my new dryer yesterday. Loved the dryer, not wild about the wire mesh rollers.  I thought I had enough tension but my hair was still crinkly. So I'm going back to magnetic rollers.  

How do you ladies store your rollers? I have tons of rollers and I just bought more magnetics today (to match the sizes of my wire mesh rollers). I need a better system because I'm out of space.


----------



## candy626 (Jun 14, 2012)

Sugar said:
			
		

> I used my new dryer yesterday. Loved the dryer, not wild about the wire mesh rollers.  I thought I had enough tension but my hair was still crinkly. So I'm going back to magnetic rollers.
> 
> How do you ladies store your rollers? I have tons of rollers and I just bought more magnetics today (to match the sizes of my wire mesh rollers). I need a better system because I'm out of space.



I use a 3 draw plastic cabinet thingy on wheels (the kind you can get from Target for like 10 bucks). I have several different types of rollers and I found this to be really efficient. All my magnetics go in one draw, mesh in another, then snaps on I'm another.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 14, 2012)

candy626 said:


> I use a 3 draw plastic cabinet thingy on wheels (the kind you can get from Target for like 10 bucks). I have several different types of rollers and I found this to be really efficient. All my magnetics go in one draw, mesh in another, then snaps on I'm another.



I like it! I was thinking about something like that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2012)

i am going to use my larger rollers this weekend, so i can bun.  or i might just do a pretty pinup style.  i think i might do that.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 18, 2012)

Today was my 2nd time using my new dryer. I used the magnetic rollers but I had to go and get the clips with the extended pocket in the back. I couldn't get them to stay in with the regular clips. I saw them in Ms. Kibibi's rollersetting video. I got really long bobby pins too just in case the clips didn't work.

I think having the proper tools made a big difference. I like my curls much better. They're not silky smooth but I'll keep working on that. It could just be because I'm textlaxed. My roots aren't as straight as I would like but overall I'm very pleased. 

The one thing I would change is perhaps using a different setting lotion. Mine left my hair kinda crunchy and I think adding heat protectant may have left a bit of white film in some spots. They went away as soon as I sprayed my hair with oil sheen. 

What are you guys using to set your hair? Do you use heat protectant?

The best part is that I got my rolling time down to 50 minutes! It usually takes me an hour or more.


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jun 21, 2012)

Is this challenge still ongoing, cuz I want to join! 

I just ordered some hard mesh rollers and bought some other supplies in store. I'm so excited, because I've been looking for a different way to style my hair. I watched roller setting videos for days and scoured LHCF for tips. I plan on doing my first roller set once I get my rollers in the mail. I just hope it goes well.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 26, 2012)

I started roller setting my hair two weeks ago and so far I like it. I haven't quite gotten the pin curls down yet but I'm working on it. 
I'm currently 12 weeks post relaxed so my roots don't get straight, especially because I air dry completely. Any tips would be great!! Thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 26, 2012)

^^^^ i flat iron my roots if i wear my hair down and have big curls.

i rolled my hair last week using very larger rollers.  i liked that i didn't have to use a ton of rollers and it didn't take long.  i will be doing this again tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Sugar (Jun 27, 2012)

shortdub78 said:


> ^^^^ i flat iron my roots if i wear my hair down and have big curls.
> 
> i rolled my hair last week using very larger rollers. i liked that i didn't have to use a ton of rollers and it didn't take long. i will be doing this again tonight or tomorrow.


 
What size rollers did you use?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm so in the mood to rollerset but I have my hair in Senegalese twist . Oh well there will be plenty of time for that.


----------



## Stillsaddity (Jun 30, 2012)

So I relaxed my hair and then rollerset and air dried, and it came out perfectly!! I absolutely love the rollerset, I just wish it didn't take 24 hours for it to dry


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everybody. I've recently started practicing roller sets on my natural hair, but one problem I'm having is rolling my hair smooth enough onto the roller for a nice end result. Right now when I roll my hair it's really frizzy. Any tips from naturals who roller set?

ETA: I mean that my hair is frizzy right after I roll my hair while it's still wet. It's not smooth.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 3, 2012)

simplyevanescent said:


> Hi everybody. I've recently started practicing roller sets on my natural hair, but one problem I'm having is rolling my hair smooth enough onto the roller for a nice end result. Right now when I roll my hair it's really frizzy. Any tips from naturals who roller set?
> 
> ETA: I mean that my hair is frizzy right after I roll my hair while it's still wet. It's not smooth.



Make sure your hair is soaking wet when rolling. Keep a spray bottle of water by you this will help smooth it out. 

Adding a leave in conditioner or regular conditioner (diluted) helps. I add it to my setting lotion it. It helps smooth out the hair as well.

Roll in small sections


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar said:


> What size rollers did you use?




Sugar
i use 1-2 inch rollers.  1 inch for curly hair and 1 1/2 for bouncy hair, and 2 inches for straight hair.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

I just wanted to come in and publicly thank bebezazueta for allowing me to profile her on my site.  I have gotten so many calls, texts, and comments about that article.  People are in love with her hair and her regimen!

Thank you soooo much bebezazueta!!!

I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post the link here so I'll take it down if its not okay

http://swanghairmagazine.com/2012/07/27/real-women-real-talk-benita/


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2012)

My sets having been coming out dry as of late, as-in not moisturized. The hair is soft and bouncy but dry looking. How do you all ensure your sets are moisturizing?

I currently use a handmade leave-in, spritz hair with water then roll. I'm trying my best to stay away from -cones when setting but I may have to go back to them since I got the best sets with using Kera Care setting lotion / serum.



naturalagain2 said:


> Make sure your hair is soaking wet when rolling. Keep a spray bottle of water by you this will help smooth it out.
> 
> Adding a leave in conditioner or regular conditioner (diluted) helps. I add it to my setting lotion it. It helps smooth out the hair as well.
> 
> Roll in small sections


 
naturalagain2, what LI/setting lotion are you using and what ratio?


----------



## candy626 (Jul 30, 2012)

I want to try setting my hair on magentics this week. I really want to try the 3" rollers.


----------



## Sugar (Jul 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> My sets having been coming out dry as of late, as-in not moisturized. The hair is soft and bouncy but dry looking. How do you all ensure your sets are moisturizing?
> 
> I currently use a handmade leave-in, spritz hair with water then roll. I'm trying my best to stay away from -cones when setting but I may have to go back to them since I got the best sets with using Kera Care setting lotion / serum.
> 
> ...


 
My whole head gets spritzed with Roux Treatment & Shine (619).  Then on each section that I roll I smooth a little Suave Keratin Infusion Leave-In and a tiny bit of Frizzease Secret Weapon.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jul 30, 2012)

divachyk said:


> My sets having been coming out dry as of late, as-in not moisturized. The hair is soft and bouncy but dry looking. How do you all ensure your sets are moisturizing?
> 
> I currently use a handmade leave-in, spritz hair with water then roll. I'm trying my best to stay away from -cones when setting but I may have to go back to them since I got the best sets with using Kera Care setting lotion / serum.
> 
> ...



divachyk I use Lottabody the original kind. I don't have exact measurements but percentage wise it would be: 40% water, 30% Leave-In conditioner (I like Giovanni Direct Leave-In), 20% setting lotion, 10% Chi Silk Fusion.

My hair is moisturized and has nice hold. My hair is very coily/curly this mix helps me be able to smooth the hair better around the roller.


----------



## Angelicus (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not into "challenges" but I do roller set my hair about 2x a week. Here is my regimen:

After applying leave-in conditioner, I roller set using the mohawk method with either small red, large purple, XL gray rollers are 2XL/ > coke can size green rollers.

I tie my hair with a hairnet then either sit under the dryer or air dry. I usually flat iron the new growth or in between my "parts" for a sleek, smooth look.

Sometimes I like to set my hair upwards instead of downwards. This is especially helpful when I have a ton of new growth! It smoothes the new growth down and prepares it for super straightening. It does not have my hair looking like Jane Jetson, I promise! Here is a pic of what my hair looks like when I roll upwards:






I was four months post-relaxer in this pic.

I'm actually in rollers right now. I love my hair!


----------



## niknakmac (Aug 6, 2012)

i had the best rollerset ever Saturday afternoon.  I went out saturday night and people didn't stop asking me where i got my hair done.  It was super humid and my curls held strong.  It was even curlier than when I left the house (I wrapped for a few minutes after I took the rollers out).  I guess i finally have my moisture balance right.  My rollerset is still killing it even today.  This is so unusual for me especially after and intense workout yesterday.  My sets usually last two days at the most even when I go to the stylist. It still took me forever to get the rollers in but they were really neat and snug this time around.  It only took a year to master, I thought I would never get it! woohoo!  Can't wait to roller set next weekend.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 6, 2012)

I did a rollerset over the weekend and I think it turned out okay! I pin curled it last night.


----------



## Smiley79 (Aug 6, 2012)

Count me in. Just found this thread and love it! Im texlaxed and although my hair is progressing where I want it to (thanks to the Cassia I've been using), I now desire to have smooth silky hair.  Im getting to the fullness but I cant master smoothness.  I just realized that I am a regular blow dryer head, DUGHH! What did I expect, smooth and moist?! So anywho, Im going to swing by the BSS and pick up some Rollers and stuff and start giving it a try.  I have neck legnth hair.  If anyone can give me any product recommendations for  RollerSet Newbie, I'd greatly appreciate it. Otherwise, I'll keep you all posted on how it goes!


----------



## shortt29 (Aug 6, 2012)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> i had the best rollerset ever Saturday afternoon.  I went out saturday night and people didn't stop asking me where i got my hair done.  It was super humid and my curls held strong.  It was even curlier than when I left the house (I wrapped for a few minutes after I took the rollers out).  I guess i finally have my moisture balance right.  My rollerset is still killing it even today.  This is so unusual for me especially after and intense workout yesterday.  My sets usually last two days at the most even when I go to the stylist. It still took me forever to get the rollers in but they were really neat and snug this time around.  It only took a year to master, I thought I would never get it! woohoo!  Can't wait to roller set next weekend.




This is great! No pics???


----------



## Napp (Aug 10, 2012)

I stopped rollersetting after i passed 12 weeks and have been bunning and that seems to have been giving me breakage. So i am just doing twistouts until i can find something to tame the roots.(im currently 5 months post)


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 10, 2012)

Still roller setting weekly and I still suck at it lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 10, 2012)

sweetnikki_6 said:


> i had the best rollerset ever Saturday afternoon.  I went out saturday night and people didn't stop asking me where i got my hair done.  It was super humid and my curls held strong.  It was even curlier than when I left the house (I wrapped for a few minutes after I took the rollers out).  I guess i finally have my moisture balance right.  My rollerset is still killing it even today.  This is so unusual for me especially after and intense workout yesterday.  My sets usually last two days at the most even when I go to the stylist. It still took me forever to get the rollers in but they were really neat and snug this time around.  *It only took a year to master, *I thought I would never get it! woohoo!  Can't wait to roller set next weekend.



I've been doing it almost a year now and I still suck soo bad lol.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 10, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:
			
		

> I've been doing it almost a year now and I still suck soo bad lol.



Lol, took me about 6 months


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 10, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:


> @divachyk It's normal to see a few strands on the floor after taking the rollers out but I see the bulk of the hair come out at the shampoo bowl. That could be because they let their hair get too dry or not combing for several days though. There are many factors that contribute to that.
> 
> Maybe 10 hairs?



You aren't differentiating between shedding and breakage. What comes out when you shampoo is shedding. There may also be shedding after a rollerset or any manipulation. Breakage is another story and that would normally be short piece of hair...


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 11, 2012)

Is there any way to avoid the crunchiness of a rollerset? I like the curls, but it seems like I have a crunchy hold, particularly at my roots.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 11, 2012)

I know that I'm late joining this challenge but I'd like to join.

My goal is to grow out this terrible layered cut. Also, help me curve my laziness and stay out of the salon.  

I will be using moisturizing products for a soft rollerset sealed with coconut oil on the ends.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Aug 11, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Is there any way to avoid the crunchiness of a rollerset? I like the curls, but it seems like I have a crunchy hold, particularly at my roots.


 
gabulldawg 

I only experienced crunchy rollersets when I'm using products with too much protein or a setting lotion that is drying.

What products are you using?


----------



## Dionnesse (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi ladies 

I know i'm late but i would like to join this challenge! I have been lurking this thread for ages and finally read all 30 pages .

I am currently texlaxed around APL but i have about 3-4 inches of bonelaxed hair at the ends. Rollersetting will help me to blend the two textures. I plan on rollersetting once a week and I have been doing this inconsistently up until recently.

In the week i flexirod on dry/damp hair after co-washing when I go to the gym, I'll also randomly bun and pincurl.

I have a question - what are the benefits of using end papers? And how do you use them? I bought some last week on a whim, but I don't know what to do with them!

Thanks!


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 11, 2012)

PinkPebbles said:


> gabulldawg
> 
> I only experienced crunchy rollersets when I'm using products with too much protein or a setting lotion that is drying.
> 
> What products are you using?



The last rollerset I used the morracan curl cream and some oil.


----------



## candy626 (Aug 11, 2012)

I really liked using the 2.5 inch and 3-inch magnetic rollers last time. Everything except for about 2.5 inches of roots came out nice and silky and smooth (which was fine because I always flat iron my roots anyway)

I searched half way around the world to get my ethiopian rollers and I do love them, but...I have just always wanted to master magnetics. They are so cheap and come in very large sizes which is great because I can grab large sections of hair. Plus I think my curls and ends come out the smoothest with these..

I want to try them again for labor day weekend.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 11, 2012)

candy626 said:
			
		

> I really liked using the 2.5 inch and 3-inch magnetic rollers last time. Everything except for about 2.5 inches of roots came out nice and silky and smooth (which was fine because I always flat iron my roots anyway)
> 
> I searched half way around the world to get my ethiopian rollers and I do love them, but...I have just always wanted to master magnetics. They are so cheap and come in very large sizes which is great because I can grab large sections of hair. Plus I think my curls and ends come out the smoothest with these..
> 
> I want to try them again for labor day weekend.


candy626 what are Ethiopian rollers and what makes them great rollers? TIA.


----------



## candy626 (Aug 11, 2012)

divachyk

They are 2 inch white mesh rollers. I actually have pictures of them in my fotki.

I don't know if you're familiar with the smaller red and yellow plastic mesh rollers you can get from a BBS but they are just a even bigger version of them. They work great because you can secure them very tightly with a roller pick, so roots will be straighter and smoother.

You just have to go through changes to get them. I ordered mine from Italy and it took a month before I got them. And of course now that I have them, I want to use the cheapie $2 magnetic rollers ...


----------



## Sugar (Aug 11, 2012)

gabulldawg said:


> Is there any way to avoid the crunchiness of a rollerset? I like the curls, but it seems like I have a crunchy hold, particularly at my roots.


 
I started using a creamy leave-in conditioner and I don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## gabulldawg (Aug 18, 2012)

My most recent rollerset turned out pretty good!  I just used conditioner and coconut oil. I will be interested to see how long the curls last this time since I didn't use any holding product on the set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I am interested in getting into roller set. Could you ladies please tell me what styling products I need. I am specifcally interested in setting lotion. I know i need to begin with clean hair that has been deep conditioned.

 Can I use a leave in? 
    If so how much? I assume something light and appiled sparingly 
What is a good setting lotion?
    I looked into Giovanni sunset styling lotion, but it seems so much like their direct   leave in I wonder if it is worth it.

What else do I need to know. My goal is to begin to practice as early as this weekend so I can have a working knowledge for an upcoming event.


----------



## Americka (Sep 1, 2012)

Bumping for mummy0f2boyz


----------



## Napp (Sep 2, 2012)

i rolled my hair and initially it looked great. i did a ponytail rollerset with the front traditionally set.after a few hours my roots had reverted all over. it was so puffy but luckily it was still wearable. it seems like i cannot be natural and rollerset at the same time. i have to chose one or the other.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 2, 2012)

Don't say that! I'm natural and determined to rollerset! We can find a solution together!


----------



## Napp (Sep 2, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Don't say that! I'm natural and determined to rollerset! We can find a solution together!



i would really like to figure out a solution. i relaxed so i could rollerset and have it last. i rollerset my natural hair plenty of time but it didnt last. that was the part i hated. next time i will try using a stronger setting lotion and flat ironing the roots.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 2, 2012)

Is flat ironing your roots safer than flat ironing the length?
I am still in the early stages. This week will be try number 4. I think I need to realize that my hair will never be relaxer straight. And that's okay since I don't want that look.

I would like to reduce the puff. I am going to try mixing setting lotion with cobditoner this week. And of course trying to roll tighter.


----------



## candy626 (Sep 2, 2012)

Tried magnetics yesterday. Could not get my roots taut to save my life. I had about 3 inches of curly roots that needed to be flat ironed. In the process of flat ironing my roots, I over seperated my curls (which I think were not 100% dry) and then my hair just super frizzy at the bottom. Decided to just flat iron the whole thing.

Next time will use my Conici/ethiopian rollers with end papers.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 2, 2012)

I find end papers,though diffcult, helpful. But like you my roots have so much texture. I feel like I am rolling tight but pinning too loose. I'm not.sure what to do


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Sep 2, 2012)

Does anyone know how to rollerset properly using cold wave rods? I got the large brown ones and the smaller orange ones but when I but them in they are too lose and not close enought to my scalp


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 3, 2012)

topnotch1010 said:
			
		

> My hair goal for next year: Full BSL. My hair is cut in 100 different layers.
> 
> Products: I use BB Foam Wrap mixed with my "old faithful" Lottabody & water. 2:1:1 respectively. I use the turquoise magnetic rollers and a pibbs 514. If I want my hair "flat iron straight", I roll on red.
> 
> ...



I know I'm super late... But I really want to join this to finish out the year with no blow-dried heat.  To accomplish this, air drying and roller setting are to be my best friends 

Goal:  I would like to be Full APL by years end.

Products:  I only use a leave in conditioner and dime size of heat protectant.  I hate the "hold" of a setting lotion because I Rollerset to achieve a body-filled wrap.  I'm not too interested in the curls.  My leave ins are Baba de Caracol or Lacio Lacio.  I use the grey and red magnetic rollers.  I have the salons r us dryer.

Technique:  I roll under (abajo/down) for body.  I do the Mohawk style (traditional Dominican process) and blow out my roots only once dry on the lowest setting. I pull my rollers extremely tight and have had great success from this from years of doing it.  Plus my family has owned many Dom Salons where I would watch firsthand the process 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2012)

i fell off the wagon this summer, but i am back on track for the fall and winter.  i rolled my hair and flat ironed my roots this morning.  now i am going to pin my hair up in the back and call it a day.  this will be pretty much how i will wear my hair for the rest of the year.  i am not wearing it down until the holidays.


----------



## danysedai (Sep 3, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Is flat ironing your roots safer than flat ironing the length?
> I am still in the early stages. This week will be try number 4. I think I need to realize that my hair will never be relaxer straight. And that's okay since I don't want that look.
> 
> I would like to reduce the puff. I am going to try mixing setting lotion with cobditoner this week. And of course trying to roll tighter.



Blairx0, I feel that, as your roots is the newgrowth so it's stronger, less exposed to chemicals, dyes, products,etc it is safer to flat iron the NG rather than flat iron the whole strand where the hair is older, already relaxed, dyed, weaker,etc. At least I had more retention and my hair got longer once I stopped flat ironing the whole length and focused on the NG. Your length and ends will be smooth anyway from the roller, when you flat iron the NG only will get rid of the "roller separation marks" and your hair will lay smoother.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 3, 2012)

danysedai said:
			
		

> Blairx0, I feel that, as your roots is the newgrowth so it's stronger, less exposed to chemicals, dyes, products,etc it is safer to flat iron the NG rather than flat iron the whole strand where the hair is older, already relaxed, dyed, weaker,etc. At least I had more retention and my hair got longer once I stopped flat ironing the whole length and focused on the NG. Your length and ends will be smooth anyway from the roller, when you flat iron the NG only will get rid of the "roller separation marks" and your hair will lay smoother.



My hair is natural so I have a good real of puff. But I agree my roots are stronger than my ends. My hair has a lot of texture after I rollerset, but I think I need more dry time.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 5, 2012)

Thinking of trying smaller rollers for straighter roots. Any thoughts?


----------



## Napp (Sep 5, 2012)

im sittin under the dryer doing a mid week set to revive my hair


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 5, 2012)

Napp said:
			
		

> im sittin under the dryer doing a mid week set to revive my hair



That is my plan for tomorrow. I also plan on switching up my products and rollers in the hopes of improved results


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2012)

i plan on washing and rolling my hair tomorrow, if not Saturday.


----------



## lushlady (Sep 6, 2012)

One of the few positives about cooler weather for me is that I can rollerset and actually wear the set out.  I rollerset my hair this past weekend to stretch it before flat twisting it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 6, 2012)

All rolled up and under the dryer. I am starting to get the hang of securing with duck clips. Now if I can just stay under the dryer until I am all dry


----------



## Napp (Sep 8, 2012)

here is my ponytail set. it came out ok and was much quicker than usual but i think i prefer traditional sets better. i used a little heat on the part and crown. i didnt really care for this set much. i think i will be going back o using the red rollers all over. the 2in rollers give me too much of a loose curl.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 8, 2012)

Just set my hair using Cantu Shea butter leave in and coconut oil. I'm letting it airdry. I hope it turns out good!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 8, 2012)

Napp said:


> here is my ponytail set. it came out ok and was much quicker than usual but i think i prefer traditional sets better. i used a little heat on the part and crown. i didnt really care for this set much. i think i will be going back o using the red rollers all over. the 2in rollers give me too much of a loose curl.



Napp, what did you set your hair with? How many ponies did you use? ETA: I think your hair is very pretty.


----------



## TracyNicole (Sep 8, 2012)

My LCL beauty dryer arrived on Thursday.  DH put it together last night and I wash and set my hair on magnetic rollers this morning.  I didn't get good pictures because I had to run out to a business lunch but I wanted to post that I am in love.  My hair was dry in 25 minutes and is so soft I have to resist the urge to pet myself on the head!  I set with a little Wen Lavender and Chi heat protectant.


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 9, 2012)

My rollerset turned out great!  It's not crunchy! I used Cantu Shea butter leave in and coconut oil. The only issue is that I think I used too much oil.  But it still looks good.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Sep 9, 2012)

I forgot who mentioned that they use Vitale setting lotion for their rollersets, but I am so grateful!  I will be using this instead of Lottabody from now on.  The shine and bounce are what I wasn't getting with Lottabody.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Napp, what did you set your hair with? How many ponies did you use? ETA: I think your hair is very pretty.



Thanks! divachyk. i set with razac leave in and vitale olive oil foam. i did about 14 sections in all. hth


----------



## Napp (Sep 9, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:


> I forgot who mentioned that they use Vitale setting lotion for their rollersets, but I am so grateful!  I will be using this instead of Lottabody from now on.  The shine and bounce are what I wasn't getting with Lottabody.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF




it was meeeeee

I havent wanted anything else since i found it

my favorite is the mo body thickening one. but the olive oil is good too. mo body has more hold though


----------



## Nyssa28 (Sep 9, 2012)

Napp said:


> it was meeeeee
> 
> I havent wanted anything else since i found it
> 
> my favorite is the mo body thickening one. but the olive oil is good too. mo body has more hold though



Thank you soooo much.  I must try the mo body, but until then.  :reddancer:


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2012)

Haven't traditional set in a very long time. Took forever but I'm pleased.


----------



## bebezazueta (Sep 10, 2012)

divachyk really nice job lady!


----------



## divachyk (Sep 10, 2012)

Ladies, about how much breakage do you get when doing traditional sets?


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 11, 2012)

Just set my hair with a different method from the usual as well as having my mp3 player on during and I think I did it in under 30 minutes! WTF happened? It's usually somewhere near an hour with a load of trouble. I will definitely be doing this again, so happy.
This is with like 3 hours of sleep under my belt in the last 24 hrs too too I think I'm going nuts in a good way, I'm actually scared of why my brain is working so well lol. 
Under the dryer now. I hope it turns out well.


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey ladies! I'm an avid rollersetter and I LOVE it!  My hair is become longer and healthier because of it!  

Question...anyone drying their hair solely on the COOL setting versus WARM or NORMAL setting?  I've only ever used the WARM/NORMAL setting, but thinking drying my hair on the COOL setting will be a healthier option, even if it takes longer.  Thoughts? TIA for your input!


ALSO, I use magnetic rollers with metal clips or long bobby pins to secure.  FOR THOSE OF YOU USING MESH ROLLERS, how do you secure the rollers tightly for a good set?  THANKS A BUNCH!!!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 14, 2012)

Bumping...


----------



## Lurkee (Sep 14, 2012)

I did a roller set today and I can feel a difference. I used setting lotion and I used a rats tail comb. Normally I use a wide toothed comb but after the roller set, my hair is not smooth and I have lots of tangles. 

With the small comb, my hair feels so smooth. I feel I lost a lot of hair in the process though. I really don't know what to do about it. 

The first ball of hair was during the rolling process. The second is from combing out the curls with a big comb.


----------



## Lurkee (Sep 14, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:
			
		

> Hey ladies! I'm an avid rollersetter and I LOVE it!  My hair is become longer and healthier because of it!
> 
> Question...anyone drying their hair solely on the COOL setting versus WARM or NORMAL setting?  I've only ever used the WARM/NORMAL setting, but thinking drying my hair on the COOL setting will be a healthier option, even if it takes longer.  Thoughts? TIA for your input!
> 
> ALSO, I use magnetic rollers with metal clips or long bobby pins to secure.  FOR THOSE OF YOU USING MESH ROLLERS, how do you secure the rollers tightly for a good set?  THANKS A BUNCH!!!



WendellaWoody, I have tried air drying and warm drying and in my experience the warm dryer is the better option for how the hair turns out. I use a medium setting on my standing hair dryer about 40 degree Celsius. I get hot ears so I cannot stand more than that.


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 14, 2012)

Lurkee, thanks so much for replying!  I use my hooded dryer on warm too, but I'm really trying to minimize heat.  That's why I'm thinking of trying the cool setting on my dryer.

I'll update on the results!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 14, 2012)

Lurkee, congrats on your rollerset experience!  I HAVE to set with a rattail comb in order to ensure a smooth, straight set.


----------



## Lurkee (Sep 14, 2012)

WendellaWoody said:
			
		

> Lurkee, thanks so much for replying!  I use my hooded dryer on warm too, but I'm really trying to minimize heat.  That's why I'm thinking of trying the cool setting on my dryer.
> 
> I'll update on the results!



Yeah please give an update. What I know is that since the ends of the hair are protected in the set, and the dryer provides an even distribution of warm air, then the heat is not damaging to the hair. I might be wrong though.


----------



## Vshanell (Sep 15, 2012)

Ready to get back to my sets in the fall! It's still humid sometimes so I'm holding off for awhile. Love my curls but missing my length from sets and silk wraps.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been rollerseting all year. I have finally grown out my cut, but I am ready for a new one! I'm in a sick cycle, I love having an actual hairstyle but then get tired of it and start growing it out and when it finally starts growing out I am ready for a new cut.  I have to say rollersetting consistenly has really improved the health of my hair.  It's a lot fuller and stays alot more moisturized.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 18, 2012)

Too sick for work so sitting under the dryer with rollers. Just thought I would bump this thread and say I am still on my quest to get my weekly roll on


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 18, 2012)

All rolled up and taking a break from the dryer. Hoping for better results than rolls past


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 18, 2012)

Update...

So using the cooler setting on the hair dryer was great...at first.  I ended up having to up the heat to WARM, since it was taking too long to dry, and my fiance and I had an event to get to.  So, I'll try it again next time, and will allot for time for the hair to get completely dry on cool.  But, my hair turned out fantastic, nonetheless!!!  Full of body, shine, and the color from my recent henna was on point!


----------



## QueenRoller (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello Ladies! I'm new to LHCF and have been lurking in this thread for the last couple weeks. I'm an avid rollersetter and have enjoyed reading all the posts with everyone's various techniques. Now that the weather is getting cooler, I will try to be more consistent with rollersets each week. I'm 5 months post and I'm hoping I can keep up with rollersets about two more months. In the past, I Cowashed my ponytail and air dried once I got past 3 months. This is the first time i've done rollersets with my relaxer grown out this much.  I usually go 6-7 months between relaxers, but start ponytailing around month 4.


----------



## Lurkee (Sep 20, 2012)

QueenRoller said:


> Hello Ladies! I'm new to LHCF and have been lurking in this thread for the last couple weeks. I'm an avid rollersetter and have enjoyed reading all the posts with everyone's various techniques. Now that the weather is getting cooler, I will try to be more consistent with rollersets each week. I'm 5 months post and I'm hoping I can keep up with rollersets about two more months. In the past, I Cowashed my ponytail and air dried once I got past 3 months. This is the first time i've done rollersets with my relaxer grown out this much.  I usually go 6-7 months between relaxers, but start ponytailing around month 4.



QueenRoller, 

You have gorgeous hair.


----------



## Oasis (Sep 20, 2012)

how long does it take to get the process down? ive watched video after video and read thread after thread. for some reason, though, i just can't do it.

the thing that gets me is the placement of the rollers. i either cant get them all to fit or i cant get them tight enough or hair is falling off the sides. all bad.

any tips?


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't say that I've gotten down, but it is getting easier. I hope by month 6, I'm on 3, it will be a simple process

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 20, 2012)

Oasis said:


> how long does it take to get the process down? ive watched video after video and read thread after thread. for some reason, though, i just can't do it.
> 
> the thing that gets me is the placement of the rollers. i either cant get them all to fit or i cant get them tight enough or hair is falling off the sides. all bad.
> 
> any tips?


 
It took me about a year and I actually think it still takes me a long time to get my rollers in.  Usually just under an hour.  I really want to get this down to about 30 minutes but when I try to rush it I just end up taking even longer.

the best tips I have are:

keep the hair very wet
don't put too much hair on the roller
make sure your hair is totally dry before removing rollers

I like a really curly set.  I have tried the traditional mohawk set but apparently my head is too big.  I do two rows down the middle instead of one.  This solved alot of problems for me.


----------



## QueenRoller (Sep 20, 2012)

Oasis said:
			
		

> how long does it take to get the process down? ive watched video after video and read thread after thread. for some reason, though, i just can't do it.
> 
> the thing that gets me is the placement of the rollers. i either cant get them all to fit or i cant get them tight enough or hair is falling off the sides. all bad.
> 
> any tips?



I can't remember how long it took me to get comfortable because I've been doing rollersets for a good 10 years, but it definitely took a while. You need a rattail comb for parting the little sections for rolling, but first i part my hair into three sections with a big comb (middle mohawk and each side) and sometimes it helps to separately clip each side so that hair doesnt get in the way and then i focus on the middle mohawk section taking care to make small sections. The rat tail comb helps to make parts in the back of my hair where I can't see. As I comb the hair with the rattail comb to get it smooth before rolling I'm combing it toward the front so when i roll, the roller is further toward the front making more room for additional rollers behind it in the row. When I get to the side, I part that in half so there's a section near my face and another one towards the back and I clip that back section again to keep the hair out of my way. Next I'll start parting the front section for rolling (I fit three 1.5 inch rollers or four 1 inch rollers in the front side section. When I get to the back side section I again rely on the rat tail comb to make my parts since I can't see that hair. And of course I do the same process for the other side. I also think the rollers with the clips are a lot easier than using pins or clips. I can make my rollers tighter with the clips. the key is practice. You will eventually become a pro. I remember my first rollerset had the sections too big and my hair didn't dry all the way so needless to say it didn't turn out well, but I think I've gotten pretty good now at knowing how much hair should be in each roller because I usually have pretty close to the same number of rollers leftover when I'm done. Stay encouraged, you will get it!!


----------



## WendellaWoody (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome QueenRoller!  Your hair is fab and I'm sure all your rollersetting has much to do with it!

Oasis, don't get discouraged!  I know how you feel.  Though I've been roller setting on regular basis since 1996, I definitely remember the early days when my sets were a hotmess!!!  I had helmet head for days, lost so much hair in the comb during the process from rushing and getting frustrated with the process, and pretty much felt like you do now.  But, I kept on trying.  I was determined to get it right, and before I knew it was rolling great sets for me and for my family/friends.

#1.  Allot PLENTY of time for the process.  This helps to guard against rushing and getting frustrated, all of which is NO BUENO.

#2. I keep the hair very wet.  I use very diluted LottaBody and water.

#3. Magnetic rollers work best for me.

*#4.  I roll my hair UPWARD on the roller.  Section a piece of hair, run your rattail comb through it to ensure it's smooth and tangle-free, then place the roller ON TOP of the hair and roll upward.  This method has always yielded the best set for me.  The rollers stay in tight and my roots always end up smooth. * 

#5. Don't take rollers out until hair in completely dry.
#6. Make sure you make small sections so that hair doesn't fall off the sides of the roller.  This equals BREAKAGE!  Plus, it's painful, as you can feel the hairs pulling during the drying process.

#7. *DON'T GIVE UP, KEEP ON TRYING AND KEEP ON PUSHIN'!!!  I PROMISE YOU'LL GET THE HANG OF IT!!*


----------



## shortt29 (Sep 20, 2012)

Oasis said:
			
		

> how long does it take to get the process down? ive watched video after video and read thread after thread. for some reason, though, i just can't do it.
> 
> the thing that gets me is the placement of the rollers. i either cant get them all to fit or i cant get them tight enough or hair is falling off the sides. all bad.
> 
> any tips?



Try ponytail roller sets. They work great for me and I achieve the same look as if I didn't make ponytails.


----------



## Angelicus (Sep 21, 2012)

I love roller setting. I am under the dryer right now with my roller set and hair net. Lately, I've noticed that my curls have not lasted long so I recently purchased Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion, something that I have not used in years. Hopefully my curls will last three days!


----------



## Morenita (Sep 21, 2012)

QueenRoller said:


> I can't remember how long it took me to get comfortable because I've been doing rollersets for a good 10 years, but it definitely took a while. You need a rattail comb for parting the little sections for rolling, but first i part my hair into three sections with a big comb (middle mohawk and each side) and sometimes it helps to separately clip each side so that hair doesnt get in the way and then i focus on the middle mohawk section taking care to make small sections. The rat tail comb helps to make parts in the back of my hair where I can't see. As I comb the hair with the rattail comb to get it smooth before rolling I'm combing it toward the front so when i roll, the roller is further toward the front making more room for additional rollers behind it in the row. When I get to the side, I part that in half so there's a section near my face and another one towards the back and I clip that back section again to keep the hair out of my way. Next I'll start parting the front section for rolling (I fit three 1.5 inch rollers or four 1 inch rollers in the front side section. When I get to the back side section I again rely on the rat tail comb to make my parts since I can't see that hair. And of course I do the same process for the other side. I also think the rollers with the clips are a lot easier than using pins or clips. I can make my rollers tighter with the clips. the key is practice. You will eventually become a pro. I remember my first rollerset had the sections too big and my hair didn't dry all the way so needless to say it didn't turn out well, but I think I've gotten pretty good now at knowing how much hair should be in each roller because I usually have pretty close to the same number of rollers leftover when I'm done. Stay encouraged, you will get it!!





WendellaWoody said:


> Welcome QueenRoller!  Your hair is fab and I'm sure all your rollersetting has much to do with it!
> 
> Oasis, don't get discouraged!  I know how you feel.  Though I've been roller setting on regular basis since 1996, I definitely remember the early days when my sets were a hotmess!!!  I had helmet head for days, lost so much hair in the comb during the process from rushing and getting frustrated with the process, and pretty much felt like you do now.  But, I kept on trying.  I was determined to get it right, and before I knew it was rolling great sets for me and for my family/friends.
> 
> ...



That's my sister ya'll! (QueenRoller)

I can't rollerset to save my life, but just wanted to drop in and say that


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer thinking this heat feels nice on a chilly night. I know I rushed my front rollers, but I am hoping for a good stretch at the crown

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 25, 2012)

Maybe my best set ever too bad I have big flakes from not rinsing well. Sigh.  It is up in a bun now awaiting another try

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 25, 2012)

I think I may roller set next week instead of flat iron...


----------



## Solitude (Sep 25, 2012)

Oasis said:


> how long does it take to get the process down? ive watched video after video and read thread after thread. for some reason, though, i just can't do it.
> 
> the thing that gets me is the placement of the rollers. i either cant get them all to fit or i cant get them tight enough or hair is falling off the sides. all bad.
> 
> any tips?



Oasis

It only took me a couple of tries BUT that is because I had been watching the ladies at the salon for a while and I bought a rollersetting DVD that had a tutorial. 

You should try the mohawk method if all of your rollers don't fit. I put a row down the middle, then two smaller sections on each side going down. When you're rolling, try to think "roll, roll pull (tighter)" as you roll to keep the roller smooth and taunt.


----------



## Oasis (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks for all the tips! i'll probably try again in a few weeks.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't what in hell came over me, but I rolled my hair and I'm under the dryer at 2am. 

The dryer is feeling relaxing though since it is a little chilly and after I will sleep with the rollers and take them out in the morning. And yes I can sleep with rollers in

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2012)

Fell asleep under the dryer. After 2 hours of drying and sleeping another 4 hours in those rollers my hair was cold when I woke up meaning it still wasn't dry.

sigh at least I know sleeping in rollers isn't horribly uncomfortable

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 29, 2012)

I plan to rollerset next week using large purple and grey rollers.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looking forward to rollersettong 2013 so I can formally join

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Sep 30, 2012)

i felt a little expirimental and decided to roll my hair with tresemme naturals conditioner a la mahogany curls. surprisingly it was super easy to roll my 6 month post hair and get the roots taut with this stuff which really surprised me!. im currently sitting under the dryer. i hope it comes out looking nice.


----------



## The Girl (Sep 30, 2012)

grrr my soft bonnet dryer is just way too loud.  Bought it in a pinch, thought I was good...now I have to find a new one and blowdry a full head of rollers tonight...


----------



## Napp (Oct 1, 2012)

Napp said:


> i felt a little expirimental and decided to roll my hair with tresemme naturals conditioner a la mahogany curls. surprisingly it was super easy to roll my 6 month post hair and get the roots taut with this stuff which really surprised me!. im currently sitting under the dryer. i hope it comes out looking nice.



it came out really nice. it was duller than usual but still pretty shiny over all. my hair is so soft! it feels a bit producty though. the results remind me of when i rollerset my hair with rusk smoother back in the day with a little less crunch. Id recommend it to anyone with alot of new growth or even natural hair. 

 the real test will be how it holds up during the week. i think i might even pass up my beloved razac leave in conditioner for this! ill post pictures later in the week.


----------



## cherrynicole (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm not an official challenger but I just finished roller setting! Definitely going to up this in 2013!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 1, 2012)

cherrynicole said:


> I'm not an official challenger but I just finished roller setting! Definitely going to up this in 2013!



Same here!

Sent from my PC36100 using LHCF


----------



## Nyssa28 (Oct 1, 2012)

I loved my rollerset from last week, I hope this week's turns out just as nice.  Will post pics of both sets tomorrow.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi ladies I've been rollersetting heavily since I went back to a relaxer in June. This one is my favorite though. 



Loving my length just wanted to share. Finishing the quarter strong!


----------



## GrowAHead (Oct 10, 2012)

I rollerset once per week! would love to join the 2013 challenge!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 10, 2012)

I am still trying t find out if Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion is working for me. I've been wrapping my hair so I haven't been able to tell if it helps keep the curl or not.

I think I will do without it for this roller set day-- I'll try it on Saturday and see what happens...


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 10, 2012)

Keep us posted. I have never had luck with their line, but I love a success story


----------



## niknakmac (Oct 10, 2012)

Moved on to bigger rollers this week. I still had alot of pretty curls, my set lasted 3 days the rainy damp weather caused the fall.  I think i may even go bigger with the rollers this weekend.


----------



## Napp (Oct 11, 2012)

Napp said:


> it came out really nice. it was duller than usual but still pretty shiny over all. my hair is so soft! it feels a bit producty though. the results remind me of when i rollerset my hair with rusk smoother back in the day with a little less crunch. Id recommend it to anyone with alot of new growth or even natural hair.
> 
> the real test will be how it holds up during the week. i think i might even pass up my beloved razac leave in conditioner for this! ill post pictures later in the week.
























my hair felt too coated which is a shame because it worked so well. my hair just didnt have the lightness and bounce i was used to. this might be a good alternative for naturals though who  want a smooth set. my hair stayed straight for the whole week but the curls fell after 3 days.


----------



## ctosha (Oct 12, 2012)

For those of you who use the ponytail method what type of ponytail holders are being used, is that area wet after wards where the ponytail holders were? 

I think this will be the option I will use. I want to show some lenght with my natural hair but not use direct heat at the same time. Seems to be a win win with rollersetting.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 12, 2012)

^^I never considered ponytail rollersetting as a natural. I will be interested to see the replies.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 12, 2012)

I was rollersetting at one point but my dryer sucked and i never bought a more expensive one out of the fear that I wouldnt use it regularly. What tutorial are you guys using to do rollersets properly. I'm about an inch away from apl, whereas before I was neck length trying to do them. TIA.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 12, 2012)

ctosha said:


> For those of you who use the ponytail method what type of ponytail holders are being used, is that area wet after wards where the ponytail holders were?
> 
> I think this will be the option I will use. I want to show some lenght with my natural hair but not use direct heat at the same time. Seems to be a win win with rollersetting.



This may help
http://www.curlyincolorado.com/2011/12/ponytail-roller-set-on-natural-hair.html?m=1


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Oct 12, 2012)

ctosha said:


> For those of you who use the ponytail method what type of ponytail holders are being used, is that area wet after wards where the ponytail holders were?
> 
> I think this will be the option I will use. I want to show some lenght with my natural hair but not use direct heat at the same time. Seems to be a win win with rollersetting.



I use those little black rubber bands that have 100 in a bag. Yes the area is usually still wet after the rest of my hair has dried. It takes a little longer but maybe it depends on the size of the section


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 12, 2012)

Rolled up and under the dryer. Why is it as soon as I sit here I want to do nothing but get up


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 12, 2012)

So I stopped rollersetting for about a month to a month and a half  because I was working tons of hrs and had no time. I was flat ironing probably twice a week *cringe* instead and my hair has already suffered because of it. It looks like sh*t if I try to wash and go now lol. I'm giving it a break now by wearing  braidout and early next week it's back to rollersets.
I think I'm also going to try "silk wrapping" soon...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 12, 2012)

@Oasis, I've been rollersetting for about one year now and it's still quite tricky for me but not like those first few months .  Try using the rollers with snap on covers for some areas...
These videos were helpful for me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2AX8KHMJyQ&feature=channel_video_title

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vkb7RAW3ssY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6maZ1ITpFE&feature=plcp
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28AUJFSYRyU&feature=plcp


 A helpful fotki from a member here kblc06, she uses the snap on rollers.
http://public.fotki.com/kblc06/new-hair-year-2-jan/wet-rollerset-tutor/#media

Also I would be NOWHERE without these clips. The regular clips are a MESS for me 
MisKibibi uses these in the vid above.
http://www.sallybeauty.com/Metal-Clips/SBS-292509,default,pd.html


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2012)

Last week I rollerset with my French bouffant rollers and this week I decided to rollerset with my Diane plastic mesh rollers!  It took me 5 minutes to detangle, apply leave ins & section my hair and a record 20 minutes to rollerset my hair using 23 rollers!  I'm getting faster YAY!  I should open up a rollersetting bar.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2012)

i have been using hot rollers once a week and to maintain the style, i have been using flexi rods.  i might roll my hair the traditional way today if i feel like it.


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:
			
		

> Hi ladies I've been rollersetting heavily since I went back to a relaxer in June. This one is my favorite though.
> 
> Loving my length just wanted to share. Finishing the quarter strong!



Beautiful job lady!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 13, 2012)

Napp said:
			
		

> my hair felt too coated which is a shame because it worked so well. my hair just didnt have the lightness and bounce i was used to. this might be a good alternative for naturals though who  want a smooth set. my hair stayed straight for the whole week but the curls fell after 3 days.



Yes love it!  Those are my fave rollers. I have some in right now.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 13, 2012)

I just bought some boot leg curl formers so I plan on streching my hair via rollers or formers/flexi rods all through the winter. I am hoping this keeps SSK at bay


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 13, 2012)

H0tPinkButtafly said:
			
		

> I use those little black rubber bands that have 100 in a bag. Yes the area is usually still wet after the rest of my hair has dried. It takes a little longer but maybe it depends on the size of the section



I use the same ones or the small clear plastic bands and my hair is never still wet...I make sure the rolled hair ant the hair at the roots are completely dry


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 14, 2012)

Ooooooooweeeeeeeeeee there are some beautiful heads of hair in here!!! You girls are inspirational!!

I'm back on the bandwagon!! Temps have begun to cool a bit to the lower to mid 80's with less humidity, so I can start back setting!!

I will do my first rollerset for the season after church today. I'll resume my regular Thurs & Sun routine. 

Glad to be back!!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm trying to set weekly without fail. I tend to get less breakage throughout the week with sleek hair vs. textured hair that accompanies air drying.

topnotch1010, do you wear your hair throughout the week after setting or put it in an updo?


----------



## topnotch1010 (Oct 14, 2012)

It depends on the weather. I try to wear the set throughout the week, wrapping every night. If it's raining or it gets wet, I bun. 

Do you wear your sets for a week or are you doing a updo combo?

divachyk


----------



## divachyk (Oct 15, 2012)

topnotch1010, an updo combo. I might wear it down the first few days but it goes up as the week goes on. In cooler temps, I almost always pin it up.


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 16, 2012)

i wanna join this challenge and learn a few tips on how to get a smooth rollerset.
I just took off my "training wheels",I used to do pony tail rollersets but today i finally did a set without rubberbands. Im pretty excited about that cause I was always so worried about breakage with the bands. its not the best set but its improvement lol.
i will be setting after every wash which is usually once a week sometime twice a week.
will post some pics if its not 2 embarrassing


----------



## shortt29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hyacinthe said:
			
		

> i wanna join this challenge and learn a few tips on how to get a smooth rollerset.
> I just took off my "training wheels",I used to do pony tail rollersets but today i finally did a set without rubberbands. Im pretty excited about that cause I was always so worried about breakage with the bands. its not the best set but its improvement lol.
> i will be setting after every wash which is usually once a week sometime twice a week.
> will post some pics if its not 2 embarrassing



I can't wait until I'm able to take the training wheels off! I'm almost 8 months into my transition so I don't see them coming off anytime soon. Lol


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 17, 2012)

shortt29 said:


> I can't wait until I'm able to take the training wheels off! I'm almost 8 months into my transition so I don't see them coming off anytime soon. Lol



You will get there...my rollersets make me 
 im glad that i can see the humor in my errors.
ive been scoping thru the thread and i already found some great tips yay


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 18, 2012)

for you ladies with stand up dryers how do you put the adjustable piece into the spring area? I have it all set up besides the part. Do you push it into the spring or what? my instructions were garbage so i thought maybe some of you ladies would know.

TIA!

ETA: NVM!!! figured it out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 18, 2012)

Planning on rolling tonight!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 18, 2012)

All roller up and the dryer. Rolling is getting faster and faster


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 18, 2012)

Are there any 4b naturals roller setting?


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 18, 2012)

I roller set and I'm natural. I know I am type four, but which gradation I'm not sure. My roots don't get that straight but my ssk issue is gone. And I can wear my hair up or down and enjoy less shrinkage


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 18, 2012)

Blair, do you use a setting lotion?


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 18, 2012)

charmtreese said:


> Blair, do you use a setting lotion?



Admittedly I have only been at this for about  3 months. I roll on freshly deep conditioned hair. I use a diluted giovanni direct leave in and Jane carter wrap and roll. While I like it I will likely shop around. I keep my hair wet with a spray bottle. The one Setting lotion I tried was too icky for me.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 19, 2012)

just did my first rollerset in like 3 1/2 yrs. it came out ok...def not as good as the salons...but I know it takes practice...I also think I used too much protein and not enough moisture


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 20, 2012)

I washed and DC'ed my hair and tried to rollerset my hair last night using the large purple and grey rollers... MAJOR fail.  I couldn't get the parting right and the rollers weren't taught enough.  So I just let it airdry. I may cowash this afternoon and just do a rollerset with the green magnetic rollers. I was trying to go for more of a straight/sleek look rather than a curly look. Oh well.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 20, 2012)

Sitting under the dryer now with my trusted green magnetic rollers. Maybe I'll try to roller wrap it to loosen the curls.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 20, 2012)

Set turned out great! Bouncy and shiny! I just wrapped it so hopefully it will be wavy and full of body.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 20, 2012)

Glad to hear about your success


----------



## Hyacinthe (Oct 20, 2012)

I rollerset my hair after I deep conditioned tonight.
It took FOREVER to get the rollers in my hair and my arms were burning,I need to lift some weights
s/o to EbonyCprincess I Checked out her tutorial on her website and it was so easy to follow
She was a great help though my rollers werent taut enough,it is by far the best rollerset that Ive done,under the dryer as I type this,will return to post my results.


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm loving this set!!!!!! So soft and bouncy. I did a makeshift roller wrap to loosen the curls and I love the waves it produced! Also as the days go by the waves loosen more, so i'm thinking eventually it will just be straight with body. I need my own hooded dryer! I have to borrow mil's when I want to set.  I'd definitely do it more often if I had my own.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 23, 2012)

You should ask Santa to bring you a dryer


----------



## Nyssa28 (Oct 25, 2012)

gabulldawg - Do you wrap it every night?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## loveafterwar (Oct 25, 2012)

I plan on doing my first roller set tonight. I have lotta body, argan oil foam, leave in conditioner, and some serum. When you mix your spray bottle do you add everything inside with the water or do you add each thing individually with each section before you roll it?


----------



## gabulldawg (Oct 25, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:


> @gabulldawg - Do you wrap it every night?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


 
Yes I have been. I didn't last night because I was too tired.  I like how long it lasted, though. It would've lasted longer if I'd have wrapped it last night. But it was really tangled when I woke up because I didn't even comb my hair out before I tied it up.


----------



## GrowAHead (Oct 25, 2012)

Peeks in to say I GOT MY HAIR DRYER FROM SALONS R US YESTERDAY!!!

Off to rollerset....


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 25, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> Peeks in to say I GOT MY HAIR DRYER FROM SALONS R US YESTERDAY!!!
> 
> Off to rollerset....



I got mine from there and love it


----------



## GrowAHead (Oct 29, 2012)

Bump........


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 30, 2012)

I caved and ordered Macherie's DVD lol.
I'll report back on whether it's helpful for me. I've been setting over a year on and off but haven't gotten a proper technique down so i feel like it was time to try a learning tool.
Crosses fingers that the DVD is helpful, it's $10 now...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Oct 30, 2012)

Also my hair is getting very long now, my ends are wispy but my hair is still past waist now so rollersetting is even more difficult. I need a trim but I promised no trims till 2013 and I think I still won't trim till mid year. I want to see if these ends fill in.


----------



## H0tPinkButtafly (Oct 30, 2012)

Have rollersetting helped with split ends?


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 4, 2012)

No rollersetting going on in LHCF land? BUMP...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 5, 2012)

So I watched the rollersetting portion of Macherie's DVD. I did get some seemingly useful tips out of it. It was nice seeing a pro like her have the same issues setting as I do lol, it wasn't absolutely perfect as I imagined  lol. Gonna do my first set tonight since watching the DVD. I will report back as to how it worked for me.
I would definitely recommend the DVD if you're having issues with setting.


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 5, 2012)

what setting issues do you have? ^^ SerenavanderWoodsen


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 5, 2012)

sharifeh Endless ones 
Clip placement issues, parting issues, not enough room on my head for the rollers issues, not tight enough rolling issues.. some of my sets are agony and some are easy lol.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Nov 5, 2012)

So I found the set much more efficient since watching Macherie's DVD. I was able to roll much tighter and fit all the rollers on my head too! I had some trouble on my right side toward the back because I find it more awkward for some reason but I found the DVD to help tremendously. It was like it all makes some kind of sense now since seeing her do it . And also seeing that she had some the same issues I have that I didn't see addressed on YT vids ( like getting them to fit on your head).
I would recommend the DVD for anyone who wants to learn how to set or who's been setting a while and still hasn't gotten the hang of it properly ( me lol).


----------



## Nyssa28 (Nov 7, 2012)

A few rollersets from the last couple of months.  The last two pics are of me today with a rollerset I did on Sunday.

ETA - Please pardon the bushy brows.


----------



## sapphire74 (Nov 7, 2012)

Nyssa28 Very nice sets!


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nyssa28 Your sets look salon perfect


----------



## lushlady (Nov 24, 2012)

I rollerset my hair on Thanksgiving morning and got a few compliments on my hair that day.  I think I like the rollers that come with the cover vs using the clip.  I am able to get my roots smoother with those.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 24, 2012)

SerenavanderWoodsen said:


> I caved and ordered Macherie's DVD lol.
> I'll report back on whether it's helpful for me. I've been setting over a year on and off but haven't gotten a proper technique down so i feel like it was time to try a learning tool.
> Crosses fingers that the DVD is helpful, it's $10 now...



SerenavanderWoodsen, i found the video i need rollersetting help bad


----------



## Angelicus (Nov 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say that everyone's hair is so beautiful. I love roller setting my hair. Today I used the gray 2" rollers for a straight set. I hope I can flat iron this new growth and be at work on time...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 6, 2012)

Ltown said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen, i found the video i need rollersetting help bad



Oh I should have posted the link but I see you got it .
Anyway, my sets have gotten SO much better since 2 things: Macherie's dvd and working in better lighting lol.
The whole time I was working in a shadowy corner and now that I've upgraded to the bathroom lol my sets are sooooooooo much better along with the invaluable tips from Macherie.
Huge difference now. I finally get it after a year of setting.


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 6, 2012)

Is anyone adding moisturizer to wet hair before setting? Any difference in moisture levels from using moisturizer on wet hair vs waiting til after the set dries? I usually use water and leave ins only but I would like to see how it comes out different adding a little bit of moisturizer before I roll


----------



## Nyssa28 (Dec 6, 2012)

blackberry815 said:
			
		

> Is anyone adding moisturizer to wet hair before setting? Any difference in moisture levels from using moisturizer on wet hair vs waiting til after the set dries? I usually use water and leave ins only but I would like to see how it comes out different adding a little bit of moisturizer before I roll



blackberry815 I tried it, but it was too poofy once dried and styled.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:


> @blackberry815 I tried it, but it was too poofy once dried and styled.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


 

hmm.. that's interesting. How much moisturizer did you use? Nyssa28


----------



## Lucie (Dec 6, 2012)

I did a rollerset last night. I. LURVE. IT! I am going to get a touch-up this weekend, so that will help with my poofy roots, LOL!


----------



## Nyssa28 (Dec 6, 2012)

blackberry815 said:


> hmm.. that's interesting. How much moisturizer did you use? @Nyssa28


 
2 dollops just before rolling it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 6, 2012)

Be sure to join myself and the other setters in  : http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=654531


----------



## QueenRoller (Dec 6, 2012)

Nyssa28 said:
			
		

> blackberry815 I tried it, but it was too poofy once dried and styled.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



Yes, I do this all the time! I do think it makes a difference. I use something with a good consistency like As I Am Double Butter Creme. I would prefer using Shea Butter, but I don't like that consistency on wet hair. I apply the Shea Butter after it's dry. So I apply moisturizer before and after.


----------



## lushlady (Dec 11, 2012)

Still roller setting.   Here is my latest attempt.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a tip for ladies who have trouble getting the sides and back dry even after a long sit under the dryer because the air just won't get into those regions. Apart from throwing a large towel over the dryer itself and letting it hang on all sides to keep the air in, I've found that using mesh rollers in all the hard to dry areas will help tremendously and you'll have no wet spots. I use a combo of the french mesh and some junky mesh from sally's and they both dry beautifully in those areas in the back and down low where the dryer heat has trouble getting to. I use magnetic everywhere else.


----------

